# 1960 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for those that dont know i took a trip halfway across country and picked up the 60 impala convertible. i been wanting one of these badboys for the past 10 years. this one already been treated to the frame off, no rust on it, original big block 348 car. i got the chrome 72s for it already. plans for this car, repaint it black, red interior kit, black top, cruisers, conti kit, 605 steering, power windows and seat, chrome under, basic 2 pump wammy setup, front and back only. just a clean street cruiser like always.  all the hard work is done already. i got the car from LV60 on layitlow. check it out :biggrin: 

coming back home..


































chillin in the garage


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i love the curb feelers errrrrrrrrrrr i mean exhaust! nice car man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gona strip the car down this weekend for paint.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 7 2008, 08:29 PM~11289561
> *i love the curb feelers errrrrrrrrrrr i mean exhaust! nice car man
> *


atleast they sound mean..

im gona build it just like my avatar but with the stripe down the side black instead of white. and maybe change out the white on the interior kit for red.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2008, 11:34 PM~11289610
> *atleast they sound mean..
> 
> im gona build it just like my avatar but with the stripe down the side black instead of white. and maybe change out the white on the interior kit for red.
> *


Nice me too. Well you already knew that.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11289610
> *atleast they sound mean..
> 
> im gona build it just like my avatar but with the stripe down the side black instead of white. and maybe change out the white on the interior kit for red.
> *


good to see someone on here picked up that car :thumbsup: 

i dont know about the black stripe idea though... needs contrast. if not white maybe red? just my opinion.... :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

She's a bute Clark! :biggrin: :thumbsup: And it's about time you went through with it.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

CONGRATS KENNY :thumbsup: IF IT TURNS OUT ANYTHING LIKE YOU 64 RAG, THIS BITCH WILL DEFINITELY BE SICK!!!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Nice Ride Homie, Its Gona Be One Killer Ride When Its Done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty+Aug 7 2008, 08:40 PM~11289686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gona take a little longer, this 60 conv shit is a different league from 64s i found that out tonite on ebay..


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMMM CONGRATS THAT A NICE 60!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

thats A Clean ass Rag


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my old 60


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i got a set of nos rear guards (all 4) for sale if u want em 200.00 shipped


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the motor in my old 60 









also got a set of cruisers im not gonna use only have 1 trim but ill sell em cheap and i got a digital dash that lights up orangish red for sale


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 7 2008, 11:36 PM~11290185
> *my old 60
> 
> 
> ...


Is This Car In Texas Now?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2008, 09:39 PM~11290209
> *Is This Car In Texas Now?
> *


Japan


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 7 2008, 11:45 PM~11290256
> *Japan
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 7 2008, 09:37 PM~11290189
> *i got a set of nos rear guards (all 4) for sale if u want em 200.00 shipped
> *


i want them, just not right now...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 7 2008, 10:39 PM~11290208
> *the motor in my old 60
> 
> 
> ...


 how much for cruisers?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

nice rag :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Bump'n oldies in that twin bend exhaust with coat hangers on them swangas.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 7 2008, 11:45 PM~11290251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

GOOD LUCK ON THE NEW PROJECT LONER........... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2008, 09:28 PM~11289546
> *for those that dont know i took a trip halfway across country
> *


nicca you only went to New Mexico right next door :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL....... Mr. Impala kilt it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2008, 08:22 AM~11292516
> *nicca you only went to New Mexico right next door :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


bitch it was 2200 miles in a diesel so fuck you jack..........pm me pics of the skirts mr impala


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Any chance we can get a pic of you parlayin up in the cut


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 10:19 AM~11292906
> *bitch it was 2200 miles in a diesel so fuck you jack..........pm me pics of the skirts mr impala
> *


But worth every mile


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11289610
> *atleast they sound mean..
> 
> im gona build it just like my avatar but with the stripe down the side black instead of white. and maybe change out the white on the interior kit for red.
> *


*WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT GRAY ??*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 8 2008, 03:16 PM~11295838
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT GRAY ??
> *


i dont think that is available in a kit, unless its custom..


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn thats a nice ass car :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 10:19 AM~11292906
> *bitch it was 2200 miles in a diesel so fuck you jack..........pm me pics of the skirts mr impala
> *


 :uh: calm your bitch ass down kenyatta jenkins!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2008, 07:28 PM~11297563
> *:uh: calm your bitch ass down kenyatta jenkins!
> *


hold up bonjangles


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Won't need much...you'll be rollin the way u want in no time. Good 4 you.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Love a 60 rag


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 8 2008, 09:11 PM~11297803
> *Love a 60 rag
> *


me too..looks real good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Aug 8 2008, 05:16 PM~11295838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: i'd go with blk/white myself.. but fk you and fk your red interior.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what time does the beer drinkin start tomoro big pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i say 9pm..so you dont have to park 10 blocks away next time and have that big gurl thinking you need ride, and offering to take you home.. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 8 2008, 09:01 PM~11298190
> *i say 9pm..so you dont have to park 10 blocks away next time and have that big gurl thinking you need ride, and offering to take you home..    :roflmao:
> *


maybe ill take the 60 on donuts :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 11:04 PM~11298215
> *maybe ill take the 60 on donuts :biggrin:
> *


and curb feeler exaust.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ITS CLEAN AS IS


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 7 2008, 09:36 PM~11290185
> *my old 60
> 
> 
> ...


 nice lift Brent... you're going to do mine up like that?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 05:27 PM~11297181
> *i dont think that is available in a kit, unless its custom..
> *


FUCK A KIT KENNY


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 8 2008, 12:22 PM~11292921
> *Any chance we can get a pic of you parlayin up in the cut
> *


:roflmao:

That fool prolly has a Big Mac that's half eaten and some large fries sittin in that mafuccin' front seat, Ronald MacDonald ass Nikkua.

http://msn.mess.be/data/thumbnails/28/*****.gif


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Errrrrbody gone wanna six zero cloth top when dis nikka finish'd.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 10:51 AM~11300542
> *:roflmao:
> 
> That fool prolly has a Big Mac that's half eaten and some large fries sittin in that mafuccin' front seat, Ronald MacDonald ass Nikkua.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice pickup


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 11:55 PM~11298136
> *what time does the beer drinkin start tomoro big pimp
> *


Playa copped him a pair of the 12x60 jointz today. Fool came up BIG time, ya feel me?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

NICE,IVE ALWAYZ LIKED THA 60,VERY RARE...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 8 2008, 08:54 PM~11298121
> *:uh:    i'd go with blk/white myself..  but fk you and fk your red interior.
> 
> 
> ...


810 OR 866 WOULD LOOK GOOD .....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:0 i saw this car when it was for sale, and dreamed about it the entire time. glad to see someone in houston got it :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 8 2008, 11:53 PM~11299270
> *FUCK A KIT KENNY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

:thumbsup: the 60 is one of my favorite years to


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 02:26 PM~11301729
> *Playa copped him a pair of the 12x60 jointz today.  Fool came up BIG time, ya feel me?
> *


a must have on 58 59 and 60, in my opinion


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Aug 9 2008, 01:26 PM~11301729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2008, 10:10 PM~11309192
> *a must have on 58 59 and 60, in my opinion
> 
> 
> ...


Ya did good too. uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2008, 07:10 PM~11309192
> *a must have on 58 59 and 60, in my opinion
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU FORGOT 61,62,63,64,.....*


----------



## Sken (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice car!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 03:03 AM~11312392
> *YOU FORGOT 61,62,63,64,.....
> *


:0 








:cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 01:48 AM~11312635
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 12 2008, 10:52 AM~11324272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yuck


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

glad you got her kenwood, congrats bro.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 02:49 PM~11325788
> *Yucksedo green
> *


 :0


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 10:19 AM~11292906
> *bitch it was 2200 miles in a diesel so fuck you jack..........pm me pics of the skirts mr impala
> *



Please dont say it was 2200 round trip, you'll get NO sympathy from us midwest guys.....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 12 2008, 10:52 AM~11324272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 04:49 PM~11325788
> *yuck
> *


Granny Smith's Apple Shit Green.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Aug 12 2008, 03:50 PM~11326691
> *Please dont say it was 2200 round trip, you'll get NO sympathy from us midwest guys.....
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*YOU DECIDE ON WHAT COLOR INTERIOR YOU GOING WITH ? *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 12 2008, 07:40 PM~11328466
> *YOU DECIDE ON WHAT COLOR INTERIOR YOU GOING WITH ?
> *


red...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 08:50 PM~11329173
> *red...
> *


black :biggrin: 

red will look good tho!! we might as well trade interior sense you goin to recover yours so you can have mine which need to be recovered :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 08:50 PM~11329173
> *red...
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 11:50 PM~11329173
> *red...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 08:33 PM~11328401
> *:0
> *


couple weeks, you get that bitch stripped like a bolt yet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 09:17 PM~11329540
> *couple weeks, you get that bitch stripped like a bolt yet?
> *


you aint talking about it....need numbers ...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

baddass car man.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11329197
> *black  :biggrin:
> 
> red will look good tho!! we might as well trade interior sense you goin to recover yours so you can have mine which need to be recovered :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since im paintin the car black i scored these today. got the daytons and the cruisers and the dual antennas all i need is the conti kit now...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 10:55 PM~11330139
> *you aint talking about it....need numbers ...
> *


answer the cellulous tonight. I have them.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2008, 02:30 PM~11335426
> *answer the cellulous tonight. I have them.
> *


better call early, fat people like me take naps after dinner.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2008, 02:06 PM~11335198
> *since im paintin the car black i scored these today. got the daytons and the cruisers and the dual antennas all i need is the conti kit now...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did a little work on the car today, just stripped off some of the outside trim should have it finished by friday nite.


































all the exterior trim is already polished and the bumpers are already chromed so this shoud be a quick build.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Sale that hoe. Them parts are useless anyways.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Black paint + red interior = badass......fuck all the noise do that shit :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2008, 06:29 PM~11337286
> *did a little work on the car today, just stripped off some of the outside trim should have it finished by friday nite.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 13 2008, 07:28 PM~11337819
> *Black paint + red interior = badass......fuck all the noise do  that shit :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2008, 07:29 PM~11337286
> *did a little work on the car today, just stripped off some of the outside trim should have it finished by friday nite.
> 
> 
> ...


With tha quickness!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

those tailpioes scarry :0 lol man cant wait to see i with the dz on it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

THAT'S ALL YOU DONE IN ONE DAY. I STRIPPED THE BODY OFF MY PROJECT IN ONE DAY. YOU NEED TO STOP SLACKING........... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 13 2008, 07:28 PM~11337819
> *Black paint + red interior = badass......fuck all the noise do  that shit :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

[


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Loan Star is putting swangers on it.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUPER POKES?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Aug 14 2008, 01:14 PM~11344109
> *
> [
> 
> ...


damn damn damn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 14 2008, 11:19 AM~11342997
> *THAT'S ALL YOU DONE IN ONE DAY. I STRIPPED THE BODY OFF MY PROJECT IN ONE DAY. YOU NEED TO STOP SLACKING........... :biggrin:
> *


it was really only like 2 hours. plus its hot as fuck i take a water break every 15 mins..


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 04:14 PM~11344593
> *it was really only like 2 hours.  plus its hot as fuck i take a water break every 15 mins..
> *


COOL! I ONLY TAKE WATER BREAK AT LUNCH TIME. YOU NEED TO GET A SHOP FAN OUT THERE......... :burn: :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

bump for black


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

black paint, red guts, chrome wheels :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2008, 06:29 PM~11337286
> *did a little work on the car today, just stripped off some of the outside trim should have it finished by friday nite.
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget you need a 59 rear bumper if going with OG conti kit


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 16 2008, 07:05 AM~11358072
> *dont forget you need a 59 rear bumper if going with OG conti kit
> *


i didnt know that,...what is the difference?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 10:45 AM~11358179
> *i didnt know that,...what is the difference?
> *


 :uh:  you knew that wookie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no im used to 64's..


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 11:38 AM~11358324
> *no im used to 64's..
> *


Yea, you in the Major League now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:36 AM~11359098
> *Yea, you in the Major League now.
> *


got the skirts today. the trim is perfect :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 02:44 PM~11359131
> *got the skirts today. the trim is perfect  :biggrin:
> *


Pics mocked up on that 60. :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 16 2008, 07:05 AM~11358072
> *dont forget you need a 59 rear bumper if going with OG conti kit
> *



Exactly! Check with Mr. Impala I just gave John a 60 bumper cut, welded and chromed that will now take a 59 cont kit. Perfect condition. This is them bolted up before going to chromer.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 16 2008, 03:33 PM~11359367
> *Exactly!  Check with Mr. Impala I just gave John a 60 bumper cut, welded and chromed that will now take a 59 cont kit. Perfect condition.  This is them bolted up before going to chromer.
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwww shit! That's what I talking about. Damnit man. I got to find a way to pull some shit off blending a 61 bumper with a 59 basket.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Brandon and Nacho wanted to stop by and show some love in this thread....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 02:49 PM~11360119
> *Brandon and Nacho wanted to stop by and show some love in this thread....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 04:49 PM~11360119
> *Brandon and Nacho wanted to stop by and show some love in this thread....
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhaajhbaaaaanahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:46 AM~11359142
> *Pics mocked up on that 60.  :cheesy:
> *


these badboys are rust free and the trim is perfect...just mocked up for now still need little adjustment, but they fit tight on the car



















last minute customs looked out for me


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 06:41 PM~11360699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU HANGING ON BY THE WIRE........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: 
YOU KNOW THAT'S NOT ACCEPTABLE ON THE 60...... :nono: :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 16 2008, 05:27 PM~11360919
> *I SEE YOU HANGING ON BY THE WIRE........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :scrutinize:
> YOU KNOW THAT'S NOT ACCEPTABLE ON THE 60...... :nono:  :nono:
> *


fasho. it aint comin out til its ready. and lifted. til then, its gona camp out in the garage.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 07:35 PM~11360968
> *fasho. it aint comin out til its ready.  and lifted. til then, its gona camp out in the garage.
> *


:0 :thumbsup: I WAS IN YOUR HOOD LIST WEEKEND. I CALLED BY NO ANSWER.....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 04:41 PM~11360699
> *these badboys are rust free and the trim is perfect...just mocked up for now still need little adjustment, but they fit tight on the car
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 05:41 PM~11360699
> *these badboys are rust free and the trim is perfect...just mocked up for now still need little adjustment, but they fit tight on the car
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good homie can't wait til I get mine
:yes:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looks good man


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 07:45 AM~11358179
> *i didnt know that,...what is the difference?
> *


there is a lil "step" on the top of the bumper that the 60 does not have.You will also have to trim the bumper guards to clear this "step"......
60 never had a C kit,59 was the last year...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2008, 08:12 AM~11363885
> *there is a lil "step" on the top of the bumper that the 60 does not have.You will also have to trim the bumper guards to clear this "step"......
> 60 never had a C kit,59 was the last year...
> *


thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 16 2008, 08:38 AM~11358324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn, Kenny gonna beat me finished, lol :uh:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 10:35 AM~11364568
> *thanks for the info.
> *


de nada...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 07:41 PM~11360699
> *these badboys are rust free and the trim is perfect...just mocked up for now still need little adjustment, but they fit tight on the car
> 
> 
> ...


 Finished product will be off the heezy. :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 12:50 PM~11365313
> * Finished product will be off the heezy.  :nicoderm:
> *


painter came by today to see the car....about to put it on a contract and we gonna be tuxedo black in this mug


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 09:44 PM~11367136
> *painter came by today to see the car....about to put it on a contract and we gonna be tuxedo black in this mug
> *


PC 900. It's on. :nicoderm:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 03:41 PM~11360699
> *these badboys are rust free and the trim is perfect...just mocked up for now still need little adjustment, but they fit tight on the car
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD KENNY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 07:44 PM~11367136
> *painter came by today to see the car....about to put it on a contract and we gonna be tuxedo black in this mug
> *


sweet


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 17 2008, 11:28 AM~11364835
> *Damn, Kenny gonna beat me finished, lol :uh:
> *


4 times in a row....but i cant compete with your car we all know that. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 06:41 PM~11360699
> *these badboys are rust free and the trim is perfect...just mocked up for now still need little adjustment, but they fit tight on the car
> 
> 
> ...




pimp.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 07:10 PM~11367872
> *4 times in a row....NOT MANY CAN OR WILL. *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

barely saw this, nice ride foolio

ive never really cares for 60's, but in the past few months they've been growing on me

good luck wit it!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 06:41 PM~11360699
> *these badboys are rust free and the trim is perfect...just mocked up for now still need little adjustment, but they fit tight on the car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*HEY WHATS THOSE VENT LOOKING DEALS ON THE SKIRTS ?? *








*WHATS THE DIFFERENCE ON THESE SKIRTS ??*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

they are dummy exhaust ports that were an option on 58-59 and the difference(on the skirts) would be about 40" and how the MOUNT ON THE OUTSIDE!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2008, 10:13 PM~11369097
> *they are dummy exhaust ports that were an option on 58-59 and the difference(on the skirts) would be about 40" and how the MOUNT ON THE OUTSIDE!
> *


and about 700$


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

El ***** sesenta descapotable


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2008, 10:13 PM~11369097
> *they are dummy exhaust ports that were an option on 58-59 and the difference(on the skirts) would be about 40" and how the MOUNT ON THE OUTSIDE!
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Post up them pics of that Windshield Stainless. uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2008, 06:05 PM~11375965
> *Post up them pics of that Windshield Stainless. uffin:
> *


already dropped it off to get polished.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2008, 10:40 PM~11377020
> *already dropped it off to get polished.
> *


U SUM BITCH.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT for Fuck face. I want to see fresh paint within the next 14 days. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2008, 09:40 PM~11377020
> *already dropped it off to get polished.
> *


hope you dont get charged too much


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 19 2008, 09:36 AM~11381298
> *TTT for Fuck face.  I want to see fresh paint within the next 14 days. :0
> *


the car just signed for time in paint prison...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2008, 07:59 PM~11386403
> *the car just signed for time in paint prison...
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2008, 08:59 PM~11386403
> *the car just signed for time in paint prison...
> *


Hey, I know dude will get down on your car, as long as he doesn't have his three kids blocking the car with their Legos and G.I. Joes. :uh:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2008, 06:59 PM~11386403
> *the car just signed for time in paint prison...
> *


2 days, the day it goes in and the day it comes out! :0 Some Movie line.


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Aug 20 2008, 12:59 PM~11392614
> *TTT
> *


61 RAG COMING SOON
:0 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

interior kit on the way along with a bunch of other shit.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2008, 05:31 PM~11395977
> *interior kit on the way along with a bunch of other shit.
> *


Damn loan star, you're fucking ballin' completely out of control.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 20 2008, 04:50 PM~11396118
> *Damn loan star, you're fucking ballin' completely out of control.
> *


not really ,actually far from it. i want to finish this car asap. so i can move on to other things and leave the cars alone for a while..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2008, 06:03 PM~11396229
> *not really ,actually far from it. i want to finish this car asap. so i can move on to other things and leave the cars alone for a while..
> *


I feel you there....I'm kinda burnt out on mine right now.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2008, 05:03 PM~11396229
> *not really ,actually far from it. i want to finish this car asap. so i can move on to other things and leave the cars alone for a while..
> *


 X71962347916491690


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2008, 05:31 PM~11395977
> *interior kit on the way along with a bunch of other shit.
> *


damn you aint fucking around homie congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2008, 05:03 PM~11396229
> *not really ,actually far from it. i want to finish this car asap. so i can move on to other things and leave the cars alone for a while..
> *


*X2*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 20 2008, 08:05 PM~11396248
> *I feel you there....I'm kinda burnt out on mine right now.
> *


 :uh: Broke azz nikkua.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 20 2008, 05:40 PM~11396571
> *damn you aint fucking around homie congrats :thumbsup:
> *


can i jack the pics from your topic


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2008, 07:09 PM~11396812
> *:uh:  Broke azz nikkua.
> *


Money in da getto


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

A little motivation for ya bro.... :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 21 2008, 10:10 AM~11402188
> *A little motivation for ya bro.... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


back needs to be lower, and front needs to be higher...but thats just me :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 05:10 PM~11404188
> *back needs to be lower, and front needs to be higher...but thats just me  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that 60 rag is hard as fuck. probably the cleanest on layitlow...did it ever sell?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 01:41 PM~11404473
> *that 60 rag is hard as fuck. probably the cleanest on layitlow...did it ever sell?
> *


"IMPALACRACKER" IS THE NEW LUCKY AND PROUD OWNER


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 21 2008, 04:13 PM~11405251
> *"IMPALACRACKER" IS THE NEW LUCKY AND PROUD OWNER
> *


nice car. no doubt.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 03:22 PM~11405314
> *nice car. no doubt.
> *


AND IT'S GETTING A "BOWTIE CONNECT" TREATMENT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Low Enough :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that car was already clean. whats next ,frame and engine detail


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 02:10 PM~11404188
> *back needs to be lower, and front needs to be higher...but thats just me  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 07:57 PM~11407163
> *damn that car was already clean. whats next ,frame and engine detail
> *


It was clean… on the way to ridiculous. Getting lifted with a full molded wrap and chrome undies! The rest is a surprise. :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 21 2008, 09:20 PM~11407397
> *It was clean…  on the way to ridiculous.  Getting lifted with a full molded wrap and chrome undies!  The rest is a surprise.    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a month later and im finally sorting thru everythign that was in the trunk...and some power window stuff..


































the rest of the goodies will be coming in next week :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

damn fool. You came up on some goods and I know you didn't find some of them goods in the trunk. You aint gotta lie Craig!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 21 2008, 08:38 PM~11407583
> *damn fool.  You came up on some goods and I know you didn't find some of them goods in the trunk.  You aint gotta lie Craig!
> *


i scored the interior kit from vouges17 on here, should be here early next week...got some red carpet on the way, along with black top , red top boot next week will be a good week...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 08:49 PM~11407700
> *i scored the interior kit from vouges17 on here, should be here early next week...got some red carpet on the way, along with black top , red top boot next week will be a good week...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: good come up!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looks good ken dog


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

60 impalas have badass door panels


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 22 2008, 01:31 AM~11408779
> *60 impalas have badass door panels
> *


:yes: It's too bad they suck without the proper trim. :rant:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 21 2008, 09:38 PM~11407583
> *damn fool.  You came up on some goods and I know you didn't find some of them goods in the trunk.  You aint gotta lie Craig!
> *



AAAAAAAAaaaahahaha

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 11:58 AM~11412176
> *:yes:  It's too bad they suck without the proper trim. :rant:
> *


im trying to find this shit. i got people on the hunt for me :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2008, 04:59 PM~11413111
> *im trying to find this shit. i got people on the hunt for me  :biggrin:
> *


I heard that Six Zero got dunked in a tank of fudge at the wonka factory today, is that right? :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2008, 01:59 PM~11413111
> *im trying to find this shit. i got people on the hunt for me  :biggrin:
> *


i talked to bruce, i think i have the trim? ill know in the morning.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11415404
> *i talked to bruce, i think i have the trim? ill know in the morning.
> *


cool, he told me...let me know..


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a driver side rocker trim you can have if you need it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 22 2008, 10:40 PM~11415701
> *I have a driver side rocker trim you can have if you need it.
> *


Don't bother, he'll just end up drilling dry wall screws through it to install.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:44 PM~11415729
> *Don't bother, he'll just end up drilling dry wall screws through it to install.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 22 2008, 10:49 PM~11415757
> *:biggrin:
> *


true story.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 22 2008, 07:40 PM~11415701
> *I have a driver side rocker trim you can have if you need it.
> *


i already ordered repops...

sorted thru more stuff...the 605 conversion i cant wait to put this shit on...its like trying to drive on flat tires with manual steering..










polished up all the trim today, all the stainless has been polished i just cleaned it up good










the window frames cleaned up real good too..










the painter called with some good news..


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:44 PM~11415729
> *Don't bother, he'll just end up drilling dry wall screws through it to install.
> *


whats wrong with that, thats the way we been doing it for years lol :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 07:50 PM~11415769
> *true story.
> *


bitch they werent dry wall screws....and after i came to my senses i ordered new ones... :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2008, 07:50 PM~11415771
> *i already ordered repops...
> 
> sorted thru more stuff...the 605 conversion i cant wait to put this shit on...its like trying to drive  on flat tires with manual steering..
> ...


looking great! You gunna chrome all that stuff? Doing disc brakes too?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 22 2008, 10:50 PM~11415771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 22 2008, 07:53 PM~11415796
> *looking great!  You gunna chrome all that stuff?  Doing disc brakes too?
> *


the trim dont really need to be chromed it shines up real nice...maybe some aluminum pieces are a lil dull...especially the headlight bezels...i might do discs in the front....later down the road i want to get it driving with the interior and top and power windows working, then lift it...then conti kit then a/c....talking about maybe a years time though...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

All my trim is chromed and I'm telling you shines like a mofo. Might be a good move since you already have it all off  just my .02 ...and the chrome with the black will be the shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 22 2008, 08:11 PM~11415945
> *All my trim is chromed and I'm telling you shines like a mofo.  Might be a good move since you already have it all off    just my .02  ...and the chrome with the black will be the shit.
> *


are u sure its not just polished....


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2008, 09:15 PM~11415978
> *are u sure its not just polished....
> *


almost half my trim was polished, some chromed and some shit they called pop metal!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

The 60 looks great Kenny. Why did your painter spray the wheels and paint the top?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11416083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit i wish i could have a salters paint job. i saw the black 63 rag he did over here and man. thats all i can say.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2008, 08:15 PM~11415978
> *are u sure its not just polished....
> *


yeah. I took off the hood molding and it was heavy as shit


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 22 2008, 10:26 PM~11416076
> *almost half my trim was polished, some chromed and some shit they called pop metal!
> *


Pot metal, not pop


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2008, 08:56 PM~11415819
> *the trim dont really need to be chromed it shines up real nice...maybe some aluminum pieces are a lil dull...especially the headlight bezels*


stop being like that and chrome that shit already. :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I saw the Individuals rollin' like a team


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2008, 11:15 PM~11415978
> *are u sure its not just polished....
> *


I've got the baddest polish for stainless now and you can pay a $100 for the info fuck face.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

that 605 is gonna make life easier! are they easy to install kenwood?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 24 2008, 08:13 AM~11423690
> *that 605 is gonna make life easier!  are they easy to install kenwood?
> *


ive never done it. ive installed power steering components before so it shouldnt be that hard. i found these step by step instructions and photos so it should be pretty easy....it even breaks it down for what sockets you will need etc. good info

http://www.lategreatchevy.com/assets/pdf/561365.pdf?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2008, 05:13 PM~11420419
> * now and you can pay a $100 for the info fuck face.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

I know you aint no punk kenny. Handle dat.


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 10:49 PM~11407700
> *i scored the interior kit from vouges17 on here, should be here early next week...got some red carpet on the way, along with black top , red top boot next week will be a good week...
> 
> 
> ...


Ken, if you would of done the same thing for me on the white interior you took out of your old blue 64 I would still have my other white rag four.  BTW, how do you get all those owners of those clean-ass rides that look finished to part with those cars?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 24 2008, 09:32 AM~11423985
> *Ken, if you would of done the same thing for me on the white interior you took out of your old blue 64 I would still have my other white rag four.   BTW,  how do you get all those owners of those clean-ass rides that look finished to part with those cars?
> *


i think vogues17 is looking to change the color of his car. so the red interior wouldnt work....perfect for me...so we worked a deal.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 10:39 AM~11424032
> *i think vogues17 is looking to change the color of his car. so the red interior wouldnt work....perfect for me...so we worked a deal.
> *


i wanted a dif color so i parted with it to lone star


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 24 2008, 11:13 AM~11423690
> *that 605 is gonna make life easier!  are they easy to install kenwood?
> *


About as easy as his first production pull out CD player head unit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well the car is now black. the painter is totally computer illiterate and has no digicam...so he used a disposable camera to take the pics and took them to walgreens and put them on a cd. thats a pretty primitive way of doing things but oh well. heres a couple pics...ill have more when i get the car home tuesday morning...i was gonna go with the white stripe but i told him to go ahead and leave it all black....i hope it looks ok in person..


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 07:56 PM~11427392
> *well the car is now black. the painter is totally computer illiterate and has no digicam...so he used a disposable camera to take the pics and took them to walgreens and put them on a cd. thats a pretty primitive way of doing things but oh well. heres a couple pics...ill have more when i get the car home tuesday morning...i was gonna go with the white stripe but i told him to go ahead and leave it all black....i hope it looks ok in person..
> 
> 
> ...


YOU JUMPED RIGHT ON WITH THE CHANGES. THOSE COLORS YOU ARE DOING IS GOING TO BE TIGHT . I'M GLAD YOU GOT THE CAR YOU WANTED. NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 11:35 AM~11423772
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> I know you aint no punk kenny. Handle dat.
> *


http://www.englishcustompolishing.com/usca...alrestorer.html

Nothing better than this stuff.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 10:56 PM~11427392
> *well the car is now black. the painter is totally computer illiterate and has no digicam...so he used a disposable camera to take the pics and took them to walgreens and put them on a cd. thats a pretty primitive way of doing things but oh well. heres a couple pics...ill have more when i get the car home tuesday morning...i was gonna go with the white stripe but i told him to go ahead and leave it all black....i hope it looks ok in person..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone, i got a piece of stainless trim for that 60, that i polished up real good, price is right could have your name on it!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch if u dont give me that bitch for free, im gonna steal your main gal from you...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 07:56 PM~11427392
> *well the car is now black. the painter is totally computer illiterate and has no digicam...so he used a disposable camera to take the pics and took them to walgreens and put them on a cd. thats a pretty primitive way of doing things but oh well. heres a couple pics...ill have more when i get the car home tuesday morning...i was gonna go with the white stripe but i told him to go ahead and leave it all black....i hope it looks ok in person..
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD KENNY !! *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 11:44 PM~11427915
> *bitch if u dont give me that bitch for free, im gonna steal your main gal from you...
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 10:44 PM~11427915
> *bitch if u dont give me that bitch for free, im gonna steal your main gal from you...
> *


one in jail, other one knocked up.. take your pick!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

black rag


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 07:56 PM~11427392
> *well the car is now black. the painter is totally computer illiterate and has no digicam...so he used a disposable camera to take the pics and took them to walgreens and put them on a cd. thats a pretty primitive way of doing things but oh well. heres a couple pics...ill have more when i get the car home tuesday morning...i was gonna go with the white stripe but i told him to go ahead and leave it all black....i hope it looks ok in person..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  need to get started on mine :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 09:56 PM~11427392
> *well the car is now black. the painter is totally computer illiterate and has no digicam...so he used a disposable camera to take the pics and took them to walgreens and put them on a cd. thats a pretty primitive way of doing things but oh well. heres a couple pics...ill have more when i get the car home tuesday morning...i was gonna go with the white stripe but i told him to go ahead and leave it all black....i hope it looks ok in person..
> 
> 
> ...


***** said blacker then midnite


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 08:56 PM~11427392
> *well the car is now black. the painter is totally computer illiterate and has no digicam...so he used a disposable camera to take the pics and took them to walgreens and put them on a cd. thats a pretty primitive way of doing things but oh well. heres a couple pics...ill have more when i get the car home tuesday morning...i was gonna go with the white stripe but i told him to go ahead and leave it all black....i hope it looks ok in person..
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG you're rich


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 08:56 PM~11427392
> *well the car is now black. the painter is totally computer illiterate and has no digicam...so he used a disposable camera to take the pics and took them to walgreens and put them on a cd. thats a pretty primitive way of doing things but oh well. heres a couple pics...ill have more when i get the car home tuesday morning...i was gonna go with the white stripe but i told him to go ahead and leave it all black....i hope it looks ok in person..
> 
> 
> ...


black looks good kenny :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

wow you aint fucking around.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 25 2008, 08:29 AM~11430011
> *OMFG you're rich
> *


Bitch make me rich!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 25 2008, 11:17 AM~11430667
> *wow you aint fucking around.
> *


No doubt. How's that for 3 days of complete bust your ass werk! :nicoderm: I cannot wait to see this bitch blingin' with the side trim and bumpers on. Definitely going to be something to appreciate.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NICE :biggrin: THAT BITH LOOKIN FONKY FRESH


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 12:15 PM~11432047
> *NICE :biggrin:  THAT BITH LOOKIN HONKY FRESH
> *


:0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2008, 09:33 AM~11431158
> *No doubt.  How's that for 3 days of complete bust your ass werk! :nicoderm:  I cannot wait to see this bitch blingin' with the side trim and bumpers on. Definitely going to be something to appreciate.
> *


truf!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

where did you order the 605 conversion kit from?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 07:56 PM~11427392
> *well the car is now black. the painter is totally computer illiterate and has no digicam...so he used a disposable camera to take the pics and took them to walgreens and put them on a cd. thats a pretty primitive way of doing things but oh well. heres a couple pics...ill have more when i get the car home tuesday morning...i was gonna go with the white stripe but i told him to go ahead and leave it all black....i hope it looks ok in person..
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was FAST


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 25 2008, 07:38 PM~11436340
> *damn that was FAST
> *


no doubt, nugga will have a pull out and grey tape in the deck in no time


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 25 2008, 09:40 PM~11436365
> *no doubt, nugga will have a pull out and grey tape in the deck in no time
> *


Apple pie. Fool already got assembly in progress, not wasting no time!!!!!!!!!!!

She's a little dusty, but bad ass fuck!!!!!!!!!!! 

:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2008, 08:05 PM~11436639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BATMOBILE LIKE A MAWFUCCA CUZZ

KENNY GET UP OFF YO ASS REAL QUICK AND TAKE SOME REAL PICS REAL QUICK


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 07:14 PM~11436733
> *BATMOBILE LIKE A MAWFUCCA CUZZ
> 
> KENNY GET UP OFF YO ASS REAL QUICK AND TAKE SOME REAL PICS REAL QUICK
> *


*REPORT TO THE BATCAVE ROBIN.......* :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 07:56 PM~11427392
> *well the car is now black. the painter is totally computer illiterate and has no digicam...so he used a disposable camera to take the pics and took them to walgreens and put them on a cd. thats a pretty primitive way of doing things but oh well. heres a couple pics...ill have more when i get the car home tuesday morning...i was gonna go with the white stripe but i told him to go ahead and leave it all black....i hope it looks ok in person..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 10:14 PM~11436733
> *BATMOBILE LIKE A MAWFUCCA CUZZ
> 
> KENNY GET UP OFF YO ASS REAL QUICK AND TAKE SOME REAL PICS REAL QUICK
> *


Before you get yo wig split.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the car is done. gonna get it tomoro morning on the trailer, ill have better pics tomoro, those pics are crappy cell phone pics...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2008, 10:52 PM~11437236
> *the car is done. gonna get it tomoro morning on the trailer, ill have better pics tomoro, those pics are the highest quality you can get, when fucking with a Motorola Brick...
> *


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2008, 08:05 PM~11436639
> *Apple pie. Fool already got assembly in progress, not wasting no time!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She's a little dusty, but bad ass fuck!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


looks good now a wet sand and buff? :


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2008, 07:05 PM~11436639
> *Apple pie. Fool already got assembly in progress, not wasting no time!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She's a little dusty, but bad ass fuck!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


you shouldnt be able to post pics without some wheels!! soon as ya slap the wires on there it will look 10 times better (even tho its nice now) and gotta do something with them pipes!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 25 2008, 08:48 PM~11437990
> *you shouldnt be able to post pics without some wheels!!  soon as ya slap the wires on there it will look 10 times better (even tho its nice now) and gotta do something with them pipes!
> *


i got the chrome ds with black eagles im gonna bolt up this weekend so it doesnt look so busted up... :biggrin: 










i had a couple boxes on the door step tonite from UPS...would like to thank vouges17 on here, he hooked up the brand new interior kit from cars1. this shit still smells new. was kind of hesitant to send the money, but he came thru just like he said he would with tracking numbers and stayed in touch the whole time, def a good seller and we gonna do biz again, he also hooked up a template for the quarter panel flags and impala scripts, since on my car they are filled it. homeboy is a def a real rider in my book


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2008, 10:20 PM~11438329
> *i got the chrome ds with black eagles im gonna bolt up this weekend so it doesnt look so busted up... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I was hesitant 2 send the shit, but the postal cash was good homie and you did the same to make sure I got paid


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11438329
> *i got the chrome ds with black eagles im gonna bolt up this weekend so it doesnt look so busted up... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11438329
> *i got the chrome ds with black eagles im gonna bolt up this weekend so it doesnt look so busted up... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   nice!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Cant Wait To C It Finished


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 25 2008, 09:27 PM~11438399
> *I was hesitant 2 send the shit, but the postal cash was good homie and you did the same to make sure I got paid
> *


like i said before, it aint even worth burning people on here. there are of alot of people who know each other, its the internet , but its still a small world


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2008, 10:39 PM~11438516
> *like i said before, it aint even worth burning people on here. there are of alot of people who know each other, its the internet , but its still a small world
> *


didnt you get burnt by HARRY NUTSAX :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2008, 11:05 PM~11438744
> *didnt you get burnt by HARRY NUTSAX :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2008, 10:20 PM~11438329
> *i got the chrome ds with black eagles im gonna bolt up this weekend so it doesnt look so busted up... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cute socks, I just bought my niece the same ones :biggrin:






































Seriously though, in regards to your paint, can you speak on his process. Is that SS, and did he strip it down or just go over the red?


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

now this is a real build up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Interior kit looks nice!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 26 2008, 06:12 AM~11440131
> *Cute socks, I just bought my niece the same ones :biggrin:
> Seriously though, in regards to your paint, can you speak on his process. Is that SS, and did he strip it down or just go over the red?
> *


heres the story on the paint job. since the car isnt road ready yet, and not registered or inspected i couldnt drive it to shops for estimates..and putting it on a trailer to take it around for estimates is too much hassle, so i went to a couple places offering to bring the painter to my house to look at it and give me an estimate and i buy lunch or something like that....everyone stalled me out and i got quotes from 3500 and up to over 5000. they wanted to make the job more than it actually was, fuck that. the car didnt need any bodywork, and there is ZERO rust on the car...it needed minor blocking, scuffing and spray.i stripped it myself of all the trim. the paint job on the car was about 3 yrs old and hadnt even been driven all the hard part was done. so instead of being at the mercy of the shops and letting them be the boss...i went a different route...sounds silly but i made an ad on craigslist.com...looking for experienced painter looking for side job cash money. must have fulltime job at a shop and willing to work a side job. i got about 10 or more phone calls from people hungry for work. i did some telephone interviews and i found this one dude who said he had 25yr exp and was looking to open his own shop in the next 3 months and needs money. so he came to check out the car gave me a price and a contract was written up. him and his crew did the paint job in 1 week. the price was great, because he was looking more for referrals than he was to tax someone for their money..perfect for my situation. so i told him if it comes out nice i know people who are starving for an honest painter who gets shit DONE. car looks great. it needs very minor touch ups. like on the driver side valance a little red is still there, nothing major. overall the paint job is exactly what i wanted, a simple glossy black paint job, for in the ballpark of 1500 to 2500, and wanted it done when they say its gonna be done. ....car still needs to be buffed out but here are the pics...some pics are kinda hazey, but u get the idea.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more


































should be nice and wetter after shes buffed out...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Turned out great, I'm in a similar situation.

I have to assume that's base/clear right?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 26 2008, 09:54 AM~11441311
> *Turned out great, I'm in a similar situation.
> 
> I have to assume that's base/clear right?
> *


he said its single stage with some clear on top...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Colorsand that bitch Kenny and she will look like an oil spill from the Exxon Valdez! :nicoderm: Looks great! Those doors were blocked real well.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

+








+








+








=
:nicoderm:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2008, 09:51 AM~11441285
> *more
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it looks good lonestar :thumbsup: :thumbsup: What color top you going with ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Aug 26 2008, 02:34 PM~11442178
> *Damn it looks good lonestar  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: What color top you going with ?
> *


Black Vinyl


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 11:00 AM~11441369
> *Colorsand that bitch Kenny and she will look like an oil spill from the Exxon Valdez! :nicoderm: Looks great! Those doors were blocked real well.
> *


AWESOME!! I was wanting to do SS and get the nice luster.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 12:37 PM~11442207
> *Black Vinyl
> *


Not canvas?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2008, 10:47 AM~11441257
> *heres the story on the paint job. since the car isnt road ready yet, and not registered or inspected i couldnt drive it to shops for estimates..and putting it on a trailer to take it around for estimates is too much hassle, so i went to a couple places offering to bring the painter to my house to look at it and give me an estimate and i buy lunch or something like that....everyone stalled me out and i got quotes from 3500 and up to over 5000. they wanted to make the job more than it actually was, fuck that. the car didnt need any bodywork, and there is ZERO rust on the car...it needed minor blocking, scuffing and spray.i stripped it myself of all the trim. the paint job on the car was about 3 yrs old and hadnt even been driven all the hard part was done.  so instead of being at the mercy of the shops and letting them be the boss...i went a different route...sounds silly but i made an ad on craigslist.com...looking for experienced painter looking for side job cash money.  must have fulltime job at a shop and willing to work a side job. i got about 10 or more phone calls from people hungry for work. i did some telephone interviews and i found this one dude who said he had 25yr exp and was looking to open his own shop in the next 3 months and needs money.  so he came to check out the car gave me a price and a contract was written up.  him and his crew did the paint job in 1 week. the price was great, because he was looking more for referrals than he was to tax someone for their money..perfect for my situation. so i told him if it comes out nice i know people who are starving for an honest painter who gets shit DONE.  car looks great. it needs very minor touch ups. like on the driver side valance  a little red is still there, nothing major. overall the paint job is exactly what i wanted, a simple glossy black paint job, for in the ballpark of 1500 to 2500, and wanted it done when they say its gonna be done. ....car still needs to be buffed out but here are the pics...some pics are kinda hazey, but u get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...


Smart and risky move. Glad it worked out for you . All you have to do is ask sometimes, people are always looking work a deal. Ride is coming out sick and quick!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 12:37 PM~11442207
> *Black Vinyl
> *


:scrutinize: :nono: BLACK CANVAS!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2008, 10:47 AM~11441257
> *heres the story on the paint job. since the car isnt road ready yet, and not registered or inspected i couldnt drive it to shops for estimates..and putting it on a trailer to take it around for estimates is too much hassle, so i went to a couple places offering to bring the painter to my house to look at it and give me an estimate and i buy lunch or something like that....everyone stalled me out and i got quotes from 3500 and up to over 5000. they wanted to make the job more than it actually was, fuck that. the car didnt need any bodywork, and there is ZERO rust on the car...it needed minor blocking, scuffing and spray.i stripped it myself of all the trim. the paint job on the car was about 3 yrs old and hadnt even been driven all the hard part was done.  so instead of being at the mercy of the shops and letting them be the boss...i went a different route...sounds silly but i made an ad on craigslist.com...looking for experienced painter looking for side job cash money.  must have fulltime job at a shop and willing to work a side job. i got about 10 or more phone calls from people hungry for work. i did some telephone interviews and i found this one dude who said he had 25yr exp and was looking to open his own shop in the next 3 months and needs money.  so he came to check out the car gave me a price and a contract was written up.  him and his crew did the paint job in 1 week. the price was great, because he was looking more for referrals than he was to tax someone for their money..perfect for my situation. so i told him if it comes out nice i know people who are starving for an honest painter who gets shit DONE.  car looks great. it needs very minor touch ups. like on the driver side valance  a little red is still there, nothing major. overall the paint job is exactly what i wanted, a simple glossy black paint job, for in the ballpark of 1500 to 2500, and wanted it done when they say its gonna be done. ....car still needs to be buffed out but here are the pics...some pics are kinda hazey, but u get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks real good and they did that shit fast as a motha fucka jambs turned out real good
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 26 2008, 03:12 PM~11442512
> *:scrutinize: :nono: BLACK CANVAS!
> *


Not me, it's him. Haartz Stayfast for me.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 02:05 PM~11442972
> *Not me, it's him. Haartz Stayfast for me.
> *


Me 2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yes black vynil....i like canvas tops but not in black....the khaki top on the car now is canvas its gona be forsale soon.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2008, 02:52 PM~11443429
> *yes black vynil....i like canvas tops but  not in black....the khaki top on the car now is canvas its gona be forsale soon.
> *


vinyl's cool  im going to canvas my 60 but it would be a white top! :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

have you thought about cloth? thats the shit but thats my thought


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

nice ride, and work homie uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd have went with silver.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2008, 09:57 AM~11441339
> *he said its single stage with some clear on top...
> *


ther is an old guy here that does restos on mid year corvettes and early camaros and he paints alot of cars single stage and shit looks hott! he says it looks more OG


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ITS LOOKING NICE KENNY ......* :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 26 2008, 04:58 PM~11443485
> *have you thought about cloth? thats the shit but thats my thought
> 
> 
> ...


I should of just bought that rag ace then I would of only needed to paint the side stripe! :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

lookin good wood, bout ready to paint the foe pm the info homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 26 2008, 11:00 PM~11446819
> *lookin good wood, bout ready to paint the foe pm the info homie
> *


HA! Wood has started something good on his side of the hood.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 09:04 PM~11446855
> *HA! Wood has started something good on his side of the hood.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

DAM ...HOMIE ...BLACK....hard to keep clean..but its all worth it and black vynal top will look good...good luck :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got the car registered today. all i gotta say is fuck sales taxes. i dont think the gov't should be able to tax a vehicle more than once...(once being when the vehicle is purchased new) :angry:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2008, 11:30 AM~11451518
> *i got the car registered today. all i gotta say is fuck sales taxes. i dont think the gov't should be able to tax a vehicle more than once...(once being when the vehicle is purchased new)  :angry:
> *


Ya I registered my 60 last wed. hit me $400. just for that one plus $400. for 3 other cars nailed $800. Damn it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2008, 01:30 PM~11451518
> *i got the car registered today. all i gotta say is fuck sales taxes. i dont think the gov't should be able to tax a vehicle more than once...(once being when the vehicle is purchased new)  :angry:
> *


GETTING READY TO PUT IT ON THE STREETS....... :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 27 2008, 02:30 PM~11451518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No pity for the both of you compared to what they hit me with. :angry:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2008, 12:30 PM~11451518
> *i got the car registered today. all i gotta say is fuck sales taxes. i dont think the gov't should be able to tax a vehicle more than once...(once being when the vehicle is purchased new)  :angry:
> *


That's why they need to hook it up on the Bill of Sale


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2008, 12:30 PM~11451518
> *i got the car registered today. all i gotta say is fuck sales taxes. i dont think the gov't should be able to tax a vehicle more than once...(once being when the vehicle is purchased new)  :angry:
> *


You're rich, just throw away money


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 27 2008, 01:30 PM~11451518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

according to paperwork my last 3 cars were GIFTS!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2008, 01:30 PM~11451518
> *i got the car registered today. all i gotta say is fuck sales taxes. i dont think the gov't should be able to tax a vehicle more than once...(once being when the vehicle is purchased new)  :angry:
> *


*"A Tax is a financial charge or other levy imposed on an individual or a legal entity by a state or a functional equivalent of a state (for example, secessionist movements or revolutionary movements). Taxes are also imposed by many subnational entities. Taxes consist of direct tax or indirect tax, and may be paid in money or as its labour equivalent (often but not always unpaid). A tax may be defined as a "pecuniary burden laid upon individuals or property to support the government […] a payment exacted by legislative authority."[1] A tax "is not a voluntary payment or donation, but an enforced contribution, exacted pursuant to legislative authority" and is "any contribution imposed by government […] whether under the name of toll, tribute, tallage, gabel, impost, duty, custom, excise, subsidy, aid, supply, or other name."[1]

In modern taxation systems, taxes are levied in money, but in-kind and corvée taxation are characteristic of traditional or pre-capitalist states and their functional equivalents. The method of taxation and the government expenditure of taxes raised is often highly debated in politics and economics. Tax collection is performed by a government agency such as Canada Revenue Agency, the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) in the United States, or Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs (HMRC) in the UK. When taxes are not fully paid, civil penalties (such as fines or forfeiture) or criminal penalties (such as incarceration)[2] may be imposed on the non-paying entity or individual."*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

in other words.. RENTS DUE MOTHER fucker!! and don't pull that falling down the stairs shit!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

THIS TOPIC IS......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Devious Sixty8, LV 60

LV up in here wondering whats hattinin' to that 60.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

heres the story on the paint job. since the car isnt road ready yet, and not registered or inspected i couldnt drive it to shops for estimates..and putting it on a trailer to take it around for estimates is too much hassle, so i went to a couple places offering to bring the painter to my house to look at it and give me an estimate and i buy lunch or something like that....everyone stalled me out and i got quotes from 3500 and up to over 5000. they wanted to make the job more than it actually was, fuck that. the car didnt need any bodywork, and there is ZERO rust on the car...it needed minor blocking, scuffing and spray.i stripped it myself of all the trim. the paint job on the car was about 3 yrs old and hadnt even been driven all the hard part was done. so instead of being at the mercy of the shops and letting them be the boss...i went a different route...sounds silly but i made an ad on craigslist.com...looking for experienced painter looking for side job cash money. must have fulltime job at a shop and willing to work a side job. i got about 10 or more phone calls from people hungry for work. i did some telephone interviews and i found this one dude who said he had 25yr exp and was looking to open his own shop in the next 3 months and needs money. so he came to check out the car gave me a price and a contract was written up. him and his crew did the paint job in 1 week. the price was great, because he was looking more for referrals than he was to tax someone for their money..perfect for my situation. so i told him if it comes out nice i know people who are starving for an honest painter who gets shit DONE. car looks great. it needs very minor touch ups. like on the driver side valance a little red is still there, nothing major. overall the paint job is exactly what i wanted, a simple glossy black paint job, for in the ballpark of 1500 to 2500, and wanted it done when they say its gonna be done. ....car still needs to be buffed out but here are the pics...some pics are kinda hazey, but u get the idea.

Smart move,most shops would've just pocket that money,you got a bad-ass paint job,painter got all the money,everybody came out on top!
:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 27 2008, 12:11 PM~11451803
> *You're rich, just throw away money
> *


yea right im eating peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to build this car..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2008, 07:08 PM~11454051
> *yea right im eating peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to build this car..
> *


Ol' Swanson azz t.v. dinner eatin' nikkua!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2008, 06:08 PM~11454051
> *yea right im eating peanut butter and jelly sandwiches to build this car..
> *


thats expensive stuff.. you could try ramon noodles


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2008, 07:37 PM~11454356
> *thats expensive stuff..    you could try ramon noodles
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 02:00 PM~11452879
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Devious Sixty8, LV 60
> 
> ...


Shit is looking good.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Aug 28 2008, 05:26 PM~11462893
> *Shit is looking good.
> *


x60


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11464123
> *x60
> *


mo goodies this weekend and i got a guy gona buff the car saturday.. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2008, 12:30 PM~11451518
> *i got the car registered today. all i gotta say is fuck sales taxes. i dont think the gov't should be able to tax a vehicle more than once...(once being when the vehicle is purchased new)  :angry:
> *


One time fee in Minnesota for collector plates. :biggrin: $95 never have to renew them. Don't matter if the car was $100 or $100,000.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2008, 02:52 PM~11443429
> *yes black vynil....i like canvas tops but  not in black....*


Thats the stupidest shit I have ever heard you say. Just wait until its cold out and you try to open the top and it cracks across the wrinkle. Like the outer shell of a klondike bar.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 10:24 PM~11465648
> *Thats the stupidest shit I have ever heard you say. Just wait until its cold out and you try to open the top and it cracks across the wrinkle. Like the outer shell of a klondike bar.
> *


Big difference between $400 and $1000.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 07:24 PM~11465648
> *Thats the stupidest shit I have ever heard you say. Just wait until its cold out and you try to open the top and it cracks across the wrinkle. Like the outer shell of a klondike bar.
> *


well the car sits in the garage, so i dont think the top is gonna freeze to the point where it cracks.


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2008, 09:45 PM~11466552
> *well the car sits in the garage, so i dont think the top is gonna freeze to the point where it cracks.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


when its cold its gonna take forever to unwrinkle then its gonna look like a glad bag after u squeezed it and let it go. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fasho


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I heard you gonna use clear mylar as the top? Is that right?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:58 PM~11467645
> *I heard you gonna use clear mylar as the top? Is that right?
> *


he already bought the suntan lotion.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:26 PM~11465674
> *Big difference between $400 and $1000.
> *


Look son, he's clearly rich.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 29 2008, 09:28 AM~11469589
> *Look son, he's clearly rich.
> *


This aint checkers, this is chess mafucca.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

He's rubbing one out on the 60 right now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah he sent me message saying "wax on wax off"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2008, 10:39 AM~11477776
> *yeah  he sent me message saying "wax on wax off"
> *


He's vinyl protected to ensure the transmission of any unwanted diseases and prevention of any accidents from happening.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

So is this muthafucka buffed yet or what


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 30 2008, 03:09 PM~11479373
> *So is this muthafucka buffed yet or what
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 30 2008, 05:09 PM~11479373
> *So is this muthafucka buffed yet or what
> *


Hey, buff deez nutz... :uh:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Kenny :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 30 2008, 08:17 PM~11480192
> *Kenny :thumbsdown:
> *


x60


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put in some work today again. had a guy come out to the house and wetsand the car with 2000 and then buff it out. man this dude buffed his ass off for $50. and a meal :biggrin: results look great.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 07:37 PM~11480589
> *put in some work today again. had a guy come out to the house and wetsand the car with 2000 and then buff it out. man this dude buffed his ass off for $50. and a meal :biggrin:  results look great.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:nicoderm: Sweet Jesus, I see twistas. Keep it movin' :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this was kinda scarey. the holes for the impala script and the crossflags were shaved off. so i had to drill them out, after the paint job and buff :uh: ....vogues17 hooked me up with a template and i drill the holes out...worked out good










put the rims on so atleast its looking like a low, put the boot on for the hell of it to get an idea. thats it for today.


































its hard to take pics of the paint. thats not a scratch on the trunk, its a spot i forgot to wipe...

tomoro i finish the trim and probably drill out the skirts for the ports and stars and probably get them mounted..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 07:46 PM~11480631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its looking like a lowrider now


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm hating! :nicoderm: Damn man..... too sweet.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 30 2008, 06:49 PM~11480642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wish they repoped the flags in chrome, can only find in gold...but it doesnt look bad.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 08:46 PM~11480631
> *this was kinda scarey. the holes for the impala script and the crossflags were shaved off. so i had to drill them out, after the paint job and buff  :uh: ....vogues17 hooked me up with a template and i drill the holes out...worked out good
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 08:46 PM~11480631
> *this was kinda scarey. the holes for the impala script and the crossflags were shaved off. so i had to drill them out, after the paint job and buff  :uh: ....vogues17 hooked me up with a template and i drill the holes out...worked out good
> 
> 
> ...


not trying to ruin your day,but you do realize their crooked, and on wrong side right?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2008, 06:59 PM~11480696
> *not trying to ruin your day,but you do realize their crooked, and on wrong side right?
> *


the flags look crooked, but its cuz the flags themselve arent equal...and either i got 2 driver sides or they dont make a driver and passenger side....cuz the ones i got are the same and they are fresh out the package...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 09:03 PM~11480708
> *the flags look crooked, but its cuz the flags themselve arent equal...and either i got 2 driver sides or they dont make a driver and passenger side....cuz the ones i got are the same and they are fresh out the package...
> *


fk it.. still look good. oh, i got some headlight bezels for that.. they look like shit though.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2008, 09:59 PM~11480696
> *not trying to ruin your day,but you do realize their crooked, and on wrong side right?
> *


 :nono: Wrong!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 30 2008, 09:38 PM~11480914
> *:nono: Wrong!
> *


just fk'n with em. he text me.. said "bitch, you made me go look" lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Damn that car is looking







. The 6o's are way overlooked IMO. Great looking cars if done up right and your doing it right! Peace...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 30 2008, 08:03 PM~11481022
> *Damn that car is looking
> 
> 
> ...


ive been saying for a while now that too many people sleep on 60s. alot of parts are the same as 59, but its like 60s are the step child.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Very nice Kenny Ken. . . ! ! !


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 08:06 PM~11481038
> *ive been saying for a while now that too many people sleep on 60s. alot of parts are the same as 59, but its like 60s are the step child.
> *


and I'll take 6 rear lights over "jack-o-lantern eyes" any day :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 30 2008, 06:49 PM~11480640
> *its looking like a lowrider now
> *


just gotta get some cash to get the seats and panels covered and get the top put on and we ridin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 30 2008, 08:09 PM~11481070
> *and I'll take 6 rear lights over "jack-o-lantern eyes" any day  :biggrin:
> *


i seen some 59 leds the other day...they did look nice though....


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 30 2008, 07:09 PM~11481070
> *and I'll take 6 rear lights over "jack-o-lantern eyes" any day  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 30 2008, 08:09 PM~11481070
> *and I'll take 6 rear lights over "jack-o-lantern eyes" any day  :biggrin:
> *


:0 I like jack o lanterns :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

That finish is smooooth.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 30 2008, 08:12 PM~11481100
> *:scrutinize:
> *


you have the front.... truth be told 59's front grill looks much better than a 60


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 08:10 PM~11481081
> *just gotta get some cash to get the seats and panels covered and get the top put on and we ridin
> *


 also got to lose those tailpipes before you roll...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 30 2008, 08:21 PM~11481159
> *also got to lose those tailpipes before you roll...
> *


yea forgot about that....


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

NICE........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 30 2008, 10:21 PM~11481159
> *also got to lose those tailpipes before you roll...
> *


those are jumbo curb feelers.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 11:25 PM~11481195
> *yea forgot about that....
> *


Yea, go ahead and cut those off while your at it and shove them up yo' azz, yea do that, will ya. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD KENNITH. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 30 2008, 08:46 PM~11480631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 30 2008, 09:09 PM~11481070
> *and I'll take 6 rear lights over "jack-o-lantern eyes" any day  :biggrin:
> *


 
I gotta tell ya kenny its looking good bro!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I can only pray my paint comes out that smooth


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:51 AM~11482641
> *Yea, go ahead and cut those off while your at it and shove them up yo' azz, yea do that, will ya.  :uh:
> *


do you still hve your old exhaust he could use?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 06:37 PM~11480589
> *put in some work today again. had a guy come out to the house and wetsand the car with 2000 and then buff it out. man this dude buffed his ass off for $50. and a meal :biggrin:  results look great.
> 
> 
> *


you got a basehead to do it huh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2008, 03:17 PM~11484494
> *you got a basehead to do it huh
> *


naw its this dude that works at a bodyshop that owed my homeboy a favor, so my homie passed the favor to me...heres the progress for today i got the rear end finished up..and i got my plate, coincidence that it says 9E 60...sounds kinda like nineteen sixty..


















then moved on to puttin on stainless rockers...this was fun


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

next was the cruiser skirt. i still need the scuff gaurds the ones i got arent the right ones they are too small....also the latch assembly rubs on the wheel? i dont know what i thought u can roll these with no rub. but here are they are mocked up for now. im gonna put a wishbone when i lift it, should fix the rub problem.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 02:24 PM~11484514
> *naw its this dude that works at a bodyshop that owed my homeboy a favor, so my homie passed the favor to me...heres the progress for today i got the rear end finished up..and i got my plate, coincidence that it says 9E 60...sounds kinda like nineteen sixty..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

also finished the trim on the driver side, the skirts are just mocked up for now..



























tomoro im gonna install the 605 steering kit :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn...nice ride!


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

nice

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 03:34 PM~11484543
> *also finished the trim on the driver side, the skirts are just mocked up for now..
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN !! THAT LOOKS GOOD KENNY .................* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 05:34 PM~11484543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a good shot


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

looks real good..


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 31 2008, 03:32 PM~11484536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Looks fresh as hell with them skirts :thumbsup: just don't put the mack truck a arm wishbone on this one and u straight.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship:

I ALSO WOULD LIKE TO SAY WHAT A GREAT IDEA YOU HAD NOT TO PAINT THE SIDE STRIPE! :wow: INCREDIBLE LOOKING!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2008, 07:53 PM~11484875
> *Looks fresh as hell with them skirts :thumbsup: just don't put the mack truck a arm wishbone on this one and u straight.
> *


He's from Texas, so you know he's TRUCK'D up with them jew-elz.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 04:34 PM~11484543
> *also finished the trim on the driver side, the skirts are just mocked up for now..
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2008, 05:57 PM~11484895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2,,i was gonna say the exact same thing!......looking sick Kenny!


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

ttt for the 60 drop.......  
that sixty is sick... i love these cars
blvdsixty


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

ttt for the 60 drop.......  
that sixty is sick... i love these cars
blvdsixty


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2008, 04:53 PM~11484875
> *Looks fresh as hell with them skirts :thumbsup: just don't put the mack truck a arm wishbone on this one and u straight.
> *


im gonna narrow and wishbone the car probbaly before i lift it, so atleast the skirts will mount..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks everyone for the compliments. this is as far as i got tonite. got the front end put together minus the headlight bezels that my homeboy done fucked up :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: im gona leave it aluminum for now, chroming all that is not a priority i want to get the car on the road first.










still have to drill out the fenders for the fender bars and the ornaments that go on top of the fenders. but i need templates for that..or atleast ballpark measurements..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd kick his ass for fk'n up bezels.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coach on the scene...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 06:43 PM~11485439
> *i'd kick his ass for fk'n up bezels.
> *


its comin


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Impressive work bro, and real fast.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 08:54 PM~11485533
> *its comin
> *


dunno.. i hear the dude is cold.. good luck to you grapplin champ!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

bad as fuck kenwood, the black turned out bad ass bro!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Looking good man.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lv60 is probably thinking FUCK!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2008, 01:40 AM~11487223
> *lv60 is probably thinking FUCK!
> *


:rant:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2008, 10:40 PM~11487223
> *lv60 is probably thinking FUCK!
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Sep 1 2008, 02:16 PM~11489731
> *:biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: Yours looked good, but now it is fire! :biggrin:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 06:41 PM~11485424
> *thanks everyone for the compliments. this is as far as i got tonite. got the front end put together minus the headlight bezels that my homeboy done fucked up  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: im gona leave it aluminum for now, chroming all that is not a priority i want to get the car on the road first.
> 
> 
> ...



There was an assembly manual in the trunk had most of the measurements.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 31 2008, 06:56 PM~11485538
> *Impressive work bro, and real fast.
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 06:32 PM~11484536
> *next was the cruiser skirt.  i still need the scuff gaurds the ones i got arent the right ones they are too small..
> *


That's cause you have the turnpike cruisers, 4 square required for fitment, 3 won't do. Jimmy is going to get back with you tonight on them scuffs. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:47 AM~11489867
> *That's cause you have the turnpike cruisers, 4 square required for fitment, 3 won't do. Jimmy is going to get back with you tonight on them scuffs.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 1 2008, 02:57 PM~11489911
> *
> *


:yes: scuff deez nutz.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

looks clean ken :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got a little bit done today. i mounted the passenger rocker molding and i mounted the fender bars. and i put on the sunvisors. the 605 is on hold until i can get a double groove crank pulley. im waiting for the pwr window kit to get here so i can have the glass installed.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2008, 06:26 PM~11492075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that car is looking beautiful :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 1 2008, 05:28 PM~11492099
> *man that car is looking beautiful :cheesy:
> *


u should come by and check it out... :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CAR LOOKS GREAT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 07:41 PM~11485424
> *thanks everyone for the compliments. this is as far as i got tonite. got the front end put together minus the headlight bezels that my homeboy done fucked up  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: im gona leave it aluminum for now, chroming all that is not a priority i want to get the car on the road first.
> 
> 
> ...


Plus Kenny, u can always get an extra set of aluminum on the front clip, have it chromed and then swap it out all at once. You can pick up an extra grille and headlight bezels pretty cheap at the swap meet. Then sell your old stuff to someone else.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2008, 06:31 PM~11492118
> *u should come by and check it out... :uh:
> *


  ....you know this family thing gets in the way

but im on vacation on the 8th for a whole week if you need help


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 1 2008, 05:33 PM~11492134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all good, this car aint goin no where anytime soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Sweet brother. I see you ended up utilizing the new ones! Looks great!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sweet ride!


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

oooooooowwwwwwweeeeee! :biggrin: 

Lookin good homie...Let me know when we need to setup a time to get ray back out for the finshing touches on that shine.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.......... :thumbsup: 

FOR FINISHING TOUCHES YOU SHOULD GO BE LONE STAR CHEVY ON 290 AND GET THE LICENSE PLATE TRIM RING.......


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 1 2008, 06:28 PM~11492099
> *man that car is looking beautiful :cheesy:
> *


x2 props man looking real good.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

One of my favorite topics on layitlow will not be on page 2 of Project Rides, so give us some updates and for that you get a free bump.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 09:23 PM~11503376
> *One of my favorite topics on layitlow will not be on page 2 of Project Rides, so give us some updates and for that you get a free bump.
> *


Project Rides is the best forum on Lay it Low right now. Between yours, Kens, Reds, and Brents threads, you guys have it on lock down right now. Really cool rides developing fast before everyone's eyes.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Sep 3 2008, 01:16 AM~11504043
> *Project Rides is the best forum on Lay it Low right now.  Between yours, Kens, Reds, and Brents threads, you guys have it on lock down right now.  Really cool rides developing fast before everyone's eyes.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Sep 2 2008, 11:16 PM~11504043
> *Project Rides is the best forum on Lay it Low right now.  Between yours, Kens, Reds, and Brents threads, you guys have it on lock down right now.  Really cool rides developing fast before everyone's eyes.
> *


x2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

lookin og ..wood..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks everyone. progess is on hold til i can get the glass in, all power stuff is in now.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 10:23 PM~11503376
> *One of my favorite topics on layitlow will not be on page 2 of Project Rides, so give us some updates and for that you get a free bump.
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2008, 05:26 PM~11492075
> *got a little bit done today. i mounted the passenger rocker molding and i mounted the fender bars.  and i put on the sunvisors.  the 605 is on hold until i can get a double groove crank pulley.  im waiting for the pwr window kit to get here so i can have the glass installed.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it looks f**kin clean Damn I should have got that bitch it will be a while before my 60 looks that good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 4 2008, 08:52 PM~11520683
> *Damn it looks f**kin clean Damn I should have got that bitch it will be a while before my 60 looks that good
> *


x2 

All the years I've known this dude, he doesn't waste any time bullshittin' when it comes to building cars. He puts a game plan together and executes diligently, everytime.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 07:14 PM~11520863
> *x2
> 
> All the years I've known this dude, he doesn't waste any time bullshittin' when it comes to building cars. He puts a game plan together and executes diligently, everytime.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 4 2008, 05:52 PM~11520683
> *Damn it looks f**kin clean Damn I should have got that bitch it will be a while before my 60 looks that good
> *


thanks, funny you say that because i wanted the car as soon as it was forsale a couple years ago. i had the cash, but i completely forgot about the car and i bought that blue 64 cv...i came home and lv60 pmed me saying, what happen thought u wanted the car, i kicked my self in the ass....but about a year later i pulled all kinds of strings, and got it :biggrin: 
tonights progress...needs some final fine tuning, but i got it working


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 4 2008, 07:39 PM~11521582
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


lol seth is a ***


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2008, 08:49 PM~11521671
> *lol seth is a ***
> *


 :biggrin: just fuckin with him


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2008, 07:47 PM~11521647
> *
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2008, 09:47 PM~11521647
> *thanks, funny you say that because i wanted the car as soon as it was forsale a couple years ago.  i had the cash, but i completely forgot about the car and i bought that blue 64 cv...i came home and lv60 pmed me saying, what happen thought u wanted the car, i kicked my self in the ass....but about a year later i pulled all kinds of strings, and got it  :biggrin:
> tonights progress...needs some final fine tuning, but i got it working
> 
> ...


needs more juice.. i say add a saco and a optima.. have bitch up/down in 2 seconds.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:uh: BITCH QUIT SHOWIN OFF


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 4 2008, 10:02 PM~11521778
> *:uh: BITCH QUIT SHOWIN OFF
> *


thats your boy, talk to em.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 4 2008, 08:02 PM~11521778
> *:uh: BITCH QUIT SHOWIN OFF
> *


top goes down, hater meter goes thru the roof :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 08:02 PM~11521776
> *needs more juice..  i say add a saco and a optima..  have bitch up/down in 2 seconds.
> *


would be a little faster if the car was on i think..but those tail pipes might go thru the garage into my bedroom ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2008, 08:10 PM~11521859
> *would be a little faster if the car was on i think..but those tail pipes might go thru the garage into my bedroom ...
> *


 I can't believe you haven't busted your leg on thoes monkey bars yet.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2008, 10:08 PM~11521839
> *top goes down, hater meter goes thru the roof  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


MAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN I DONE BROKE IT BABY .....BROKE IT ..........SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 4 2008, 08:41 PM~11522234
> *MAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  I DONE BROKE IT BABY .....BROKE IT ..........SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT
> *


333 al boden where u attttttttt


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:uh: northside ass *****


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Lonestar...I think I just found a 60' Impala, which has longer tail pipes than yours. I think this guy might have you by about 1 foot. LOL

I thought you might get a kick out of this!



[img=http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/719/lonestar60vd1.th.jpg]


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 4 2008, 09:06 PM~11522501
> *Hey Lonestar...I think I just found a 60' Impala, which has longer tail pipes than yours.  I think this guy might have you by about 1 foot. LOL
> 
> I thought you might get a kick out of this!
> ...



that bumper kit is whack :uh:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 4 2008, 09:20 PM~11522646
> *that bumper kit is whack  :uh:
> *


It looks like a fucking picnic table on the back. That shit is boo boo garbage right their!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 4 2008, 09:20 PM~11522646
> *that bumper kit is whack  :uh:
> *


thats the one were putting on your car


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 4 2008, 10:06 PM~11522501
> *Hey Lonestar...I think I just found a 60' Impala, which has longer tail pipes than yours.  I think this guy might have you by about 1 foot. LOL
> 
> I thought you might get a kick out of this!
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 09:29 PM~11522719
> *thats the one were putting on your car
> *


 :nono:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

damm,i didnt know u had this,looks good!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 4 2008, 09:06 PM~11522501
> *Hey Lonestar...I think I just found a 60' Impala, which has longer tail pipes than yours.  I think this guy might have you by about 1 foot. LOL
> 
> I thought you might get a kick out of this!
> ...


damn who is responsible for even designing that conti kit. there isnt anything tight about it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2008, 01:58 AM~11523907
> *damn who is responsible for even designing that conti kit. there isnt anything tight about it.
> *


stop lying, you know you want one.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 4 2008, 11:28 PM~11522711
> *It looks like a fucking picnic table on the back.  That shit is boo boo garbage right their!
> *


MORE LIKE A PARK BENCH..........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 4 2008, 11:39 PM~11522209
> *I can't believe you haven't busted your leg on thoes monkey bars yet.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2008, 10:47 PM~11521647
> *thanks, funny you say that because i wanted the car as soon as it was forsale a couple years ago.  i had the cash, but i completely forgot about the car and i bought that blue 64 cv...i came home and lv60 pmed me saying, what happen thought u wanted the car, i kicked my self in the ass....but about a year later i pulled all kinds of strings, and got it  :biggrin:
> tonights progress...needs some final fine tuning, but i got it working
> 
> ...


No MacDonald's uniform? I guess they gave you a night off from working the fryer.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Car is bad bro........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 06:14 PM~11520863
> *x2
> 
> All the years I've known this dude, he doesn't waste any time bullshittin' when it comes to building cars. He puts a game plan together and executes diligently, everytime.
> *


True dat...told em I hope he don't have sex like he builds cars cuz he would be in n out in less than 30 seconds and have some pissed of ladies..............


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2008, 10:44 AM~11525057
> *True dat...told em I hope he don't have sex like he builds cars cuz he would be in n out in less than 30 seconds and have some pissed of ladies..............
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2008, 09:44 AM~11525057
> *True dat...told em I hope he don't have sex like he builds cars cuz he would be in n out in less than 30 seconds and have some pissed of ladies..............
> *


 :uh: groupie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Weekend updates or this car is no longer yours. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Weekend updates or this car is no longer yours. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2008, 09:10 PM~11521859
> *would be a little faster if the car was on i think..but those tail pipes might go thru the garage into my bedroom ...
> *


 :roflmao: They tryna get at a ***** when he fuckin a broad.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2008, 08:39 AM~11533717
> *Weekend updates or this car is no longer yours. . . . . . . . . . . .
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2008, 05:39 AM~11533717
> *Weekend updates or this car is no longer yours. . . . . . . . . . . .
> *


wont be much progress thsi weekend :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2008, 01:27 PM~11534589
> *wont be much progress thsi weekend  :uh:
> *


lame........ did you go knocking on an apartment door lastnight to a big suprise? :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2008, 06:47 PM~11521647
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2008, 12:08 PM~11534789
> *lame........ did you go knocking on an apartment door lastnight to a big suprise?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2008, 12:27 PM~11534589
> *wont be much progress thsi weekend  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt touch the car all weekend.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2008, 12:21 AM~11544270
> *didnt touch the car all weekend instead I touched my weenie.
> *


***!!! WHY BUMP YOUR TOPIC THEN FRUIT CAKE? :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD KENNETH COLE. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 8 2008, 12:49 AM~11544575
> *LOOKING GOOD KENNETH COLE.  :thumbsup:
> *


Suitable name for him....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2008, 10:32 PM~11544404
> ****!!! WHY BUMP YOUR TOPIC THEN FRUIT CAKE?  :angry:
> *


Uz a foo! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

THE 60 looks ass kicking it shoud be fun to drive. Good luck G.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 8 2008, 10:38 AM~11546587
> *Uz a foo! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SEE YOU ON THE 27TH FOR PICK UP AND YOU CAN PUT IN ORDER........ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 02:46 PM~11550167
> *SEE YOU ON THE 27TH FOR PICK UP AND YOU CAN PUT IN ORDER........ :biggrin:
> *


hmmm


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2008, 09:19 PM~11552076
> *hmmm
> *


Jimmy just called, he is going to send those pics for you on them scuffs.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2008, 08:19 PM~11552076
> *hmmm
> *


HMMMMMMMM WHICH SHOULD I GO WITH: :uh: :tears:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :scrutinize: :banghead: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 8 2008, 06:56 PM~11552461
> *Jimmy just called, he is going to send those pics for you on them scuffs.
> *


cmon with the cmon


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

page 2 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2008, 01:10 PM~11559272
> *page 2 :uh:
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

If I could make a sugestion I wouldn't go with the old 605 conversion for power steering. 

There is a newer item on the market made by CPP

They have a website but here is one on ebay. CPP invented and biulds these units to bolt into the stock location with no bracket, and has better steering, and dosen't leak like a 605. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/58-64-Chevy...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 04:46 PM~11550167
> *SEE YOU ON THE 27TH FOR PICK UP AND YOU CAN PUT IN ORDER........ :biggrin:
> *


CANCEL. GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORK........ :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

u slippin lone............need some updates...........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2008, 09:40 PM~11562612
> *u slippin lone............need some updates...........
> *


X2.............. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2008, 10:54 PM~11553048
> *cmon with the cmon
> *


did u call him?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 12:18 PM~11567896
> *did u call him?
> *


he supposed to call me...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 07:32 PM~11570398
> *he supposed to call me...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 08:32 PM~11570398
> *he supposed to call me...
> *


4 square or I don't care.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 08:05 PM~11571999
> *4 square or I don't care.
> *


headlight bezels came today, hopefully my pulley is here tomoro so i can have something to do when ike hits.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 01:22 AM~11582928
> *headlight bezels came today, hopefully my pulley is here tomoro so i can have something to do when ike hits.. :biggrin:
> *


No doubt post them pics. uffin: Be safe, because I know Ike has a strong backhand known for knocking the shit outta hoes like you. :rofl:

For real, be safe, those Hurricanes aren't no joke.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 12:22 AM~11582928
> *headlight bezels came today, hopefully my pulley is here tomoro so i can have something to do when ike hits.. :biggrin:
> *


what happen to your bezels? :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 11:22 PM~11582928
> *headlight bezels came today, hopefully my pulley is here tomoro so i can have something to do when ike hits.. :biggrin:
> *


pics :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 12 2008, 12:12 PM~11586246
> *pics :uh:
> *


already polished and ready to install, found them on ebay...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Ken,,,hope the car is on high ground hno: hno: how are things out there?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 12 2008, 08:24 PM~11588667
> *Ken,,,hope the car is on high ground hno: hno: how are things out there?
> *


He's out swangin' on them Eighty Foe's out on Richmond Ave. as we speak.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

car is looking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Kenny hope everythings good down your way.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ike is comin its already windy as hell over here, about 50mph and it hasnt hit land yet. the 60 is fully insured so if the roof gets blown off the house atleast im covered :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 09:31 PM~11589090
> *ike is comin its already windy as hell over here, about 50mph and it hasnt hit land yet.  the 60 is fully insured so if the roof gets blown off the house atleast im covered  :biggrin:
> *


You'll have two convertibles then!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 07:31 PM~11589090
> *ike is comin its already windy as hell over here, about 50mph and it hasnt hit land yet.  the 60 is fully insured so if the roof gets blown off the house atleast im covered  :biggrin:
> *


time for a 58 rag? :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 12 2008, 11:42 PM~11590137
> *time for a 58 rag? :cheesy:
> *


How did you know his house was built in 1958? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 12 2008, 09:36 PM~11590547
> *How did you know his house was built in 1958?  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 10:20 PM~11590833
> *:uh:
> *


 you still alive? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 01:20 AM~11590833
> *:uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> *Houston's Harris County is under a curfew that begins at 7 p.m. to 6 a.m. Sunday.
> 
> Ike is 900 miles wide, measuring the cloud cover at its widest point. On Friday, its tropical storm-force winds extended up to 275 miles -- the length of the Texas coastline -- from its center, for a total reach of about 550 miles.
> *


you on lockdown?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

hno:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

holy crap... did we lose loan star? :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fool was shootin dice in the "eye"


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

guess we should go find what's left of his car... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

He's alright, I just spoke to him. That fool didn't even lose power, he's at home in the lap of luxury making love to his 60.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

power went out about 20 times over nite. but its back on now. everything is cool just some down trees and debris everywhere. but no major damage. and the 60 is in the garage, safe


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 09:15 AM~11592367
> *power went out about 20 times over nite. but its back on now. everything is cool just some down trees and debris everywhere.  but no major damage. and the 60 is in the gulf floating
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 11:15 AM~11592367
> *power went out about 20 times over nite. but its back on now. everything is cool just some down trees and debris everywhere.  but no major damage. and the 60 is in the garage, safe
> *











She looks A.O.K. to me.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Since you're NOT a FEMA worker, get to work on that ragtop.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

when you putting the cruisers back on


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2008, 11:24 AM~11592407
> * when you putting the cruisers back on
> *


Soon as Titsworth comes through with them 4 squares.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Sep 13 2008, 08:23 AM~11592406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta narrow the rear end..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 09:25 AM~11592410
> *prolly gonna help my pops clean up his place then load up all these tree branches on the car hauler and dump them somewhere.
> gotta narrow the rear end..
> *


you gonna drop it off with shorty


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 11:25 AM~11592410
> *prolly gonna help my pops clean up his place then load up all these tree branches on the car hauler and dump them somewhere.
> gotta narrow the rear end..
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2008, 11:25 AM~11592412
> *you gonna drop it off with shorty
> *


MACK TRUCK A-ARM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2008, 08:25 AM~11592412
> *you gonna drop it off with shorty
> *


dont know where ima take it yet.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

this shit moved quick


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 11:49 AM~11592496
> *dont know where ima take it yet.
> *


Just make sure you get this before lift.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

Lookin good!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 08:13 AM~11592360
> *He's alright, I just spoke to him. That fool didn't even lose power, he's at home in the lap of luxury making love to his 60.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 13 2008, 08:00 AM~11592316
> *holy crap...  did we lose shorty*


* $$$$$$$$ *hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ike totally fucked up my plans with the car.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 10:23 AM~11592406
> *Since you're NOT a FEMA worker, get to work on that ragtop.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2008, 06:15 PM~11601005
> *ike totally fucked up my plans with the car.
> *


I saw that on the news earlier, gas shortages, food shortages down there. On the news they was catchin fools lootin the pawn shop earlier.


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 08:37 PM~11601521
> *I saw that on the news earlier, gas shortages, food shortages down there. On the news they was catchin fools lootin the pawn shop earlier.
> *


Not only the Pawn Shops are getting looted. My kid's apartment in South Houston and a few other at the same complex got broken into.  Some people just can't seem to help others instead of take advantage of a bad situation. :angry: :guns:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

news reported 30 looters were caught in the act. i got my 45 locked and loaded for if i catch anyone where they arent supposed to be. still 2 million people without power in the greater houston area. fema got here today with 18 wheelers full of MRE's. this is really a disaster zone over here in some areas.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2008, 10:25 PM~11601880
> *news reported 30 looters were caught in the act.  i got my 45 locked and loaded for if i catch anyone where they arent supposed to be.  still 2 million people without power in the greater houston area. fema got here today with 18 wheelers full of MRE's.  this is really a disaster zone over here in some areas.
> *


:nosad: Really sad to see what happened to Houston. It's really unbelievable some of the photos the press has shown. Stay up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

purple drank aint gonna fix dat.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

page 4


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2008, 09:49 PM~11629836
> *page 4
> *


He bumped it! NO UPDATES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 06:50 PM~11629846
> *He bumped it! NO UPDATES!!!!!!!!!
> *


in between chainsaw breaks i was able to atleast get the headlight bezels on the car.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

people a few miles from dudes house scavenging for MRE's and this dudes on the net talking about installing his headlight bezels... :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man those MREs and other packaged box meals were better than the shit i eat most of the time...they have full course meals in there with dessert and fruit cups. gona try and get it to the conv top shop saturday if they even have power yet..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2008, 08:40 PM~11630959
> *man those MREs and other packaged box meals were better than the shit i eat most of the time...they have full course meals in there with dessert and fruit cups. gona try and get it to the conv top shop saturday if they even have power yet..
> 
> 
> ...


be careful with those daytons!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2008, 08:40 PM~11630959
> *man those MREs and other packaged box meals were better than the shit i eat most of the time...they have full course meals in there with dessert and fruit cups. gona try and get it to the conv top shop saturday if they even have power yet..
> 
> 
> ...


fuck vinal! lol :biggrin: o yea i wouldnt run those skirts without scuff pads :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 17 2008, 10:51 PM~11631092
> *be careful with those daytons!!!
> *


he ain't partin with those goddamn Daytons... :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2008, 11:40 PM~11630959
> *man those MREs and other packaged box meals were better than the shit i eat most of the time...they have full course meals in there with dessert and fruit cups. gona try and get it to the conv top shop saturday if they even have power yet..
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 18 2008, 02:31 AM~11633179
> *he ain't partin with those goddamn Daytons... :angry:
> *


 get in line pedro!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 18 2008, 02:31 AM~11633179
> *he ain't partin with those goddamn Daytons... :angry:
> *


i got some nice chrome 88's with og porcelain dayton logos in em for 1300 with tires :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today i finished up the cruisers. minus the scuff gaurds im still looking for those....and then i have to narrow rear end everytime i go in the garage i get depressed  

also i found some interior trim on ebay but that shit jumped over 150$ overnite so i dont know if i can compete with the ballin' bidders. we'll see...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont think spanky wants my daytons....hes talking about something else....he knows i love my daytons.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 06:50 PM~11629846
> *He bumped it! NO UPDATES!!!!!!!!!
> *


things left to do..

install power windows 
narrow rear end
buy setup, and lift it
install 605 
get seats covered and interior installed
get new top installed.
get exhaust reworked
get all the bugs worked out in the electrical
install some sounds


hopefully FEMA cuts me a check from hurricane ike so i can get some of this shit done. maybe i can use the homeowners insurance check for new roof to finish the car instead :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2008, 05:45 PM~11638682
> *:uh:
> *


still no power huh??? LOL


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2008, 05:33 PM~11638564
> *today i finished up the cruisers. minus the scuff gaurds im still looking for those....and then i have to narrow rear end everytime i go in the garage i get depressed
> 
> also i found some interior trim on ebay  but that shit jumped over 150$ overnite so i dont know if i can compete with the ballin' bidders. we'll see...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

You could buy a warehouse full of those tables, for the price of them cruisers laying there. :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2008, 06:40 PM~11638641
> *hopefully FEMA cuts me a check from hurricane ike so i can get some of this shit done. maybe i can use the homeowners insurance check for new roof to finish the car instead  :biggrin:
> *


LOL....

:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2008, 06:46 PM~11639162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sad but true isn't it?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2008, 07:46 PM~11639162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2008, 05:33 PM~11638564
> *today i finished up the cruisers. minus the scuff gaurds im still looking for those....and then i have to narrow rear end everytime i go in the garage i get depressed
> 
> also i found some interior trim on ebay  but that shit jumped over 150$ overnite so i dont know if i can compete with the ballin' bidders. we'll see...
> ...


DEM IS PURRRRRRRRRTY!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

looking good maverick


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2008, 05:33 PM~11638564
> *today i finished up the cruisers. minus the scuff gaurds im still looking for those....and then i have to narrow rear end everytime i go in the garage i get depressed
> 
> also i found some interior trim on ebay  but that shit jumped over 150$ overnite so i dont know if i can compete with the ballin' bidders. we'll see...
> ...


NICE! but needs some scuff guards  just jokin.

when you juice it you goin to reinforce anything?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 22 2008, 11:23 PM~11672867
> *NICE! but needs some scuff guards    just jokin.
> 
> when you juice it you goin to reinforce anything?
> *


might do a couple stress points if anything. but probaby not..im not heavy on the switch


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 04:18 AM~11673382
> *might do a couple stress points if anything. but probaby not..im not heavy on the switch
> *


 do the points homie..thats a HEAVY car.


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice start


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

123


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 23 2008, 08:33 AM~11673945
> *123
> *


Enough of this jibba jabba

http://www.realmofdarkness.net/sounds/mrt/...oundboard-8.htm


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Your centerlink and pitman arm left this morning


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 05:18 AM~11673382
> *might do a couple stress points if anything. but probaby not..im not heavy on the switch
> *


Partial wrap is like eating cake with no milk nicca :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill probably do the lower trailing arms and the uppers a arms. ive owned cars that werent reinforced and never broke anything.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 04:24 PM~11676603
> *ill probably do the lower trailing arms and the uppers a arms.  ive owned cars that werent reinforced and never broke anything.
> *


Two switches, 48 volts. uffin: Front and Back, and you can get the bozack.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 12:01 PM~11675878
> *Partial wrap is like eating cake with no milk nicca :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 23 2008, 04:18 AM~11673382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its like wiping before you poop. just dont make sense


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 23 2008, 12:01 PM~11675878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOL*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok im gona do a full frame wrap and only run 4 batteries.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 07:52 PM~11680698
> *ok im gona do a full frame wrap and only run 4 batteries.
> *


sounds like a great idea lol. you dont want that rag to bend up sense its nice :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 08:52 PM~11680698
> *ok im gona do a full frame wrap and only run 14 batteries.
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 01:16 AM~11683231
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*
WHAT IT DEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW DOE
*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2008, 05:40 PM~11638641
> *things left to do..
> 
> install power windows
> ...


hogring man said he is ready,,so come with it...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 24 2008, 04:32 PM~11688597
> *hogring man said he is ready,,so come with it...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 24 2008, 03:32 PM~11688597
> *hogring man said he is ready,,so come with it...
> *


good what time u gona pick up the car


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 12:16 AM~11683231
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


somebody fucked up!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 12:16 AM~11683231
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Just make sure you get this before lift. 









so you can get this from reds then? and you still run panhard bar or not?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that will eliminate the panhard. its equivalent to wishbone...just a differenct design.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2008, 09:45 PM~11692564
> *that will eliminate the panhard. its equivalent to wishbone...just a differenct design.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finally got the manual center link pitman arm and double groove pulley so now the 605 kit is complete, gona install this weekend then the car is driveable. :biggrin:


----------



## upsman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

man that aint a project! thats a full car compared to mine, bad ass!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks. but shit is hard to find and when u do find it its not cheap. its like the step child to a 59. but i like step kids :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 03:34 PM~11484543
> *also finished the trim on the driver side, the skirts are just mocked up for now..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

So you got the part ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2008, 09:30 PM~11702504
> *So you got the part ok
> *


yea its straight. i just need to get the bolts to mount the power steering pump and i should be good. homedepot was sold out of 3/8 bolts tonite imagine that, maybe cuz of ike. last weekend they were completely sold out of nails.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2008, 11:31 PM~11702520
> *yea its straight. i just need to get the bolts to mount the power steering pump and i should be good.  homedepot was sold out of 3/8 bolts tonite imagine that, maybe cuz of ike.  last weekend they were completely sold out of nails.
> *


fk were you looking for nails for? to build a tree house? i seen your carpenter skills, need to leave the hammer and nails alone and stick to cars. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2008, 07:33 PM~11638564
> *today i finished up the cruisers. minus the scuff gaurds im still looking for those....and then i have to narrow rear end everytime i go in the garage i get depressed
> 
> also i found some interior trim on ebay  but that shit jumped over 150$ overnite so i dont know if i can compete with the ballin' bidders. we'll see...
> ...


nice exaust ports. :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 07:10 PM~11710677
> *fk were you looking for nails for?  to build a tree house?  i seen your carpenter skills, need to leave the hammer and nails alone and stick to cars.  :uh:
> *


i needed some nails to hang this picture of your baby mama in my living room


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2008, 09:40 PM~11710926
> *i needed some nails to hang this picture of your baby mama in my living room
> *


gonna need to bring down that* illuminated *tropical paradise portrait 1st.. to make room..cause she a big bitch!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 08:45 PM~11711394
> *gonna need to bring down that illuminated tropical paradise portrait 1st..  to make room..cause she a big bitch!!
> 
> 
> ...


it made your baby mama take her draws off and pretend we were on gilligans island, you ******


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2008, 11:13 PM~11711621
> *it made your baby mama take her draws off and pretend we were on gilligans island, you ******
> *


least i didn't kiss her on her lips


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

alright i hit a brick wall on the 605 install. i think i know why some people refer to 348's as boat anchors. there isnt much room for anything. cleareance issues everywhere. i tried about 6 different size power steering belts til i finally got it right. there is less than 1 inch of adjustment on the power steering pump for the belt, and the pump sits crooked. its tight, but its crooked. had to use a spacer on the sway bar to fit the 605 gear box. had to take out the fan shroad and fan along with a bunch of other shit to get it to fit. 

the problem is the waterpump/crank/alt belt. it rubs on the power steering pump.
if i put it "on top" of the powersteering pump it rubs...if i put it "under" the pump it still rubs. i cant move the pump more than about 1 inch because it hits the 605 gear box. 

im using single groove water pump pulley
double groove crank pulley
single groove alt pulley
and double groove powersteering pump pulley. i dont know why it is double groove because one of the grooves isnt even used. if there was a groove that was closer to the power steering pump the belt could go on that, but it cant be a groove closer, because then that groove would rub on the bolt that is holding the pump onto the bracket on the block. so now im stuck and dont know what to do. here are the pics. its confusing.

this 605 kit is straight from late great chevy and its for 348/409 big block, small block kits are different i guess.

this car was an original power steering car, that had the power steering removed. so i had to get a manual center link and pitman arm. i dont know what else to do,,,anyone???

here is pic without the belts, notice crooked pump and the clearance between the pump and the gearbox..










here it is with the alt belt on, its loose, when i tighten down the alt. it rubs on the bottom of the power steering pump..









rubbing between the pump and gear box










i tried it on top of the powersteering pump and when i tighten the alt down, it still rubs...and i cant move the alt anymore foward cuz it hits the valvecover..










here it is again, notice the groove on the power steering pump that is closer to the radiator is not being used. ...the groove closest to the fire wall, lines up perfect with the groove on the crank that is closest to the radiator..











last picture...any help is appreciated. before i pulled out this 348 and sell it and get a crate 350 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Brian thompson needs to come in here and drop some knowledge :cheesy: that fool does this conversion on big block cars all the time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2008, 04:36 PM~11715880
> *Brian thompson needs to come in here and drop some knowledge :cheesy: that fool does this conversion on big block cars all the time.
> *


this shit is holdin up progress i had appt at the conv top shop for monday. not gonna make it now :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i could mount the alternator on the passender side?

http://www.nostalgicairparts.com/air-condi...ss-side-246.php


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I will call brian for you and hit him up. He's driving up to ohio right now on an n.o.s parts mission :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2008, 05:43 PM~11715920
> *i could mount the alternator on the passender side?
> 
> http://www.nostalgicairparts.com/air-condi...ss-side-246.php
> *


that looks good...i say you go that route :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Passenger side mount the bitch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im thinkin if i run an alternator instead of that generator with a different bracket and slide it foward and run it off of the power steering pump pulley?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2008, 09:33 PM~11716441
> *im thinkin if i run an alternator instead of that generator with a different bracket and slide it foward and run it off of the power steering pump pulley?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2008, 06:40 PM~11716493
> *:cheesy:
> *


im looking for pictures online but all the ones i find are running the same generator


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2008, 06:40 PM~11716500
> *im looking for pictures online but all the ones i find are running the same generator
> *


Call street and performance

www.hotrodlane.com


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

any luck?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 28 2008, 08:52 AM~11719447
> *any luck?
> *


gonna rip this shit out to atleast get it on trailer today. a guy from chevytalk sent me some good info im waiting on part numbers..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2008, 09:40 AM~11719615
> *gonna rip this shit out to atleast get it on trailer today. a guy from chevytalk sent me some good info im waiting on part numbers..
> *


rookie chavala.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2008, 09:40 AM~11719615
> *gonna rip this shit out to atleast get it on trailer today. a guy from chevytalk sent me some good info im waiting on part numbers..
> *


...... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: boy u bout dumber than can of bean dip..............holla at the jiffy lube tech


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOOD SHIT HOMIE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11719639
> *...... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: boy u bout dumber than can of bean dip..............holla at the jiffy lube tech
> *


i had the idea before you did youngin'. i got the shit running. it still needs some tweaking, the ragjoint slightly rubs on the p/s pump bracket. i need a lil skinny homie like you to get in these tight fit places and i need the correct alternator bracket cuz the shit i got on there now aint gona cut it. but its gonna make the appt for the new top  

heres the temporary setup until i get the right brackets










u can see the ragjoint rubbing. the bracket just needs a little filing not even 1/8 inch










:biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Hope you gettin a canvas top :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 28 2008, 08:49 PM~11723799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell no....seth talkin shit but i bet im lifted before him and mine is a bigger project.

yea its a challenge...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2008, 08:52 PM~11723828
> *hell no....seth talkin shit but i bet im lifted before him and mine is a bigger project.
> 
> yea its a challenge...
> *


haha i guess vinyl is cheaper and if its a vert the top should be down i never really thought about that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill have this top canvas tan top for sale soon. its brand new...too bad it only fits 59 60


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Whenever you get it on the road i say we hit up tim and bruce and go back to that BBQ place and take over the parking lot with tha rags :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 28 2008, 09:03 PM~11723941
> *Whenever you get it on the road i say we hit up tim and bruce and go back to that BBQ place and take over the parking lot with tha rags :biggrin:
> *


shit im down.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2008, 12:44 PM~11719633
> *rookie chavala.....
> *


x60

He might as well let a pro handle that bitch. Talkin bout he wants to wrap a glad trash bag on the rack of that 60.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2008, 11:52 PM~11723828
> *hell no....seth talkin shit but i bet im lifted before him and mine is a bigger project.
> 
> yea its a challenge...
> *


My setup is almost totally in, so you might want to edit your post nikkua. :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2008, 09:08 PM~11724641
> *My setup is almost totally in, so you might want to edit your post nikkua.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2008, 11:08 PM~11724641
> *My setup is almost totally in, so you might want to edit your post nikkua.  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2008, 09:41 PM~11723728
> *i had the idea before you did youngin'. i got the shit running. it still needs some tweaking, the ragjoint slightly rubs on the p/s pump bracket.  i need a lil skinny homie like you to get in these tight  fit places  and i need the correct alternator bracket cuz the shit i got on there now aint gona cut it.  but its gonna make the appt for the new top
> 
> heres the temporary setup until i get the right brackets
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 29 2008, 08:56 AM~11726962
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2008, 02:39 PM~11729687
> *lol
> *


Edit - Mine WAS similar :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 28 2008, 08:52 PM~11723828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2008, 09:05 PM~11724609
> *x60
> 
> He might as well let a pro handle that bitch.  Talkin bout he wants to wrap a glad trash bag on the rack of that 60.
> *


YOU CAN BE HALF ASSING THAT 6 OH KENNETH, DIG IN THEM POCKETS FOR A CANVAS TOP, YOU'RE HURTIN YOURSELF BY INSTALLING VINYL.........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 29 2008, 11:25 PM~11733836
> *YOU CAN BE HALF ASSING THAT 6 OH KENNETH, DIG IN THEM POCKETS FOR A CANVAS TOP, YOU'RE HURTIN YOURSELF BY INSTALLING VINYL.........
> *


TAKE ADVICE FROM PETE TREJO, FUCK ALL MY HATERS 1990CADDYBROUGHAM, RAGTOP PETE, SIXONEFORLIFE, THE PETE-STA.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2008, 08:54 PM~11734256
> *TAKE ADVICE FROM PETE TREJO, FUCK ALL MY HATERS 1990CADDYBROUGHAM, RAGTOP PETE, SIXONEFORLIFE, THE PETE-STA.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 29 2008, 09:25 PM~11733836
> *YOU CAN BE HALF ASSING THAT 6 OH KENNETH, DIG IN THEM POCKETS FOR A CANVAS TOP, YOU'RE HURTIN YOURSELF BY INSTALLING VINYL.........
> *


Boy said "fuck that" :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car is getting a vinyl top. no discussion about it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2008, 12:42 PM~11738256
> *discussion about it no car is getting a vinyl top.  .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2008, 08:41 PM~11723728
> *i had the idea before you did youngin'. i got the shit running. it still needs some tweaking, the ragjoint slightly rubs on the p/s pump bracket.  i need a lil skinny homie like you to get in these tight  fit places  and i need the correct alternator bracket cuz the shit i got on there now aint gona cut it.  but its gonna make the appt for the new top
> 
> heres the temporary setup until i get the right brackets
> ...


YEA YEA YEA...........AND FUCK U AND DAT BUCKET......I DONT EVEN WANA GO INTO THE GARAGE AND LOOK AT MINE .........THINK IMA FUCK WIT URS???????????//HAHAHA.............J/K LEMME KNOW WHEN ITS BACK AT DA BATCAVE AND ILL SWING OUT THERE..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 30 2008, 04:48 PM~11742430
> *YEA YEA YEA...........AND FUCK U AND DAT BUCKET......I DONT EVEN WANA GO INTO THE GARAGE AND LOOK AT MINE .........THINK IMA FUCK WIT URS???????????//HAHAHA.............J/K LEMME KNOW WHEN ITS BACK AT DA BATCAVE AND ILL SWING OUT THERE..........
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2008, 10:42 AM~11738256
> *car is getting a china top. no discussion about it.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2008, 07:16 PM~11743923
> *:0
> *


ha................wrinklychinatopowned.


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Fool is getting topowned in his owned topic. lolololol.

Someone Glad Bag this nikkua in his head. :uh:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1960-chevy-...d=p4506.c0.m245

:biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 1 2008, 08:01 PM~11755178
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1960-chevy-...d=p4506.c0.m245
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that looks like the one with the extended bumper!! :barf:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 1 2008, 11:04 PM~11755213
> *that looks like the one with the extended bumper!!  :barf:
> *


Oh, I didn't see that.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

no updates cuz yo topic sux


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2008, 06:36 PM~11715880
> *Brian thompson needs to come in here and drop some knowledge :cheesy: that fool does this conversion on big block cars all the time.
> *


Not sure if I am too late for this response, but you need to get rid of the double pulley on the power steering pump. Also, you can get the correct brackets and pulley from Show Cars http://www.show-cars.com/02%20Engine%20Ext.%203.htm 

A 605 conversion is going to be tight with a 348 or 409.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 3 2008, 07:09 PM~11773449
> *Not sure if I am too late for this response, but you need to get rid of the double pulley on the power steering pump.  Also, you can get the correct brackets and pulley from Show Cars http://www.show-cars.com/02%20Engine%20Ext.%203.htm
> 
> A 605 conversion is going to be tight with a 348 or 409.
> *


i got the alternator bracket on order. and yes, it was a very tight fit, even the belts are precise. what a pain in the ass, but its on the way..its getting the top installed now, then power windows, then rear end narrowed then probably lifted then interior kit installed.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2008, 11:38 PM~11774365
> *i got the alternator bracket on order. and yes, it was a very tight fit, even the belts are precise.  what a pain in the ass, but its on the way..its getting the top installed now, then power windows, then I am broke.<s>then rear end narrowed then probably lifted then interior kit installed.</s>
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WERE YOU AT KENNY..........*


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 7 2008, 10:54 PM~11807632
> *WERE YOU AT KENNY..........
> *


He probably ran to go get a #10 mc nuggets with extra sweet n sour sauce  the Sixty is looking good Ken!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 7 2008, 10:54 PM~11807632
> *WERE YOU AT KENNY..........
> *


he text me told me to tell ya'll.. 60 on hold.. how he got hot date he met on match.com and how he gonna go splash some old spice on and take her to red lobster. :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

1. i dont go to red lobster
2. do i look the type of dude that is gonna take a bitch out
3. do i look like the type of dude that is gonna take a bitch out to red lobster


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 04:36 PM~11814225
> *1. i dont go to red lobster
> 2. do i look the type of dude that is gonna take a bitch out
> 3. do i look like the type of dude that is gonna take a bitch out to red lobster
> *


long john silvers?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 7 2008, 08:54 PM~11807632
> *WERE YOU AT KENNY..........
> *


car is coming along, power windows this week, but no more updates until its done, because some fools be hatin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 02:37 PM~11814241
> *long john silvers?
> *


on tuesdays cuz they got the fish n chips for 1.99


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 04:38 PM~11814245
> *car is coming along, power windows this week, but no more updates until its done, because some fools be hatin
> *


word


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 04:39 PM~11814253
> *on tuesdays cuz they got the fish n chips for 1.99
> *


i know this mayne!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 05:38 PM~11814245
> *car is coming along, power windows this week, but no more updates until its done, because some fools be hatin
> *


 :uh: I know you aint directing that towards Skim, 713, and I. :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 03:36 PM~11814225
> *1. i dont go to red lobster
> 2. do i look the type of dude that is gonna take a bitch out
> 3. do i look like the type of dude that is gonna take a bitch out to red lobster
> *


So you wear old spice then?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 8 2008, 06:01 PM~11815105
> *So you wear old spice then?
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

car is looking real good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 07:50 PM~11815547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This topics has suddenly been invaded by a car with real progress.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

whats the original top color on that red rag supposed to be?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 8 2008, 08:11 PM~11815757
> *whats the original top color on that red rag supposed to be?
> *


white glad bag.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 05:08 PM~11815735
> *This topics has suddenly been invaded by a car with real progress.....
> 
> 
> ...


let me know when that driver side skirt flies off. just for you half stepping on the rear end.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Oct 8 2008, 03:54 PM~11815019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie, it looks like ass without the vent windows in place and that funny top. the conv top was a homemade top and the rack had to be totally readjusted to accomodate the correct style of top for the car. so thats why its been taking so long. (1 week) and a cv top install shouldnt be more than 2 days.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 07:35 PM~11816543
> *let me know when that driver side skirt flies off. just for you half stepping on the rear end.
> *


 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 05:08 PM~11815735
> *This topics has suddenly been invaded by a car with real progress.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 08:38 PM~11816566
> *maybe im at you, maybe im not. ima let you be the judge.
> sometimes....
> thanks homie, it looks like ass without the vent windows in place and that funny top. the conv top was a homemade top and the rack had to be totally readjusted to accomodate the correct style of top for the car. so thats why its been taking so long. (1 week) and a cv top install shouldnt be more than 2 days.
> *


you taking to los magnificos


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 07:12 PM~11816947
> *you taking to los magnificos
> *


naw i aint taking it anywhere until its done. maybe minus the conti kit.

plus i hate that fuckin show.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 02:09 PM~11813979
> *he text me told me to tell ya'll.. 60 on hold.. how he got hot date he met on match.com  and how he gonna go splash some old spice on and take her to red lobster.      :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 02:38 PM~11814245
> *car is coming along, power windows this week, but no more updates until its done, because some fools be hatin
> *


*FUCK IT LET'EM HATE...... KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO AND DO IT WELL !! *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 8 2008, 08:54 PM~11816163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dear god................. :rofl:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11817209
> *FUCK IT LET'EM HATE...... KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO AND DO IT WELL !!
> *


what you doing is progress homie so say fuck it and stay fly and pop yo collar


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 06:08 PM~11815735
> *This topics has suddenly been invaded by a car with real progress.....
> 
> 
> ...


East coast 3rd coast rivalry?????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 9 2008, 09:40 AM~11820279
> *East coast 3rd coast rivalry?????? :0  :0  :0
> *


haha... It's a Buildoff, so.................


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2008, 07:43 AM~11820293
> *haha... It's a Buildoff, so.................
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A GOOD 1


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

you fools got me rollin over here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2008, 11:52 PM~11723828
> *hell no....seth talkin shit but i bet im lifted before him and mine is a bigger project.
> *


That's a bunch of Bullshit, less talk more work, cause you about 1 year behind and about 50k short. I don't know what that mean, I'm just sayin, ya undstand me?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 04:08 PM~11815735
> *This topics has suddenly been invaded by a car with real progress.....
> 
> 
> ...


That is why Seth has a 61 & you have a 60 Kenny. Seth will always be 1 step ahead of you. :0 

Kenny, ditch that ugly idea of a vinyl roof. Houston don't want to see that and no one else does here. 

Car looks good


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 06:38 PM~11816566
> *maybe im at you, maybe im not. ima let you be the judge.
> sometimes....
> thanks homie, it looks like ass without the vent windows in place and that funny top. the conv top was a homemade top and the rack had to be totally readjusted to accomodate the correct style of top for the car. so thats why its been taking so long. (1 week) and a cv top install shouldnt be more than 2 days.
> *


 :uh: slow down young one....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 9 2008, 01:41 PM~11823644
> *:uh:  :uh: slow down young one....
> *


tell your cousins to hurry up already :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 9 2008, 01:04 PM~11823270
> *That is why Seth has a 61 & you have a 60 Kenny.  Seth will always be 1 step ahead of you.  :0
> 
> Kenny, ditch that ugly idea of a vinyl roof. Houston don't want to see that and no one else does here.
> ...


one word for you, "driveable"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2008, 04:47 PM~11823706
> *one word for you, "ALGON"
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2008, 09:04 AM~11821150
> *That's a bunch of Bullshit, less talk more work, cause you about 1 year behind and about 50k short.  I don't know what that mean, I'm just sayin, ya undstand me?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

What happen to Richmond Ave?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: some may say 60 is older the 61 so respect your elder


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 10 2008, 12:38 AM~11828654
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  some may say 60 is older the 61 so respect your elder
> *


Some say 61 is the new 59 :biggrin: checkmate


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

They are all good in my book, but if you go and place a cinch sack on a convertible rack, you deserved to get smacked.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2008, 01:46 PM~11823689
> *tell your cousins to hurry up already  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 10 2008, 07:16 PM~11833997
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 10 2008, 05:16 PM~11833997
> *:uh:
> *


your primos did a good yob


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2008, 02:35 PM~11838199
> *your primos did a good yob
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I still love her regardless. :nicoderm: You know 1 pic will not suffice, so post some more before I come over there and cinch sack yo azz.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2008, 01:35 PM~11838199
> *your primos did a good yob
> 
> 
> ...


nice. shame top gonna be down most the time! and i say keep the monkey bar exaust. its different!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2008, 02:18 PM~11838904
> *nice.  shame top gonna be down most the time!    and i say keep the monkey bar exaust.  its different!
> *


dropped it off to get power windows installed.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 11 2008, 11:35 AM~11838199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2008, 04:21 PM~11838920
> *dropped it off to get power windows installed.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2008, 04:16 PM~11839399
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2008, 02:21 PM~11838920
> *dropped it off to get power windows installed.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

damn can we get a side shoot with the new top??? o yea why didnt you put in the power windows ya self?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 12 2008, 04:41 PM~11844486
> *damn can we get a side shoot with the new top???  o yea why didnt you put in the power windows ya self?
> *


naw no side shot. i didnt want to fuck with the windows i heard that arent that easy. just getting all new felts, weatherstripping and glass installed in one lick. and be done with it. the homies at last minute customs are doing the work


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2008, 04:44 PM~11844510
> *naw no side shot. i didnt want to fuck with the windows i heard that arent that easy.  just getting all new felts, weatherstripping and glass installed in one lick. and be done with it.  the homies at last minute customs are doing the work
> *


cool cool. cant really get a good look of it with it from the back on the trailer. I seen those last min guys on ebay with some Nice options and hard top find parts :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 12 2008, 04:50 PM~11844545
> *cool cool. cant really get a good look of it with it from the back on the trailer.  I seen those last min guys on ebay with some Nice options and hard top find parts  :thumbsup:
> *


yea they got a bunch of shit.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 12 2008, 09:11 AM~11842180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, them dudes got tons of stuff.. good people too.. was in their shop other day buying something.. and kept spotting something else i needed.. figured i better walk out before i spent all my $


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no updates? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 06:17 PM~11862890
> *no updates?  :dunno:
> *


nope


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2008, 09:24 PM~11863728
> *nope
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 11:01 PM~11854527
> *
> yeah, them dudes got tons of stuff.. good people too.. was in their shop other day buying something..  and kept spotting something else i needed..  figured i better walk out before i spent all my $
> *


X2........ MAKE WISH THAT I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN THE 67 I WAS TRYING TO GET...... :tears: 

60 LOOKING GOOD LONE....... :thumbsup: I PASSED BY LONE STAR CHEVY YESTERDAY AND I STARTED TO STOP BY AND PICK UP SOME PLATES FOR YOU FOR THE 60....


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2008, 12:35 PM~11838199
> *your primos did a good yob
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 15 2008, 08:08 AM~11867929
> *X2........ MAKE WISH THAT I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN THE 67 I WAS TRYING TO GET...... :tears:
> 
> 60 LOOKING GOOD LONE....... :thumbsup: I PASSED BY LONE STAR CHEVY YESTERDAY AND I STARTED TO STOP BY AND PICK UP SOME PLATES FOR YOU FOR THE 60....
> *


kiss ass *****..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 06:47 PM~11885375
> *kiss ass *****..
> *


FAT BASTARD!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

window felts and other misc shit was back ordered but car should be back home soon,


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11968503
> *window felts and other misc shit was back ordered but car should be back home soon,
> *


power windows in?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 25 2008, 08:06 AM~11969837
> *power windows in?
> *


should be ready next weekend. i got a something comin for the trunk today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

scored the setup today. i can see the end of the tunnel now


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 03:55 PM~11977665
> *scored the setup today. i can see the end of the tunnel now
> 
> 
> ...


nice! when you putting in? doing frame a wrap?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 26 2008, 06:19 PM~11978758
> *nice!  when you putting in?  doing frame a wrap?
> *


nah no frame wrap. gonna stress point it and call it a day. i dont want to take this car off the frame. goal is to be on the road around new years. maybe in the future i can build another rollin chassis and swap them out but thats not really a priority.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 06:55 PM~11977665
> *scored the setup today. i can see the end of the tunnel now
> 
> 
> ...


thats just beautiful.....my next set up will be pitbull


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

oooh yeah the car looks dope too :worship:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 07:11 PM~11979244
> *nah no frame wrap. gonna stress point it and call it a day.  i dont want to take this car off the frame. goal is to be on the road around new years. maybe in the future i can build another rollin chassis and swap them out but thats not really a priority.
> *


That's cool... just take it easy  Are you doing the install?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 03:55 PM~11977665
> *scored the setup today. i can see the end of the tunnel now
> 
> 
> ...


*LET ME HAVE THOSE 2 ADEX INSTEAD OF THE 2 CHROME DELTAS ?? *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 05:55 PM~11977665
> *scored the setup today. i can see the end of the tunnel now
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 26 2008, 07:16 PM~11979325
> *That's cool...  just take it easy    Are you doing the install?
> *


homie in the club is gonna do the frame and rack, im gona do the rest.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Curious on why 3 dumps when you just lift and lay?

Regardless, nice score Loan star!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 27 2008, 05:56 AM~11982315
> *Curious on why 3 dumps when you just lift and lay?
> 
> Regardless, nice score Loan star!!
> *


looks....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 02:55 PM~11977665
> *scored the setup today. i can see the end of the tunnel now
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NOT WITH THAT TOP YOU DON'T!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 27 2008, 05:57 PM~11988204
> *:uh: NOT WITH THAT TOP YOU DON'T!!!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2008, 04:45 PM~11986752
> *looks....
> *


FEMA makes it cleana


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

updates soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 27 2008, 08:57 PM~11988204
> *:uh: NOT WITH THAT TOP YOU DON'T!!!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2008, 11:07 AM~12032904
> *updates soon
> *


A month for some window power?????? Slippin..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 2 2008, 06:33 PM~12041425
> *A month for some window power?????? Slippin..........
> *


its all good, u know its me when u see it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2008, 09:03 PM~12042878
> *its all good, u know its me when u see it  :biggrin:
> *


sittin behind the power windows wit a/c.............mayne!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 1 2008, 12:29 PM~12033044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 mayne!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MAN, THERE'S A BUNCH OF HATERS UP IN THIS MUTHA!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

bumper guards on the way!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2008, 10:35 AM~11838199
> *your primos did a good yob
> 
> 
> ...



Love that triple black. Keepin it real up in this mutha, unlike some other weenies :uh: 

:biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 5 2008, 11:37 PM~12076273
> *Love that triple black. Keepin it real up in this mutha, unlike some other weenies :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 5 2008, 06:22 PM~12072214
> *MAN, THERE'S A BUNCH OF HATERS UP IN THIS MUTHA!!!
> *


x60 Where's Pete Trejo at when you need him. :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: got them pits in the trunk !


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

did you pick it up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 10 2008, 09:21 PM~12119533
> *did you pick it up
> *


not yet. glass is in, just need minor adjustments, and the scuff gaurds for the skirts got here today. under the hood on the car is done, new steering shaft, 348/409 alt. bracket, new water pump pulley. this is the only pic i got for now...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the rag joint was rubbing onthe powersteering pump bracket. the 348 605 conversion is a pain in the ass, and there isnt any room for any kind of adjustments. but its all fixed now.  the belts are tight, the alternator is how its supposed to be and the ragjoint was replaced with a new shaft and coupler. last minute got it right :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 08:27 PM~12119631
> *not yet.  glass is in, just need minor adjustments, and the scuff gaurds for the skirts got here today.  under the hood on the car is done, new steering shaft, 348/409 alt. bracket, new water pump pulley. this is the only pic i got for now...
> 
> 
> ...


 homie are getting the door windows in and out a bitch or what!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 10 2008, 09:31 PM~12119701
> *homie are getting the door windows in and out a bitch or what!
> *


shit i wouldnt know. thats why i took it to a shop. i was missing all kinds of parts. but they got the vents in with all new seals and rubber. i just dropped the car off, with the glass and said here you go...and they got it done . :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

smart move. I spent the whole fucking day yesterday fixing the window that slipped out of the track on my 63.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks to the LV60 for hookin me up with a guy from pomona swap meet that had these scuff gaurds. they got here today, so all you haters can stop talkin shit now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

now these are complete, but i gotta get the rear end right before i put them on. so hopefully in about a month ill be lifted and narrowed with the skirts on.









:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 11 2008, 12:36 AM~12119772
> *smart move.  I spent the whole fucking day yesterday fixing the window that slipped out of the track on my 63.
> *


rookie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2008, 12:43 AM~12119864
> *thanks to the LV60 for hookin me up with a guy from pomona swap meet that had these scuff gaurds.  they got here today, so all you haters can stop talkin shit now.
> 
> 
> ...


don't flatter yourself, I would be more worried about them haters, hating on that bag top.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2008, 09:07 AM~12122666
> *don't flatter yourself, I would be more worried about them haters, hating on that bag top.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 The hate is strong with that one.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 02:16 PM~12124299
> *:0 The hate is strong with that one.
> *


I was only cruising by in the Audi to say wuzup!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2008, 08:07 AM~12122666
> *don't flatter yourself, I would be more worried about them haters, hating on that bag top.
> *


window dont sag


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2008, 03:37 PM~12125242
> *window dont sag
> *


 Mine all are all good too, just need to get my glove box to seat right. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Nov 11 2008, 07:07 AM~12122666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You both are on the "RAG" lately :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2008, 04:40 PM~12127886
> *You both are on the "RAG" lately :uh:
> *


you want some too old man


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2008, 03:59 PM~12128052
> *you want some too old man
> *



Old?? I am 27..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 11 2008, 05:01 PM~12128063
> *Old?? I am 27..
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 09:43 PM~12119864
> *thanks to the LV60 for hookin me up with a guy from pomona swap meet that had these scuff gaurds.  they got here today, so all you haters can stop talkin shit now.
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: Glad I could help.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ups came again today. it isnt much, but only 60 convertible owners can appreciate these pieces. rare find,and in excellent condition with all mounting tabs in tact. thanks to a dead beat bidder on ebay, and a layitlow member i got these non-reproduced 60 impala convertible only pieces :biggrin: 


































thanks again salters :biggrin: 

im just waiting on my door panel trim to get here and all my interior panels will be complete. took a while but i got the trim


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2008, 06:02 PM~12138772
> *ups came again today. it isnt much, but only 60 convertible owners can appreciate these pieces.  rare find,and in excellent condition with all mounting tabs in tact.  thanks to a dead beat bidder on ebay, and a layitlow member i got these non-reproduced 60 impala convertible only pieces  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I almost got those :biggrin: :0


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2008, 07:02 PM~12138772
> *ups came again today. it isnt much, but only 60 convertible owners can appreciate these pieces.  rare find,and in excellent condition with all mounting tabs in tact.  thanks to a dead beat bidder on ebay, and a layitlow member i got these non-reproduced 60 impala convertible only pieces  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that a real good come up on ! Thats some hard 2 find shit, seems like the 60 vert is that NEW old school vert not seen all the time ! :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2008, 09:02 PM~12138772
> *ups came again today. it isnt much, but only 60 convertible owners can appreciate these pieces.  rare find,and in excellent condition with all mounting tabs in tact.  thanks to a dead beat bidder on ebay, and a layitlow member i got these non-reproduced 60 impala convertible only pieces  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Send them to me and I will start reproducing them. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

give me what i paid for them plus an extra set and u can make as many as you want......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2008, 10:54 AM~12143958
> *give me what i paid for them plus an extra set and u can make as many as you want......
> *


JUGGLE DEEZ NUTZ


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 13 2008, 02:37 PM~12147642
> *JUGGLE DEEZ NUTZ
> *


u know a set goes for 200-300 bucks IF you can find them. let me know


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2008, 12:11 PM~12124868
> *I was only cruising by in the Audi to say wuzup!
> 
> 
> ...


 og audi 5000 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt looking good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2008, 06:43 PM~12148297
> *u know a set goes for 200-300 bucks IF you can find them. let me know
> *


I just found a pair for $50


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u arent gonna buy them, i will, but i call your bluff, you fuckin jewish ******


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

see if you could find a lower left door panel trim :420:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2008, 12:07 PM~12155125
> *if u arent gonna buy them, i will, but i call your bluff, you fuckin jewish ******
> *


six1rag?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ups came again today. got my door panel moldings. now i have everything i need for the interior. rear panel trim, piston cover trim, new ash trays, door panel trims, all windlace moldings, 59-61 arm rest bases, new reflectors, power windows, all new weather strip and seals. new carpet and seat covers. sunvisors might go ahead and get a new windshield too,, gettin closer :biggrin: 

gotta be a 60 owner to appreciate these items :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still say red looks like shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2008, 12:37 PM~12157144
> *still say red looks like shit.
> *


u cant fade the black and red,


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

whats good homie you need to sell me that trim! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 16 2008, 07:54 PM~12174696
> *whats good homie you need to sell me that trim! :biggrin:
> *


theres some uppoer door panel trim on ebay right now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> :0


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2008, 10:26 PM~12175958
> *theres some uppoer door panel trim on ebay right now
> *


I know I have that I just need a lower piece


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 14 2008, 09:41 AM~12154880
> *I just found a pair for $50
> *


lyin ass nicca!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> > [/quote
> >
> > :0
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

did the panels come in???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 17 2008, 08:06 PM~12185521
> *did the panels come in???
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 14 2008, 02:44 PM~12157218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have 4 dumps like those for sale. if anybody interested. lone star was gonna buy em..but he couldn't scrap up $50. broke azz *****.


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2008, 12:36 PM~12157131
> *ups came again today.  got my door panel moldings. now i have everything i need for the interior. rear panel trim, piston cover trim, new ash trays, door panel trims, all windlace moldings, 59-61 arm rest bases, new reflectors, power windows, all new weather strip and seals.  new carpet and seat covers. sunvisors might go ahead and get a new windshield too,, gettin closer  :biggrin:
> 
> gotta be a 60  owner to appreciate these items  :  :biggrin:
> ...


i hate trying to find little parts like that. Looking real good though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

little more progress, the glass is in and lined up nice. they went ahead and got all the taillights,turn signals, brake and reverse lights working properly, ordered a new underhood harness for it, for the horn, headlights, parking lights and alternator, etc. dont hate on the custom exhaust. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 19 2008, 04:34 PM~12202679
> *little more progress, the glass is in and lined up nice.  they went ahead and got all the taillights,turn signals, brake and reverse lights working properly, ordered a new underhood harness for it, for the horn, headlights, parking lights and alternator, etc. dont hate on the custom exhaust.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


power windows video or it didnt happen!! 


and yeah..diggin the monkey bars exhaust. :uh: i can paint em for you like i did for that other car you had.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 19 2008, 03:34 PM~12202679
> *little more progress, the glass is in and lined up nice.  they went ahead and got all the taillights,turn signals, brake and reverse lights working properly, ordered a new underhood harness for it, for the horn, headlights, parking lights and alternator, etc. dont hate on the custom exhaust.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, you need a cont kit have that bitch bangin :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 19 2008, 05:01 PM~12202911
> *looks good, you need a cont kit  have that bitch bangin :guns:
> *


i tried to sell him a honda crv spare cover to slap on there..but he said he was broke.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 04:03 PM~12202936
> *i tried to sell him a honda crv spare cover to slap on there..but he said he was broke.
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 19 2008, 05:11 PM~12202994
> *lol :roflmao:
> *


i know huh? we all know he rich. o' lyin ass. 


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 19 2008, 07:39 PM~12204328
> *:uh:
> *


seriously. go do a video of the power windows in action.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 19 2008, 03:34 PM~12202679
> *little more progress, the glass is in and lined up nice.  they went ahead and got all the taillights,turn signals, brake and reverse lights working properly, ordered a new underhood harness for it, for the horn, headlights, parking lights and alternator, etc. dont hate on the custom exhaust.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 19 2008, 02:34 PM~12202679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks good man. I really like this car.

I'm also painting my 65 Black and can tell that the slighest mark will show.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more pics this weekend when she comes home


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2008, 10:32 PM~12226151
> *more pics this weekend when she comes home
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2008, 09:32 PM~12226151
> *more pics this weekend when she comes home
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2008, 08:32 PM~12226151
> *more pics this weekend when she comes home
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: very nice. A day will come when the 60's get the respect they deserve. Great car homie.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2008, 10:32 PM~12226151
> *more pics this weekend when she comes home
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i got a sneak peek :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brought the car home today. the guys at last minute customs do some good work. mocked up the cruisers, but still gonna have to narrow the rear to clear them. car looks totally different with glass and a black top.. heres a couple pics from today

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

you puttin a kit on it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 22 2008, 02:44 PM~12230667
> *you puttin a kit on it?
> *


yes. cut it, interior, kit then chrome it out. thats the plan


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2008, 05:05 PM~12230798
> *yes. cut it, interior, kit then chrome it out. thats the plan
> *


  

sounds like a good plan to me....coming along nicely...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Homie thoes tail pipes are the shit; don't change a thing about 'em. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *blvdsixty*
:0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2008, 05:31 PM~12230589
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Curb feeler exhaust is a subtle touch. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 22 2008, 10:33 PM~12233459
> *Curb feeler exhaust is a subtle touch.  :uh:
> *


gonna glasspack it out soon,


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man u got patience i woulda broke out the sawzall already and hacked them curb feelers off!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the exhaust adds character and its the layitlow trademark. plus im not driving this car unntil its lifted. so no rush :biggrin:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2008, 09:34 AM~12234847
> *the exhaust adds character and its the layitlow trademark.  plus im not driving this car unntil its lifted. so no rush  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: car looks sick, good to see it looking that nice.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Looking real good bro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas, gonna try and get the rear end taken care of this week


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Ok forget all that hattin on the top cause that shit looks good!! and those skirts set it off nice!!




> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 23 2008, 03:44 AM~12234336
> *man u got patience i woulda broke out the sawzall already and hacked them curb feelers off!
> *


Yea i would have done that day one


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2008, 03:31 PM~12230589
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shit that 60 is hard as fuck thats the shit thats keeps me going on my rag :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 24 2008, 06:53 AM~12240965
> *shit that 60 is hard as fuck thats the shit thats keeps me going on my rag :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


thanks homie, u get those skirts worked out yet


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

very nice


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

its aight :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres some pics of the random things that were done to the car. doesnt look much, but make a world of difference.

ditched the rag joint and went with a coupler joint, no more cleareance issues. anyone doing a the 605 conversion and using the rag joint, if the car is lifted, you might have clearence issues with the rag joint and the p/s pump bracket. using a coupler eliminates that problem










got the correct 348/409 alternator brackets. now the belts tighten up, no problems










swapped out for a double groove water pump pulley. and now the belts are setup better than before. running double grove water pump pulley, crank and p/s pulley. 










damn under the hood looks like shit, the firewall is still red. i didnt want to pull the motor now. ill take care of the firewall, once i pull the motor to clean it up and chrome it out.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

car lookin good wood..


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 23 2008, 10:24 PM~12239626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn im in love


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2008, 04:27 PM~12244999
> *thanks homie, u get those skirts worked out yet
> *


naw but when ahead and bought some 14" D's im going to wait for now I should be able to find some skirts over the winter months (I hope)  :420:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

did get skirts yesterday they should be here in about a week! :biggrin: :420:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 08:47 PM~11289739
> *Nice Ride Homie, Its Gona Be One Killer Ride When Its Done
> *


X2 nice find Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I got your bumper guards back from the chromer and I will ship them tomorrow after work


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 05:43 AM~12273160
> *I got your bumper guards back from the chromer and I will ship them tomorrow after work
> *


awwwwready


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres your bumper guards Ken Dog


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

CAR IS LOOKING REAL GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2008, 08:24 PM~12284714
> *heres your bumper guards Ken Dog
> 
> 
> ...


nice , thanks for takin care of that for me t.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2008, 08:24 PM~12284714
> *heres your bumper guards Ken Dog
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2008, 09:24 PM~12284714
> *heres your bumper guards Ken Dog
> 
> 
> ...


  :420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

need stars and exhaust ports for skirts let me know what up :biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2008, 08:24 PM~12284714
> *heres your bumper guards Ken Dog
> 
> 
> ...


look good
:0 :0 i got mine last week... only got one set though  

















pete hooked em up


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 2 2008, 08:07 PM~12318689
> *look good
> :0  :0  i got mine last week... only got one set though
> 
> ...


YOURS ARE FRONT BUMPER GUARDS BRO, BUT DON'T WORRY WE'LL GET YOU SOME REARS ALSO.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 2 2008, 07:27 PM~12317322
> *need stars and exhaust ports for skirts let me know what up :biggrin:
> *


u can get that stuff on ebay....or bruce can get anything u need...im running the repop exhaust ports...do your skirts have the scuff gaurds? there is a different between the foxcraft cruisers and the geniune merc turnpike cruisers. i got a number for a guy that has both. if u dont know what u got pm me and ill explain the difference


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

used OG exhaust ports 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=424253&hl=


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 2 2008, 09:25 PM~12318952
> *YOURS ARE FRONT BUMPER GUARDS BRO, BUT DON'T WORRY WE'LL GET YOU SOME REARS ALSO.
> *


 :0


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2008, 02:36 AM~12321399
> *u can get that stuff on ebay....or bruce can get anything u need...im running the repop exhaust ports...do your skirts have the scuff gaurds? there is a different between the foxcraft cruisers and the geniune merc turnpike cruisers.  i got a number for a guy that has both.  if u dont know what u got pm me and ill explain the difference
> *


dont have skirts yet I guess they were sent out on monday so I can get everything but scuff gaurds now , did pick up door panel trim off ebay so no longer looking for that shit, the chrome shop up here is on that bull shit talking about 12 weeks so I might have to pick that shit from them and have it painted or powder coated because frame will be done in a week or 2 I need the frame rolling by march fuck! :angry: hno:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted
> [img_@~
> *
> 
> ...


*


x60 :0*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 4 2008, 07:08 AM~12332497
> *dont have skirts yet I guess they were sent out on monday so I can get everything but scuff gaurds now , did pick up door panel trim off ebay so no longer looking for that shit, the chrome shop up here is on that bull shit talking about 12 weeks so I might have to pick that shit from them and have it painted or powder coated because frame will be done in a week or 2 I need the frame rolling by march fuck! :angry:  hno:
> *


did u get 12s or 14s


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2008, 09:26 AM~12332912
> *did u get 12s or <s>14s</s>
> *


:nono:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 4 2008, 09:26 AM~12332912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12's :biggrin: I dont want that shit all over the chrome!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gonna start on the racks and frame this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2008, 12:30 PM~12344890
> *gonna start on the racks and frame this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: thats whats up!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car is now at fine line hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got the bumper gaurds skim. i was expecting them on the door step. but they put them in the mail box and i check my mail maybe once a week so they probably been in there, thanks for takin care of that for me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2008, 08:34 PM~12355742
> *i got the bumper gaurds skim. i was expecting them on the door step. but they put them in the mail box and i check my mail maybe once a week so they probably been in there, thanks for takin care of that for me
> *


no wonder your electricity be getting cut off all the time :0 


glad to have helped. You need to let me get that rack chromed or you so you can be on some Martin Luther Bling type shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2008, 07:46 PM~12355830
> *no wonder your electricity be getting cut off all the time :0
> glad to have helped. You need to let me get that rack chromed or you so you can be on some Martin Luther Bling type shit.
> *


shit all my important bills are on automatic draft, so the mail dont even matter to me :biggrin: ill be up there soon with the suspension from the 60


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2008, 08:54 PM~12355898
> *shit all my important bills are on automatic draft, so the mail dont even matter to me  :biggrin:  ill be up there soon with the suspension from the 60
> *


Cool man. He called me today said my ford 9" is ready to pick up :cheesy:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rounded up all the interior panels today. just waiting for the shop to have an opening...










also test fitted the scuff gaurds. these are handmade



















also making arrangement to narrow the rear end so when it comes home will be lifted with the skirts on :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2008, 07:34 PM~12355742
> *i got the bumper gaurds skim. i was expecting them on the door step. but they put them in the mail box and i check my mail maybe once a week so they probably been in there, thanks for takin care of that for me
> *


 :biggrin: haha i useally only check my mailbox like once a month or 2


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 7 2008, 03:07 PM~12360443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2008, 09:16 PM~12355583
> *car is now at fine line hydraulics  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

I ALMOST SAW YOUR RIDE OVER THERE, BUT HAD OTHER STOPS TO MAKE......... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Renfro HA!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 28 2008, 09:24 PM~12284714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT SOME TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking Good Kenny!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 9 2008, 10:01 AM~12378421
> *Looking Good Kenny!!
> *


thanks, sup with the 63??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I SAW A 60 IN THE LINE UP AT FINE LINE HYDRO'S......... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 11 2008, 08:31 AM~12398830
> *I SAW A 60 IN THE LINE UP AT FINE LINE HYDRO'S......... :0
> *


yea its chillin on the north


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2008, 02:19 PM~12400811
> *yea its chillin on the north
> *


YEP AND FIRST IN LINE.......... :worship:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 8 2008, 07:34 PM~12372899
> *I GOT SOME TOO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

snapped some pics of the car today, backyard boogie. i just need to find some ring terminals for the batteries. or something other than the standard cable lugs. also dropped off the rear end to get narrowed and wishboned.
debating on zolatone in the trunk or black paint...













































i just had to do it.....sorry LV60...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Puttin' n dat werk zun.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2008, 03:00 PM~12421601
> *snapped some pics of the car today, backyard boogie. i just need to find some ring terminals for the batteries. or something other than the standard cable lugs.  also dropped off the rear end to get narrowed and wishboned.
> debating on zolatone in the trunk or black paint...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Got to chrome 'em and put 'em back on :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice 60 Rag will keep that one for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2008, 04:00 PM~12421601
> *snapped some pics of the car today, backyard boogie. i just need to find some ring terminals for the batteries. or something other than the standard cable lugs.  also dropped off the rear end to get narrowed and wishboned.
> debating on zolatone in the trunk or black paint...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

hell yea


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Everybody will be on Ken's nuts when he busts out. This ride is shittin on everybody.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just scored these for the back end of the 60










hopefully this weekend the rear end will be in, the back half of the frame done and the racks in, turn the car around, cut the front and start the install.....weather permitting. :biggrin: the seats are at the upholstery shop now, once the car is lifted it goes there next to get the door panels/rear panels test fitted :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I love this ride


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2008, 11:38 AM~12474808
> *just scored these for the back end of the 60
> 
> 
> ...


PUSSY :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2008, 05:30 PM~12478488
> *PUSSY :biggrin:
> *


big pimps baby mama dont like a bumpy ride...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD KENNETH.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 19 2008, 08:50 AM~12474896
> *I love this ride
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SO I SOLD THE CHROME 72 DAYTONS NOW, DECISIONS DECISIONS  












































































so far i like these, but i dont know if its because its the only ones with tires on them.....










any ideas/suggestions


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2008, 05:10 PM~12484452
> *
> so far i like these, but i dont know if its because its the only ones with tires on them.....
> 
> ...


These look good!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

add black nips, black spinner chrome hats. black screws.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 20 2008, 04:14 PM~12484468
> *These look good!
> *


im thinkin those with some super swept 3 prong, i know slim gonna hate on the 3 prongs...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2008, 05:19 PM~12484486
> *im thinkin those with some super swept 3 prong, i know slim gonna hate on the 3 prongs...
> *


Car is looking good as fk! got to love the black/red combo


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i like these but with black dish, chrome lip added


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> SO I SOLD THE CHROME 72 DAYTONS NOW, DECISIONS DECISIONS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2008, 05:00 PM~12484680
> *i like these but with black dish, chrome lip added
> 
> 
> ...


um is that a black dish, chrome lip?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

JD did these up for me on my 60...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i cant decide for shit


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2008, 03:19 PM~12484486
> *im thinkin those with some super swept 3 prong, i know slim gonna hate on the 3 prongs...
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 21 2008, 01:22 AM~12487986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just when i thought i had my mind made up :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2008, 12:37 AM~12488056
> *just when i thought i had my mind made up  :uh:
> *


I am a fan of the 3 bar super swept also. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 21 2008, 01:40 AM~12488073
> *I am a fan of the 3 bar super swept also.  :biggrin:
> *


im leaning towards a chrome dish becuz the zenith plating is great, dont want to cover up that nice chrome with some powder coat so maybe just the lip black..i duno, too many combos


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2008, 12:43 AM~12488091
> *im leaning towards a chrome dish becuz the zenith plating is great, dont want to cover up that nice chrome with some powder coat so maybe just the lip black..i duno, too many combos
> *


I know what you mean. I am really impressed with the plating on the Zeniths I won in the raffle. Your car looks bad ass, all chrome with black spokes wouldn't look bad either, nice, simple and clean.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas. i decided and i just bought some zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2008, 06:10 PM~12484452
> *
> so far i like these, but i dont know if its because its the only ones with tires on them.....
> 
> ...


I love the 2-tone hubs on the Z's :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2008, 11:01 AM~12489521
> *thanks fellas. i decided and i just bought some zeniths  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2008, 10:01 AM~12489521
> *thanks fellas. i decided and i just bought some zeniths  :biggrin:
> *


Good choice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i had black spokes on my old 60 :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2008, 01:24 PM~12490284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got any more pics of that car. i got some saved, but this one is a new one, got anymore?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> > SO I SOLD THE CHROME 72 DAYTONS NOW, DECISIONS DECISIONS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2008, 04:49 PM~12492023
> *u got any more pics of that car. i got some saved, but this one is a new one, got anymore?
> *



im sure theres a few on my hard drive id have to look i built that car a long time ago b4 digital was real common, hell i think i took those pics with a sony that hd a floppy disc lol


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2008, 06:28 PM~12492965
> *im sure theres a few on my hard drive id have to look i built that car a long time ago b4 digital was real common, hell i think i took those pics with a sony that hd a floppy disc lol
> *


...i think i have polaroids of my first :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 21 2008, 06:43 PM~12493146
> *...i think i have polaroids of my first  :biggrin:
> *



lol i have drawings of my first car on stone tablets :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2008, 06:43 PM~12493157
> *lol i have drawings of my first car on stone tablets  :biggrin:
> *


 you'll never win the who's older contest :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2008, 12:24 PM~12490284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thoes 10's or 12's?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2008, 12:24 PM~12490284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 23 2008, 10:24 PM~12239626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 21 2008, 07:26 PM~12492938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is gona look the same minus the white stripe down the side, and with cruiser skirts. ..


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> no black dishes, too common these days...
> 
> 
> Looking good man... pretty hard to make a 60 look common :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Put some Swangers on it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2008, 08:37 PM~12494613
> *no black dishes, too common these days...
> mine is gona look the same minus the white stripe down the side, and with cruiser skirts. ..
> 
> ...


i had cruisers but dont think i ever took apicture with them on! i had 10's in the rear


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2008, 09:43 PM~12493157
> *lol i have drawings of my first car on stone tablets  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2008, 06:19 PM~12484486
> *im thinkin those with some super swept 3 prong, i know slim gonna hate on the 3 prongs...
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I WAS IN YOU HOOD YESTERDAY, BUT YOU DIDN'T ANSWER YOUR PHONE.... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2008, 10:44 AM~12497965
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I WAS IN YOU HOOD YESTERDAY, BUT YOU DIDN'T ANSWER YOUR PHONE.... :angry:
> *


i was drinking eating wings and watching the texans lose like always.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2008, 12:55 PM~12498081
> *i was drinking eating wings and watching the texans lose like always.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2008, 11:37 PM~12494613
> *no black dishes, too common these days...
> *


so how many people have chrome dish......black dish looks that much meaner


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 22 2008, 02:45 PM~12500416
> *so how many people have chrome dish......black dish looks that much meaner
> *


X60  Someday I'll have a tripple balck 58 rag with black dish Z's.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 22 2008, 03:45 PM~12500416
> *so how many people have chrome dish......black dish looks that much meaner
> *


people might have chrome dishes, but not many have them on 60 rags  :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Yup... do it up the way you want it... don't listen to us; it wouldn't be too cool if we did 'em all up the same.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 22 2008, 10:45 PM~12503959
> *Yup... do it up the way you want it...  don't listen to us; it wouldn't be too cool if we did 'em all up the same.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2008, 06:19 PM~12501399
> *people might have chrome dishes, but not many have them on 60 rags    :uh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 22 2008, 05:50 PM~12501147
> *X60    Someday I'll have a tripple balck 58 rag with black dish Z's.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

merry xmas to me, the accumulators got here today and the steel tubing is ready for pick up. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 06:39 PM~12519789
> *merry xmas to me, the accumulators got here today and the steel tubing is ready for pick up.  :biggrin:
> *


u dirty dog! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2008, 05:45 PM~12519832
> *u dirty dog! :biggrin:
> *


treated myself to some z's for xmas too. i cant wait til this bitch is done and on the road. it has turned into a money pit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 07:09 PM~12519985
> *treated myself to some z's for xmas too.  i cant wait til this bitch is done and on the road. it has turned into a money pit.
> *


a lot more expensive then them 64's you been used to fuckin with huh. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That fucker is looking good lonestar


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 24 2008, 06:33 PM~12520159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin: 


the homie texas gold hooked it up with 20 ft of stainless 3/8 for the setup tonite no charge :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 09:49 PM~12521314
> *yea 64 skirts are 100 bucks. .......cruiser skirts are a little more
> thanks  :biggrin:
> the homie texas gold hooked it up with 20 ft of stainless 3/8 for the setup tonite  no charge  :biggrin:
> *


thats what Im sayin!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 10:49 PM~12521314
> *yea 64 skirts are 100 bucks. .......cruiser skirts are a little more
> thanks  :biggrin:
> the homie texas gold hooked it up with 20 ft of stainless 3/8 for the setup tonite  no charge  :biggrin:
> *


THATS A GOOD THING CUZ THIS ***** IS THE CHEAPEST ***** I KNOW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 25 2008, 11:07 AM~12524111
> *THATS A GOOD THING CUZ THIS ***** IS THE CHEAPEST ***** I KNOW
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 25 2008, 10:07 AM~12524111
> *THATS A GOOD THING CUZ THIS ***** IS THE CHEAPEST ***** I KNOW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

got any pics of the tpi under the hood


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Dec 25 2008, 03:08 PM~12525414
> *got any pics of the tpi under the hood
> *


that was mr impalas mine has the original rebuilt 348.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 25 2008, 12:07 PM~12524111
> *THATS A GOOD THING CUZ THIS ***** IS THE CHEAPEST ***** I KNOW
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 10:49 PM~12521314
> *yea 64 skirts are 100 bucks. .......cruiser skirts are a little more
> thanks  :biggrin:
> the homie texas gold hooked it up with 20 ft of stainless 3/8 for the setup tonite  no charge  :biggrin:
> *


GET THAT SHIT BENT AND GET IT ON THE ROAD........... :biggrin:


----------



## la car club jkf (Jul 17, 2008)

i know a lot a people busting out with sixties you are going to see a lot of sixtie rags come out from big clubs i heard south side coming out with one og abel got one my homeboy from los angeles car club got one there bad ass cars but you got have the right colors to make them stand out


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2008, 06:10 PM~12484452
> *SO I SOLD THE CHROME 72 DAYTONS NOW, DECISIONS DECISIONS
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 27 2008, 12:43 AM~12535357
> *:angry:
> *


i knew it was a matter of time til u responded.....its not what it sounds like hno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 09:33 AM~12536053
> *i knew it was a matter of time til u responded.....its not what it sounds like  hno:
> *


I love u hommie. We sell wheel and accy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

little more progress today. the back end of the frame is done, the racks are done. the back of the frame was C channel , its now fully boxed in, like a canadian frame would be...i got the homie sic713 to come out and spray some trunk/bedliner in the trunk. car should be done next weekend hopefully. the pics of the trunk liner didnt come out that good. it wont be as glossy when its dry, it was still wet, stuff called herculiner. easy to work with. gonna extend the uppers 1 inch, do some stress point on the front of the car,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

should look cool once the setup is in, and hardlined :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 09:49 PM~12521314
> *the homie texasgold hooked it up with 20 ft of stainless 3/8 for the setup tonite  no charge  :biggrin:
> *


you know how i do


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

trunk looks good kenny!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 02:42 PM~12537724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I like the rack layout


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk kennys trunk!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 01:42 PM~12537724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

herculiner looks good in there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

rack looks good. you'll have plenty of room for other things.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2008, 07:22 PM~12546766
> *rack looks good. you'll have plenty of room for other things.
> *


i was thinking on paneling out the trunk, but if i do that, then the trunk liner was pointless....so i might just keep it simple with the pumps and dumps. ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 08:33 PM~12546877
> *i was thinking on paneling out the trunk, but if i do that, then the trunk liner was pointless....so i might just keep it simple with the pumps and dumps.  ...
> *


1 back wall and thats it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 28 2008, 07:42 PM~12546972
> *1 back wall and thats it
> *


yep, u already know...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 08:33 PM~12546877
> *so i might just keep it simple with the pumps and dumps.  ...
> *


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO. simple is the best and clean.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 03:42 PM~12537724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Kenny


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the rear end and wishbone back. car should be done and back home end of this weekend.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

lookin good Ken


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2008, 06:00 PM~12421601
> *snapped some pics of the car today, backyard boogie. i just need to find some ring terminals for the batteries. or something other than the standard cable lugs.  also dropped off the rear end to get narrowed and wishboned.
> debating on zolatone in the trunk or black paint...
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Why aren't you giving this 60 the full treatment? A ht I could understand but a rag?????????

You selling this one too?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 31 2008, 07:08 AM~12568107
> *Why aren't you giving this 60 the full treatment? A ht I could understand but a rag?????????
> 
> You selling this one too?
> *


nah im not gonna sell it anytime soon. unless someone offers some money, you know how that goes. i wanted to put this car together and get it on the street. i didnt want to be without a ride for more than 6 months to a year. im gonna try and put the conti kit on it before the "I" picnic in tulsa. i plan to build a rollin chassis for the car eventually. i can do that at my own pace while the car is still on the road...

plus im not paying very much for the stress point and install...stress point is better than nothing for now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2008, 11:39 PM~12566260
> *got the rear end and wishbone back.  car should be done and back home end of this weekend.
> *


pics of the wishbone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2008, 04:23 PM~12572060
> *pics of the wishbone
> *


ill post pics tomoro


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 05:04 PM~12571896
> *nah im not gonna sell it anytime soon. unless someone offers some money, you know how that goes.  i wanted to put this car together and get it on the street. i didnt want to be without a ride for more than 6 months to a year.  im gonna try and put the conti kit on it before the "I" picnic in tulsa. i plan to build a rollin chassis for the car eventually. i can do that at my own pace while the car is still on the road...
> 
> plus im not paying very much for the stress point and install...stress point is better than nothing for now
> *


Well, I can't say I don't blame you there.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Happy new years Lone, Cant wait to see the 60 cruisin around


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 05:04 PM~12571896
> *nah im not gonna sell it anytime soon. unless someone offers some money, you know how that goes.  i wanted to put this car together and get it on the street. i didnt want to be without a ride for more than 6 months to a year.  im gonna try and put the conti kit on it before the "I" picnic in tulsa. i plan to build a rollin chassis for the car eventually. i can do that at my own pace while the car is still on the road...
> 
> plus im not paying very much for the stress point and install...stress point is better than nothing for now
> *


let me know if you need a cont kit I know where you can get 1 for cool price.
HAPPY NEW YEARS :420: uffin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 03:04 PM~12571896
> *nah im not gonna sell it anytime soon. unless someone offers some money, you know how that goes.  i wanted to put this car together and get it on the street. i didnt want to be without a ride for more than 6 months to a year.  im gonna try and put the conti kit on it before the "I" picnic in tulsa. i plan to build a rollin chassis for the car eventually. i can do that at my own pace while the car is still on the road...
> 
> plus im not paying very much for the stress point and install...stress point is better than nothing for now
> *


Good thinking...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any new pics??


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 02:42 PM~12537724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 07:04 PM~12571896
> *nah im not gonna sell it anytime soon. unless someone offers some money, you know how that goes.  i wanted to put this car together and get it on the street. i didnt want to be without a ride for more than 6 months to a year.  im gonna try and put the conti kit on it before the "I" picnic in tulsa. i plan to build a rollin chassis for the car eventually. i can do that at my own pace while the car is still on the road...
> 
> plus im not paying very much for the stress point and install...stress point is better than nothing for now
> *



  let it ride :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 1 2009, 11:19 AM~12576833
> *any new pics??
> *


we worked on it today. got the rear end in and the wishbone done. it was narrowed 1 1/8 inch on each side and has plenty of clearence. in the past i went with 1 inch on each side but these cruisers mount a little different so i went a little more on it. got the back pump mocked up. just have to do the uppers, cut out the holes, and we ready to set it on the ground and finish the trunk up. should be home this weekend.










heres the mack truck wishbone how skim likes to call it....



















touched up all the parts that still showed a little red.




























got alot of cleareance. i want the back end to show just a little white wall


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2009, 07:55 PM~12579195
> *we worked on it today. got the rear end in and the wishbone done. it was narrowed 1 1/8 inch on each side and has plenty of clearence. in the past i went with 1 inch on each side but these cruisers mount a little different so i went a little more on it.  got the back pump mocked up. just have to do the uppers, cut out the holes, and we ready to set it on the ground and finish the trunk up. should be home this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


where you gonna put the other two pumps?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=lone star,Jan 1 2009, 07:55 PM~12579195]
we worked on it today. got the rear end in and the wishbone done. it was narrowed 1 1/8 inch on each side and has plenty of clearence. in the past i went with 1 inch on each side but these cruisers mount a little different so i went a little more on it. got the back pump mocked up. just have to do the uppers, cut out the holes, and we ready to set it on the ground and finish the trunk up. should be home this weekend.










[/quote]
is that a trailer hitch on the rear end :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

thats wishbones hott!!! you know anyone or do you have the peice oftrim that goes on the drivers door? the part of the bird. I left my 60 in a friends garage and now its missin :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> quote=lone star,Jan 1 2009, 07:55 PM~12579195]
> we worked on it today. got the rear end in and the wishbone done. it was narrowed 1 1/8 inch on each side and has plenty of clearence. in the past i went with 1 inch on each side but these cruisers mount a little different so i went a little more on it. got the back pump mocked up. just have to do the uppers, cut out the holes, and we ready to set it on the ground and finish the trunk up. should be home this weekend.


is that a trailer hitch on the rear end :0
[/quote]
ha



> thats wishbones hott!!! you know anyone or do you have the peice oftrim that goes on the drivers door? the part of the bird. I left my 60 in a friends garage and now its missin :angry:


i might have one, let me check my stash of parts


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

the trunks lookin real good


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 07:01 PM~12579242
> *where you gonna put the other two pumps?
> *


*YEA KENNY , AND THE OTHER 6 BATTERIES.......* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2009, 06:55 PM~12579195
> *we worked on it today. got the rear end in and the wishbone done. it was narrowed 1 1/8 inch on each side and has plenty of clearence. in the past i went with 1 inch on each side but these cruisers mount a little different so i went a little more on it.  got the back pump mocked up. just have to do the uppers, cut out the holes, and we ready to set it on the ground and finish the trunk up. should be home this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS LOOKING NICE .......* :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the car lifted. just need to clean up loose ends and its come back home. gotta give credit the homie al and fine line hydraulics. he took care of me  

wishbone by shorty hydraulics










1 1/4 inch extension



















puttin the pits in the trunk


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn thats a beautiful sight :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 3 2009, 11:21 PM~12598467
> *Damn thats a beautiful sight  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


it got dark. ill have better pics tomoro. the gas tank is about 1/4 inch off the ground :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 01:35 AM~12598623
> *it got dark. ill have better pics tomoro. the gas tank is about 1/4 inch off the ground  :biggrin:
> *


looks like its layin perfect


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 12:10 AM~12598354
> *got the car lifted.  just need to clean up loose ends and its come back home.  gotta give credit the homie al and fine line hydraulics. he took care of me
> 
> wishbone by shorty hydraulics
> ...


looking good ken :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn, this bish is clean


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy: damn that ass lays nasty!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got it home today, just need to clean it up good. and get bolts for the battery hold down... :biggrin: 











12s in the back...locked up..










and laid out..the front needs to break in....big time..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

throwed and fly!! :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Is that a full stack up front? 2 ton coils all the way around?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 06:04 PM~12603840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is fuckin sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 06:04 PM~12603840
> *got it home today, just need to clean it up good. and get bolts for the battery hold down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Kenny, I have to agree with you now it looks bad ass black. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

that ass lays nice


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 06:04 PM~12603840
> *got it home today, just need to clean it up good. and get bolts for the battery hold down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad bitch :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 07:04 PM~12603840
> *got it home today, just need to clean it up good. and get bolts for the battery hold down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks good Ken!!!!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:0 Ken, your car looks really good man. I can't wait to get mine back.



















:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

looking good lonestar


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

damn ken that shit came out nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks everyone. those pics dont have any interior in, its bare floor pans....interior is next 






> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jan 4 2009, 05:57 PM~12604386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch u retarded


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 4 2009, 10:00 PM~12606743
> *:0  Ken, your car looks really good man.  I can't wait to get mine back.
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking sic Ken


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for the props everyone.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Fukin Clean Kenny...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

JUST IMAGINE IF YOU WOULD HAVE WENT WITH THOSE OTHER DEEP CUPS YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN LAY ASS.......... :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2009, 06:47 AM~12609435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so cleane


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2009, 06:47 AM~12609435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea it wouldnt have worked....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Gangster as fuck....


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 5 2009, 04:01 PM~12613368
> *Gangster as fuck....
> *


x100 :biggrin: looking good ken-dogg :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 5 2009, 03:01 PM~12613368
> *Gangster as fuck....
> *


Yup


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bad Ass


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sickest pic yet!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang have you driven it around yet....i bet you cant wait till the spring so you can bring the top down...the ride looks tight homie congrats!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

looks baddass man ......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 6 2009, 01:43 PM~12622873
> *dang have you driven it around yet....i bet you cant wait till the spring so you can bring the top down...the ride looks tight homie congrats!!
> *


funny you ask. i been dumping all this money in the car and no i havent even had a chance to drive it. but on and off the trailer so far


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 05:36 PM~12623986
> *funny you ask. i been dumping all this money in the car and no i havent even had a chance to drive it. but on and off the trailer so far
> *


be at yo house this weekend...... we gonna put sum lawnchairs in it and noumsayin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sure Lone Star ain't "Pimp'n Ken"? cause he gonna have that big blk bitch, on her tippy toes, topless on the street, pulling tricks. :0


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 04:58 PM~12624890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LOVE :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 6 2009, 04:15 PM~12624440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPJheSmQK6c&feature=related


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i didnt do much to the car today. just mounted the switch panel :biggrin: 










just waiting on a spot at the upholstery shop :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the top needed a little adjustment so the boot would fit into place so me and slim tightened that loose end up and now the boot sits nice..

before










after


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

lookin good jotolin.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks josefina


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 08:35 PM~12626371
> *thanks josefina
> *


 :0 .....mamon.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 09:35 PM~12626371
> *thanks josefina
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

god i want a 60 rag now lol


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2009, 08:40 PM~12626419
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: .....sup homie.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 6 2009, 09:48 PM~12626516
> *:uh: .....sup homie.....
> *


Just Chillin Cold Ass Hell Up Here...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i still don't like 60's.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 10:25 PM~12607697
> *thanks everyone. those pics dont have any interior in, its bare floor pans....interior is next
> got the mb 3.5 up front, with like the first turn cut off, im gonna chop them down a little bit more...in the rear is some mach 3 that were left over, since im running the accums the coil size doesnt really matter....with 72v to the back the accums dont slow it down much...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 6 2009, 08:21 PM~12626976
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 6 2009, 07:21 PM~12626234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Black boot


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 7 2009, 07:07 AM~12630850
> *Black boot
> *


 :no: chrome rack


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jan 7 2009, 08:07 AM~12630850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black Boot + Chrome Rack = Baller Status

He has money, he's rich (Like Skim)


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nah no chrome rack. and the boot is red to match the red interior kit.....skim got more money than me he got about 7 cars i have 1


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2009, 03:12 PM~12634204
> *nah no chrome rack. and the boot is red to match the red interior kit.....skim got more money than me he got about 7 cars i have 1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 05:04 PM~12603840
> *got it home today, just need to clean it up good. and get bolts for the battery hold down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it Looks good lone star :thumbsup: Damn I need to get on mine :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

this car is the shit!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG+Jan 8 2009, 09:31 PM~12648204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie. i still got that lone star emblem im saving it for the bumper kit...
heres a random pic, this weekend im gonna swap out the front springs so it sits a little lower in the front...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2009, 10:54 PM~12649353
> *thanks
> thanks homie. i still got that lone star emblem im saving it for the bumper kit...
> heres a random pic, this weekend im gonna swap out the front springs so it sits a little lower in the front...
> ...


nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2009, 03:12 PM~12634204
> *.....skim got more money than me he got about 7 cars i have 1
> *


No


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i chopped down the front springs so it lays out low and it still driveable all the way dumped :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i chopped down the front springs so it lays out low and it still driveable all the way dumped :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 08:44 PM~12648415
> *this car is the shit!
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 10 2009, 07:41 PM~12664935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know you proud and all that, but no need to double post it :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2009, 06:49 PM~12665002
> *i know you proud and all that, but no need to double post it :uh:
> *


hattin'


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

sup ken, you ever find a extra driver door trim?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 10 2009, 08:12 PM~12665652
> *sup ken, you ever find a extra driver door trim?
> *


im gonna clean out the garage and organize it tomorrow ill look for it tomorrow...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2009, 09:21 PM~12665737
> *im gonna clean out the garage and organize it tomorrow ill look for it tomorrow...
> *


sup ken dogg :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2009, 08:21 PM~12665737
> *im gonna clean out the garage and organize it tomorrow ill look for it tomorrow...
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i got the new spy pic of the lowered stance


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 11 2009, 12:23 AM~12667697
> *
> *


i cleaned up, and i remember having something of that shape, but turns out it was the stainless molding that goes on the rear quarter wing, not the door....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 11:50 AM~12669855
> *i got the new spy pic of the lowered stance
> 
> *


heres a better one :biggrin: 










today i got everything ready for the car to go to the upholstery shop tomorrow. gonna have red/white interior red carpet red dash and red top boot.. i cleaned up all the trim for the panels too









out with the old










rattle can special :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some pics of the floorboards, solid start..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

You drive it yet?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 04:08 PM~12671207
> *some pics of the floorboards, solid start..
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind i see you got no seats in it yet lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today i drove it around the block 1 time with no seats. i couldnt wait. people looking at me crazy. once i get the interior in, i still have some loose ends to tighten up before its ready to drive. fuel pump leaks and the rear end has a leak. and have to rework the exhaust cuz its shooting right up into the car. and then give everything a look over before i hit the road...oh and up the insurance value on it too :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 04:06 PM~12671197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't get any better than this. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 04:06 PM~12671197
> *rattle can special  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gain :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: its all about cheer with color guard holmes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


shit looks hard with the springs chopped :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 02:55 PM~12671123
> *i cleaned up, and i remember having something of that shape, but turns out it was the stainless molding that goes on the rear quarter wing, not the door....
> *


thats cool. let me know if ya come up on any aint really in a rush. by the way cars looking great man, I was considering very hard about buying it from LV but you scooped it and if just a short time got it lookin GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

That looks so fuckin hard...the plate should read that SOFNHRD.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 11 2009, 06:36 PM~12672717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good idea


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 04:06 PM~12671197
> *heres a better one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it's killing fools out there! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

I knew the car was in good hands but damn the 60 is fucking sick now!!!!! Ken the trim was all there keep looking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Jan 11 2009, 09:36 PM~12675191
> *I knew the car was in good hands but damn the 60 is fucking sick now!!!!!    Ken the trim was all there keep looking!!!  :biggrin:
> *


wanna buy it back :biggrin: jk i dont think i can part with it. just yet.....


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 11 2009, 08:24 PM~12673944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is clowning. I can't wait to see pic's when you finish it up. Looks good!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

:biggrin: 
that pic made my day


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

lookin kill ken :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 04:08 PM~12671207
> *some pics of the floorboards, solid start..
> 
> 
> ...


some solid ass floors!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

looks great man. Does it still lock up as high? how many turns you have now?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 12 2009, 09:25 PM~12686295
> *looks great man.  Does it still lock up as high?  how many turns you have now?
> *


still locks up the same it has about 3.5 to 4 turns...


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 12 2009, 02:48 AM~12677469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sexy :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 06:06 PM~12671197
> *heres a better one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks ghetto


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 13 2009, 02:12 PM~12692873
> *Shit looks ghetto
> *


dont open a can of worms with me cuz i will chop you down real quick cracker


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:0 Car looks beautiful homie  I really like the black :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 06:24 PM~12693383
> *dont open a can of worms with me cuz i will chop you down real quick cracker
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 02:01 AM~12710560
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 02:01 AM~12710560
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 04:01 AM~12710560
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks great, decided not to dye the white into red?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 15 2009, 08:15 AM~12711661
> *looks great, decided not to dye the white into red?
> *


yea went ahead and kept the kit how it came out the box.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

It looks good Kenn Dogg!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Clean Loan Star uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas, props to "tequilalow57" for doing the upholstery work. he did a great job i think, and we stayed at the shop til almost 2am to finish it, still need to tighten up a few things, arm rests, door locks, and the rear piston cover trim didnt have any tabs on it so im gonna have to work that out. i also want a 1 piece floor mat in the front. but overall im very satisfied with the work :biggrin: 


























































gonna try to put a cd player in it this weekend in the glove box.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

is it gonna be a KenWood?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2009, 10:01 AM~12712429
> *is it gonna be a KenWood?
> *


shit i dont care what brand as long as it plays mp3 data cds


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Sweet. Take your armrest off and get your interior door handle on straight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 15 2009, 11:19 AM~12713035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


after u fix your wrinkled back window


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> thanks fellas, props to "tequilalow57" for doing the upholstery work. he did a great job i think, and we stayed at the shop til almost 2am to finish it, still need to tighten up a few things, arm rests, door locks, and the rear piston cover trim didnt have any tabs on it so im gonna have to work that out. i also want a 1 piece floor mat in the front. but overall im very satisfied with the work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > thanks fellas, props to "tequilalow57" for doing the upholstery work. he did a great job i think, and we stayed at the shop til almost 2am to finish it, still need to tighten up a few things, arm rests, door locks, and the rear piston cover trim didnt have any tabs on it so im gonna have to work that out. i also want a 1 piece floor mat in the front. but overall im very satisfied with the work :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 12:32 PM~12713166
> *thanks, and thanks for that interior kit.  finally put it to use
> *


any time Ken and as far as a deck goes let me know what you need I have 2 homies that have their own shops I can grap you some fly shit if you want!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 15 2009, 11:34 AM~12713187
> *any time Ken and as far as a deck goes let me know what you need I have 2 homies that have their own shops I can grap you some fly shit if you want!
> *


i aint tryin to do big things on the stereo i never really been big into stereos, i just want something to listen to that plays mp3 ill probably just get something from best buy or something. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow ! Looks Clean Ass Hell.. :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 02:20 PM~12713047
> *after u fix your wrinkled back window
> *


i'm getting hitched


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice bro


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 15 2009, 02:34 PM~12714216
> *i'm getting hitched
> *


 hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 03:06 PM~12671197
> *heres a better one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 08:53 AM~12712368
> *thanks fellas, props to "tequilalow57" for doing the upholstery work.  he did a great job i think, and we stayed at the shop til almost 2am to finish it, still need to tighten up a few things, arm rests, door locks, and the rear piston cover trim didnt have any tabs on it so im gonna have to work that out.  i also want a 1 piece floor mat in the front. but overall im very satisfied with the work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



God damn it! Now I got to get PWR windows too. Looks GREAT!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MAN THIS LOOKS NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 15 2009, 08:44 PM~12718974
> *MAN THIS LOOKS NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *


 Ryan, how's the caddy coming?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 15 2009, 09:45 PM~12718986
> *Ryan, how's the caddy coming?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: NOT AT THE LEVEL OF THIS OR YOUR 60 YET, BUT CLOSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> > :0 nice bro :thumbsup: and power windows :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks everyone. i ordered a fuel pump and the pinion seal today so maybe this weekend i get to drive the car..

and the power vent windows are the best part. :biggrin:

i also need the brake pedal pad and e brake pad, and some interior courtesy lights i want the carpet to light up when i open the door at nite :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that interior is hardcore!

did dude stitch that up or install a kit?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its a cars1 kit. it came with seat covers, pre assembled door panels and rear panels. but u have to take the metal from the original panels and work it into the new panels and fit them up. it also came with all the material for the piston covers and armrests. those needed to be wrapped. the carpet, sill plates, kick panels arm rest ornaments and reflectors ash trays door handles and boot werent included in the kit....

you should get a kit for the 64. they can make custom kits just takes a little longer. these stock kits are ready to go.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 11:12 AM~12712519
> *shit i dont care what brand as long as it plays mp3 data cds
> *


that screwed and chopped


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2009, 11:08 PM~12720036
> *that screwed and chopped
> *


this new shit is wack. u want the real deal u gotta go back to the 90s..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2009, 12:07 AM~12720031
> *its a cars1 kit. it came with seat covers, pre assembled door panels and rear panels.  but u have to take the metal from the original panels and work it into the new panels and fit them up. it also came with all the material for the piston covers and armrests. those needed to be wrapped.  the carpet, sill plates, kick panels arm rest ornaments and reflectors ash trays door handles and boot werent included in the kit....
> 
> you should get a kit for the 64. they can make custom kits just takes a little longer. these stock kits are ready to go.
> *


yeah ive been considering it, i never knew the quality of them kits was so high :0


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 15 2009, 11:13 PM~12720106
> *yeah ive been considering it, i never knew the quality of them kits was so high  :0
> *


this is the first one ive had....supposedly they are the best...i know the seat covers are real thick. they wont tear anytime soon...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 10:20 PM~12720176
> *this is the first one ive had....supposedly they are the best...i know the seat covers are real thick.  they wont tear anytime soon...
> *


 CARS1 by far the best kit. Good move!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2009, 12:11 AM~12720079
> *this new shit is wack. u want the real deal u gotta go back to the 90s..
> *


link to mash for dreams


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Install them guards already.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Custom fitted and when it gon' be kitted?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i aint installing the gaurds until i get a kit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 01:04 AM~12720775
> *link to mash for dreams
> *


heres th song but i got the screw tape....


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Which power window kit did you end up getting?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Jan 16 2009, 10:14 AM~12722716
> *Which power window kit did you end up getting?
> *


not sure i can ask. i went thru bruce at last minute customs for everything. told him what i wanted, he got it and i paid., square business. they also installed the glass and pwr windows. the only small bug it had was in one of the harnesses on one of the swtiches, but a little teaking with a pick, and problem was fixed.


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 11:20 PM~12720176
> *this is the first one ive had....supposedly they are the best...i know the seat covers are real thick.  they wont tear anytime soon...
> *


Hell yea I know after I got my kit for my trey I knew I would never go with anything diffrent!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 05:06 PM~12671197
> *heres a better one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, this looks killer. Nice ride.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 09:53 AM~12712368
> *thanks fellas, props to "tequilalow57" for doing the upholstery work.  he did a great job i think, and we stayed at the shop til almost 2am to finish it, still need to tighten up a few things, arm rests, door locks, and the rear piston cover trim didnt have any tabs on it so im gonna have to work that out.  i also want a 1 piece floor mat in the front. but overall im very satisfied with the work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD KENNY !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 15 2009, 10:24 PM~12720226
> *CARS1 by far the best kit.  Good move!
> *


Yup. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Real Nice


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

That interior looks great but somethings missing. Just an idea...I would two-tone the steering wheel (white/red) and maybe paint the gauge clusters white and get some red & white tear drop knobs. maybe the dash needs to be re-painted red and cleared for the wet look? Just some thoughts bro. Car looks great.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

61 pages


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 05:17 PM~12734881
> *That interior looks great but somethings missing. Just an idea...I would two-tone the steering wheel (white/red) and maybe paint the gauge clusters white and get some red & white tear drop knobs. maybe the dash needs to be re-painted red and cleared for the wet look? Just some thoughts bro. Car looks great.
> 
> 
> ...


yea the dash does look kinda ruff in that pic, but thats cuz it was real dusty i hadnt wiped it down since i got the car.....its glossy. i put a little something to listen in the car today. and slim fixed the fuel pump on it and the 60 came to life tonite for the first time, we rode out to put some premium unleaded still need to rework the exhaust and fine tune under the hood but we were ridin' :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2009, 08:17 PM~12736334
> *yea the dash does look kinda ruff in that pic, but thats cuz it was real dusty i hadnt wiped it down since i got the car.....its glossy. i put a little something to listen in the car today.  and slim fixed the fuel pump on it and the 60 came to life tonite for the first time, we rode out to put some premium unleaded still need to rework the exhaust and fine tune under the hood but we were ridin'  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2009, 09:17 PM~12736334
> *yea the dash does look kinda ruff in that pic, but thats cuz it was real dusty i hadnt wiped it down since i got the car.....its glossy. i put a little something to listen in the car today.  and slim fixed the fuel pump on it and the 60 came to life tonite for the first time, we rode out to put some premium unleaded still need to rework the exhaust and fine tune under the hood but we were ridin'  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so you finally went for a spin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Look, he can't even take a straight picture, he was so nervous driving it for the first time. What a lil' bitch. :uh: Looks great. Congrats fuck face.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2009, 09:17 PM~12736334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

U need some of these for your dash :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 07:51 AM~12738978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch u stupid :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 12:25 PM~12739306
> *bitch u stupid  :uh:
> *


I like what you're doing don't change a thang, green pipe, ass on that tight white gotta a playa feelin' right.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 10:27 AM~12739320
> *I like what you're doing don't change a thang, green pipe, ass on that tight white gotta a playa feelin' right.
> *


while listenin to some en Vogue


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

You obviously don't return HOME phone calls, I know of several people calling you leaving messages un-returned.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 10:29 AM~12739327
> *You obviously don't return HOME phone calls, I know of several people calling you leaving messages un-returned.
> *


get off the nicca dick :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 12:36 PM~12739369
> *get off the nicca dick :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Just for Ken


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck the house phone. only time i use that line is to fax my resume :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 09:18 AM~12739276
> *U need some of these for your dash :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


donate them...sponsorship is good for the community.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 01:15 PM~12739637
> *fuck the house phone. only time i use that line is to fax my resume  :biggrin:
> *


You know, the Bumper Mauler. Hi, it's Andy!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 01:19 PM~12739675
> *donate them...sponsorship is good for the community.
> *


but bad for La Raza.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 02:55 PM~12741435
> *but bad for La Raza.
> *


bitch your white and im half. :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

That shits sick :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

nice 60rag my cousin Sleep(vouges17) has 1 of those your shit is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Why is this topic the most underated? 

MEDIOCRE FOR LIFE!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

beautiful! dont change a thang!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2009, 09:09 PM~12754685
> *beautiful! dont change a thang!
> *


X2


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

came out great lonestar


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

1 of my dream cars kenwood. amazing turn out bro, this car is one of my favorites to look on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jan 20 2009, 09:44 AM~12758007
> *1 of my dream cars kenwood.  amazing turn out bro,  this car is one of my favorites to look on here.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks everyone. im still waiting on the zeniths to get here and put a kit on the car and probably call it a day for a while.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2009, 08:37 AM~12769077
> *thanks everyone. im still waiting on the zeniths to get here and put a kit on the car and probably call it a day for a while.
> *


Save the money and don't buy the Z's, get custom fitted and kitted. :thumbsup: You already rolling on the best!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 21 2009, 06:37 AM~12769077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


either way still will look good, black spoke z's will be killing them off softly :machinegun: so would d's


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 21 2009, 12:12 PM~12769962
> *either way still will look good, black spoke z's will be killing them off softly :machinegun: so would d's
> *


All that money spent just for some black spokes is redundant in my opinion, but when you rich like this fool, I guess money ain't a thang when you part of that West Side Narcotics Gang.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 11:49 AM~12770269
> *All that money spent just for some black spokes is redundant in my opinion, but when you rich like this fool, I guess money ain't a thang when you part of that West Side Narcotics Gang.
> *


:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 10:49 AM~12770269
> *All that money spent just for some black spokes is redundant in my opinion, but when you rich like this fool, I guess money ain't a thang when you part of that West Side Narcotics Gang.
> *


damn!







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the zeniths have already been ordered fuck stick. just worry about growing the balls to cut that 61 and let me manage this project.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2009, 12:21 PM~12771023
> *the zeniths have already been ordered fuck stick.  just worry about growing the balls to cut that 61 and let me manage this project.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2009, 02:21 PM~12771023
> *the zeniths have already been ordered fuck stick.  just worry about growing the balls to cut that 61 and let me manage this project.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 04:05 PM~12772530
> *:angry:
> *



you still haven't cut that ace Seth? :wow:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

:rofl: Zs great choice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 21 2009, 08:24 PM~12774570
> *:rofl:    Zs great choice
> *


downgrade :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 06:46 PM~12775461
> *downgrade :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> *


who said i sold the daytons???


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 05:46 PM~12775461
> *downgrade :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: upgrade :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 10:49 AM~12770269
> *All that money spent just for some black spokes is redundant in my opinion, but when you rich like this fool, I guess money ain't a thang when you part of that West Side Narcotics Gang.
> *


:0 Oh no he di int


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the car had a bad miss, turns out the #7 plug was fouled bad. so its getting new plugs, new trans pan gasket, pinion seal, timing, dwell and carb adjustment now. want to get the exhaust done saturday and its ready for the road this weekend, but my luck its probably gonna rain :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2009, 09:04 AM~12780541
> *the car had a bad miss, turns out the #7 plug was fouled bad.  so its getting new plugs, new trans pan gasket, pinion seal, timing, dwell and carb adjustment now.  want to get the exhaust done saturday and its ready for the road this weekend, but my luck its probably gonna rain  :uh:
> *


Slap an HEI in it and be done.........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2009, 11:04 AM~12780541
> *the car had a bad miss, turns out the #7 plug was fouled bad.  so its getting new plugs, new trans pan gasket, pinion seal, timing, dwell and carb adjustment now.  want to get the exhaust done saturday and its ready for the road this weekend, but my luck its probably gonna rain  :uh:
> *


Lifestyle of a 348. Sell that boat anchor on eBay and get yo'self a 5.7 350cid.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 08:14 AM~12780595
> *Lifestyle of a 348.  Sell that boat anchor on eBay and get yo'self a 5.7 350cid.
> *


u get a setup yet? didnt think so :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2009, 11:37 AM~12780710
> *u get a setup yet? didnt think so  :uh:
> *


What for my Audi?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 09:47 AM~12780776
> *What for my Audi?
> *


Audi's are BAD ASS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2009, 09:04 AM~12780541
> *the car had a bad miss, turns out the #7 plug was fouled bad.  so its getting new plugs, new trans pan gasket, pinion seal, timing, dwell and carb adjustment now.  want to get the exhaust done saturday and its ready for the road this weekend, but my luck its probably gonna rain  :uh:
> *


lets jank that engine out and build it up :biggrin: ...plus you could always clean up the wheel wells and fire wall :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 22 2009, 05:23 PM~12783512
> *lets jank that engine out and build it up :biggrin: ...plus you could always clean up the wheel wells and fire wall :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2009, 11:37 AM~12780710
> *u get a setup yet? didnt think so  :uh:
> *


Sell me the 60, and let me handle it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 22 2009, 02:23 PM~12783512
> *lets jank that engine out and build it up :biggrin: ...plus you could always clean up the wheel wells and fire wall :biggrin:
> *


soon...


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

sick ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Fuc all that waiting and building...get out there and ride!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2009, 04:36 AM~12790080
> *Fuc all that waiting and building...get out there and ride!!!!!!!!
> *


And yours is sitting next someone's house right now!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!! :uh: :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 23 2009, 05:11 AM~12790346
> *And yours is sitting next someone's house right now!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!  :uh:  :angry:
> *


Not for long!!!!!!!! I need an engine and trans


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Jan 19 2009, 10:09 PM~12754685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know damn well he gonna wanna put some seat time in,before he put it back under the knife again.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

theres gotta be an easier way to bang out the u joints....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 06:59 PM~12804297
> *theres gotta be an easier way to bang out the u joints....
> *


with a torch...just heat them up a bit and they will pop right off :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k17/lonestar64/100_2220.jpg[/img]


that would be to tempting for me to swing


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2009, 08:14 AM~12780595
> *Lifestyle of a 348.  Sell that boat anchor on eBay and get yo'self a 5.7 350cid.
> *


oh hell no!! 348's and 409's for life!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 25 2009, 08:51 PM~12813947
> *oh hell no!! 348's and 409's for life!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> > http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k17/lonestar64/100_2220.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> that would be to tempting for me to swing


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:59 PM~12804297
> *theres gotta be an easier way to bang out the u joints....
> *


***


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Your neighbors be jockin' that bitch.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2009, 06:50 PM~12831726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2009, 04:50 PM~12831726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  needs a cont kit you can buy mine :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2009, 04:50 PM~12831726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pic with the trunk closed :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Jan 28 2009, 03:32 PM~12837709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x60 WTF


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 28 2009, 08:45 AM~12835412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u aint talkin about it..................


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2009, 04:50 PM~12831726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Southside H- town trunk on crack :0


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 04:27 PM~12839432
> *hes a cool cat. sits in the garage all day and drinks hen
> u aint talkin about it..................
> *


been at work if you want it pm me we can prob work out something :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 28 2009, 06:27 PM~12839432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of that Kit. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got little shit done on the car, new pedal pads, knuckle gaurds and dome light switches and harness. i got the vent window fix had a glass company cut one out of a cardboard template i made and it popped right in. im gonna order some floor mats next. tomoro its going to muffler shop cuz the exhaust drags when its laid out in the back..










:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 08:07 PM~12863296
> *got little shit done on the car, new pedal pads, knuckle gaurds and dome light switches and harness.  i got the vent window fix had a glass company cut one out of a cardboard template i made and it popped right in.  im gonna order some floor mats next. tomoro its going to muffler shop cuz the exhaust drags when its laid out in the back..
> 
> 
> ...



did you save thoes bad ass curb feeler pipes you had? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 30 2009, 09:10 PM~12863324
> *did you save thoes bad ass curb feeler pipes you had?  :biggrin:
> *


they are still in the bed of my truck knockin around everytime i go around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yo shit is on the way mayne.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 10:11 PM~12863330
> *they are still in the bed of my truck knockin around everytime i go around the corner  :biggrin:
> *


major beat hittin coh-nas with hella knock. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tony whats your paypal i go ahead and pay you, 125 cool? your pm box is full


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pm box on full opposite of my pockets :uh: pm sent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 30 2009, 09:17 PM~12863385
> *pm box on full opposite of my pockets :uh: pm sent
> *


shit dont talk to me about being broke. since i got this car every extra dollar has went into it, once i get the kit on it im taking a break for the rest of the year.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2009, 12:07 AM~12863296
> *got little shit done on the car, new pedal pads, knuckle gaurds and dome light switches and harness.  i got the vent window fix had a glass company cut one out of a cardboard template i made and it popped right in.  im gonna order some floor mats next. tomoro its going to muffler shop cuz the exhaust drags when its laid out in the back..
> 
> 
> ...











Often imitated, never duplicated.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=SIXONEFORLIFE,Jan 28 2009, 04:00 PM~12839129]
A FINE EXAMPLE OF A CUTTER CONVERSION. TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN REFER TO THESE PICS AND BECOME ONE OF THE MASTERS OF CONVERSION.

GLAD BAG ALL STRETCHED OUT N' SHIT!
























YOU AIN'T SEEN NOTHING

































HAD A FAN TO COOL THE AMPS I GUESS? :rofl:

































[/quote]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:|


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:420:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 30 2009, 09:07 PM~12863296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

seth yours is missing 1 thing, the switch panel, pussy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2009, 12:50 AM~12863670
> *seth yours is missing 1 thing, the switch panel, pussy
> *











 need the ranfla first.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 10:50 PM~12863670
> *seth yours is missing 1 thing, the switch panel, pussy
> *


"Now everbody know, I went from 'po'.... to a ***** dat got dough"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2009, 12:54 AM~12863709
> *"Now everbody know, I went from 'po'.... to a ***** dat got dough"
> *


Holdin' like eight bucks wit curls inna puma sweat suit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 10:56 PM~12863720
> *Holdin' like eight bucks wit curls
> *


"Her moms bitchin cuz her county check wasnt right"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Good shit Ken Dogg


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Car got better, lawn got worse :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 11:12 PM~12863868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Now aint no need fo yo mama to trip, cuz you a hustlin ass youngsta clockin a grip"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 30 2009, 10:10 PM~12863844
> *Car got better, lawn got worse :0
> *


my yard is all fucked up, u see those bushes in front of the house after the hurricane i hooked up a chain to my truck and yanked them all out and drug them across the yard and it tore up all the grass, but it got the bushes out :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 11:13 PM~12863878
> *my yard is all fucked up, u see those bushes in front of the house after the hurricane i hooked up a chain to my truck and yanked them all out and drug them across the yard and it tore up all the grass, but it got the bushes out  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen nicca u know the system


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 30 2009, 11:03 PM~12863771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a nice come up, 58 next?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 30 2009, 10:14 PM~12863887
> *pics or it didnt happen nicca u know the system
> *


ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 30 2009, 10:21 PM~12863946
> *:0 thats a nice come up, 58 next?
> *


hell no. 58 is in a whole nother league that i cant compete in


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 30 2009, 11:03 PM~12863771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 came a long way


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice ass Pine thrown out like some fine ass wine.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 30 2009, 10:25 PM~12863993
> *came a long way
> *


whast the status on yours?? paint ready?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Your ready for Summer!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 11:27 PM~12864022
> *whast the status on yours?? paint ready?
> *


naw not yet just picked up door panels and side panels, need to find out about under dash ac and heat because going to start firewall rest of body is coming along sweet :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 30 2009, 10:30 PM~12864056
> *naw not yet just picked up door panels and side panels, need to find out about under dash ac and heat because going to start firewall rest of body is coming along sweet :biggrin:
> *


thats 1 thing i dont have yet is heat. theres not even any cables or anything.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 11:31 PM~12864063
> *thats 1 thing i dont have yet is heat.  theres not even any cables or anything.
> *


 I really dont care about the heat or ac but I have to do some thing, im going to take some pics of panels in a min


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 11:25 PM~12863994
> *Nice ass Pine thrown out like some fine ass wine.
> *


Quit the chit chat before you find ya self flat on ya bizack... foo!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2009, 01:12 AM~12863868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with this pic? Oh yea! No six way, he's not keeping it real in the 6-0. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

you need a knob for that seat? it looks like you need an armature for that raggedy mafucca.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 31 2009, 01:49 AM~12864217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 30 2009, 11:47 PM~12864207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 11:27 PM~12864022
> *whast the status on yours?? paint ready?
> *


here some pics of interior


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 10:45 PM~12864190
> *Whats wrong with this pic? Oh yea! No six way, he's not keeping it real in the 6-0.  :uh:
> *


dont worry i left the power lead under the seat for when that time comes.



vogues your 60 is coming along nice i see you have that 60 convertible only rear panel trim. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2009, 12:16 AM~12864444
> *dont worry i left the power lead under the seat for when that time comes.
> vogues your 60 is coming along nice i see you have that 60 convertible only rear panel trim.  :biggrin:
> *


you know it that 60 trim shit :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2009, 02:16 AM~12864444
> *dont worry i left the power lead under the seat for when that time comes.
> vogues your 60 is coming along nice i see you have that 60 convertible only rear panel trim.   :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:

KEN WOOD IS.....









I see a power lead....


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

does this ***** sleep :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 30 2009, 09:49 PM~12864217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yesterday i got the exhaust redone, went with dual glasspacks dump right in front of the rear end. it sounds good, so now the car is officially driving down the road. also had a good idea from a friend with the switch panel, picked up an ashtry at swap meet and used the trim to cover the panel, i think it looks cool. 


























next step is the conti kit before summer.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 01:25 PM~12873680
> *yesterday i got the exhaust redone,  went with dual glasspacks dump right in front of the rear end.  it sounds good, so now the car is officially driving down the road.  also had a good idea from a friend with the switch panel, picked up an ashtry at swap meet and used the trim to cover the panel, i think it looks cool.
> 
> 
> ...


All ya need now is the 59-60 dash knobs for the switches, plus that third switch with a 60 knob on it will clear the top switch.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Looks really good Kenny! Whipped it into shape quick too.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Matches nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2009, 10:45 AM~12873781
> *All ya need now is the 59-60 dash knobs for the switches, plus that third switch with a 60 knob on it will clear the top switch.
> *


it clears.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 1 2009, 12:32 PM~12874424
> *Looks really good Kenny!  Whipped it into shape quick too.
> *


u gona be in tulsa?


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Damn Ken shit looks good!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 30 2009, 10:45 PM~12864190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one for $250 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=SIXONEFORLIFE,Feb 1 2009, 12:14 PM~12873945]









:nicoderm:
[/quote]


that fool photoshopped out his work logos on the work car lol.

That pic is tight as hell though. Good job kenny


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 11:02 PM~12877030
> *it clears.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> quote=SIXONEFORLIFE,Feb 1 2009, 12:14 PM~12873945]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that fool photoshopped out his work logos on the work car lol.

That pic is tight as hell though. Good job kenny
[/quote]
hahahahahahaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 11:25 AM~12873680
> *yesterday i got the exhaust redone,  went with dual glasspacks dump right in front of the rear end.  it sounds good, so now the car is officially driving down the road.  also had a good idea from a friend with the switch panel, picked up an ashtry at swap meet and used the trim to cover the panel, i think it looks cool.
> 
> 
> ...


matches real good :yes:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 09:04 PM~12877040
> *u gona be in tulsa?
> *


Yeah I'll be there, carless as usual.  :uh:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any more pics of vids?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> quote=SIXONEFORLIFE,Feb 1 2009, 12:14 PM~12873945]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that fool photoshopped out his work logos on the work car lol.

That pic is tight as hell though. Good job kenny
[/quote]
HE AIN'T FOOLING ANYONE!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> that fool photoshopped out his work logos on the work car lol.
> 
> That pic is tight as hell though. Good job kenny


HE AIN'T FOOLING ANYONE!!!








[/quote]
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

when you gonna get that fifth


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2009, 10:48 PM~12910608
> *when you gonna get that fifth
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 12:48 AM~12910608
> *when you gonna get that fifth
> 
> 
> ...


Needs a Swanga. :|


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2009, 07:04 PM~12906556
> *no
> *


 :loco: Another moment in Wood's World.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2009, 11:48 PM~12910608
> *when you gonna get that fifth
> 
> 
> ...


Chrome Dreams :scrutinize:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

_*BENTLEY STOPPIN BY TO SHIT ON YOUR TOPIC.....*_


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

VERY NICE 60 :thumbsup: 

WHERES THE CONTINENTAL KIT? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Feb 7 2009, 10:53 PM~12938943
> *VERY NICE 60 :thumbsup:
> 
> WHERES THE CONTINENTAL KIT? :dunno:
> *


plans for the conti kit got cut short. im gonna build another car.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2009, 08:30 AM~12940613
> *plans for the conti kit got cut short. im gonna build another car.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 8 2009, 05:37 PM~12943678
> *:0
> *


well when someone calls me out i have to step up to the plate, thats all im gonna say about that subject.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2009, 07:26 PM~12944210
> *well when someone calls me out i have to step up to the plate, thats all im gonna say about that subject.
> *


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2009, 06:26 PM~12944210
> *well when someone calls me out i have to step up to the plate, thats all im gonna say about that subject.
> *


oll fuck you gotta tell us!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 8 2009, 07:33 PM~12944915
> *oll fuck you gotta tell us!
> *


*X2*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2009, 09:26 PM~12944210
> *well when someone calls me out i have to step up to the plate, thats all im gonna say about that subject.
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 09:25 AM~12873680
> *yesterday i got the exhaust redone,  went with dual glasspacks dump right in front of the rear end.  it sounds good, so now the car is officially driving down the road.  also had a good idea from a friend with the switch panel, picked up an ashtry at swap meet and used the trim to cover the panel, i think it looks cool.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks baddass :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2009, 06:26 PM~12944210
> *well when someone calls me out i have to step up to the plate, thats all im gonna say about that subject.
> *


 hno:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2009, 07:26 PM~12944210
> *well when someone calls me out i have to step up to the plate, thats all im gonna say about that subject.
> *


new topic? :dunno:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2009, 06:26 PM~12944210
> *well when someone calls me out i have to step up to the plate, thats all im gonna say about that subject.
> *


name names (((puto))))!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 9 2009, 06:55 PM~12953644
> *name names (((puto))))!!!!
> *


dis ****** ill


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 9 2009, 07:55 PM~12953644
> *name names (((puto))))!!!!
> *


x1960!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Car looks baddass Kenny, Love the all black color combo . Way to repp the I :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 09:04 PM~12877040
> *u gona be in tulsa?
> *


What the date?????????


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 12 2009, 11:56 AM~12983809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be announced on layitlow as usual. its not on fathers day weekend this year...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13064292
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2009, 11:54 PM~12931434
> *BENTLEY STOPPIN BY TO SHIT ON YOUR TOPIC.....
> 
> 
> ...


Dogs is looking at you like "get a picture of this"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finally got around to putting my fender ornaments on, nothing special










and i got the 1st part of the zeniths i ordered. the wheels should be here monday.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 05:12 PM~13070956
> *finally got around to putting my fender ornaments on, nothing special
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the Z's. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 07:12 PM~13070956
> *finally got around to putting my fender ornaments on, nothing special
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna retire that dayton banner :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2009, 10:30 AM~12940613
> *plans for the conti kit got cut short. im gonna build another car.
> *


hopper :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 02:12 AM~13070956
> *finally got around to putting my fender ornaments on, nothing special
> 
> 
> ...


Cross laced or straight Zeniths?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 21 2009, 10:31 PM~13072740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


straight 72. black and chrome combo. no black dish.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 11:09 AM~13075364
> *no daytons are gonna go on the new project. i cant post too many pics cuz i got them haters watchin my every move,
> straight 72. black and chrome combo. no black dish.
> *


 hno: they watching


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 22 2009, 10:12 AM~13075388
> *hno: they watching
> *


gonna hit them from both sides


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2009, 01:31 AM~13072740
> *you gonna retire that dayton banner :0
> *


Sold out.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 22 2009, 01:03 PM~13076700
> *Sold out.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2009, 08:30 AM~12940613
> *plans for the conti kit got cut short. im gonna build another car.
> *


FUCK ALL DAT............CONTI KIT COMES FIRST.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 04:55 PM~13078278
> *FUCK ALL DAT............CONTI KIT COMES FIRST.........
> *


no


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 07:12 PM~13070956
> *finally got around to putting my fender ornaments on, nothing special
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what color combo?? or all chrome?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin: nevermind i just read the whole thing :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bolted up the zeniths today. i like them


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 11:09 AM~13075364
> *no daytons are gonna go on the new project. i cant post too many pics cuz i got them haters watchin my every move,
> straight 72. black and chrome combo. no black dish.
> *


"They be peepin" on the santana banana"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 23 2009, 05:58 PM~13089814
> *"They be peepin" on the santana banana"
> *


10 across the back, 4 across the bottom


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Zeniths


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 23 2009, 09:23 AM~13084662
> *:biggrin: nevermind i just read the whole thing :biggrin:
> *


sup homie, u got that m/c lookin real good


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweeeet..!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 23 2009, 07:04 PM~13090500
> *Sweeeet..!
> *


last minute hooked up alot of stuff on this car, i see them hookin u up too.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 06:59 PM~13089830
> *10 across the back, 4 across the bottom
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 23 2009, 09:02 PM~13089862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


D's


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 06:57 PM~13089798
> *bolted up the zeniths today. i like them
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :nicoderm: what kind of warranty you get with zeniths?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 23 2009, 08:56 PM~13092066
> *looks good :nicoderm:  what kind of warranty you get with zeniths?
> *


i didnt even ask....i think 3 yr?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 05:57 PM~13089798
> *bolted up the zeniths today. i like them
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it just keeps gettin better and better!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Not feelin' them.......

I REALLY think it needs that all chrome 72 spoke look.

Car is still hard as fuck though.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 09:23 PM~13090726
> *last minute hooked up alot of stuff on this car, i see them hookin u up too.
> *


Yeah They Hooked It Up With Lots Of My Stuff.. They Helped Me Out Many Times... You Going To There Picnic This Year?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 23 2009, 10:42 PM~13092700
> *Damn it just keeps gettin better and better!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I second that!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 24 2009, 09:58 AM~13095363
> *Not feelin' them.......
> 
> I REALLY think it needs that all chrome 72 spoke look.
> ...


x60 Too much, plus the KO's are a little loud.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2009, 10:46 AM~13095579
> *x60 Too much, plus the KO's are a little loud.
> *


says the man with the flamed up car! "Pootie gon be mad!"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 24 2009, 12:14 PM~13096180
> *says the man with the flamed up car! "Pootie gon be mad!"
> *


lol. I'm just bias to all chrome, I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 24 2009, 06:58 AM~13095363
> *Not feelin' them.......
> 
> I REALLY think it needs that all chrome 72 spoke look.
> ...


the all chromes got boring to me. i think on the next project im gonna go with some center golds.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 24 2009, 07:10 AM~13095421
> *Yeah They Hooked It Up With Lots Of My Stuff.. They Helped Me Out Many Times... You Going To There Picnic This Year?
> *


fa sho


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 03:57 PM~13099253
> *fa sho
> *


anything ever come back in the mail.......?
i found a `60 6 way power seat


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 06:57 PM~13089798
> *bolted up the zeniths today. i like them
> 
> 
> ...


set it off. that shit is HOT???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 8 2009, 12:03 AM~13214356
> *anything ever come back in the mail.......?
> i found a `60  6 way power seat
> *


na nothnig, i lost hope.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 8 2009, 03:03 AM~13214356
> *anything ever come back in the mail.......?
> i found a `60  6 way power seat
> *


A must. :cheesy: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 8 2009, 12:03 AM~13214356
> *anything ever come back in the mail.......?
> i found a `60  6 way power seat
> *


id love to get it, but no more money for the 60 i got a new project. big project.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 10:39 AM~13216060
> *id love to get it, but no more money for the 60 i got a new project. big project.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 10:39 AM~13216060
> *id love to get it, but no more money for the 60 i got a new project. big project.
> *


not much bigger than a 60 drop 
but i am excited to c


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 8 2009, 02:13 PM~13217274
> *not much bigger than a 60 drop
> but i am excited to c
> *


no its not a bigger car, just needs alot of work :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 02:25 PM~13217361
> *no its not a bigger car, just needs alot of work  :biggrin:
> *


i know i ment in cool ness measurements lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres the only pic im gonna post of the new project. full frame on the bumper coming soon


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I see you kept it


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 06:20 PM~13218924
> *heres the only pic im gonna post of the new project.  full frame on the bumper coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 09:20 PM~13218924
> *heres the only pic im gonna post of the new project.  full frame on the bumper coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


Bumper Mauler Jr. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt any updates??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2009, 06:11 AM~13222653
> *Bumper Mauler Jr.  :biggrin:
> *


from mo city texas


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 14 2009, 02:39 PM~13280799
> *from mo city texas
> *


from a small town called fresh off a cops ass


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 06:20 PM~13218924
> *heres the only pic im gonna post of the new project.  full frame on the bumper coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a couple pics from this past weekend with the homie slim's car



> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 02:32 PM~13364205
> *Just a lil sumtin sumtin!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 05:23 PM~13366113
> *a couple pics from this past weekend with the homie slim's car
> *



Fucker looks badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Damn it makes me want to do mine in black :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

What did u do with that finger boy?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks BAD ASS with the top up


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 24 2009, 01:01 PM~13373376
> *Looks BAD ASS with the top up
> *


Call me the outcast, but Ragtops always look their best when the top is up.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2009, 01:34 PM~13374836
> *Call me the outcast, but Ragtops always look their best when the top is up.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 24 2009, 11:01 AM~13373376
> *Looks BAD ASS with the top up
> *


i remember when everybody hated on that top :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 24 2009, 02:52 PM~13376101
> *i remember when everybody hated on that top :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

looking good!!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

right click save...... :biggrin: congrats bro, car is amazing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks everyone for the props.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 24 2009, 05:52 PM~13376101
> *i remember when everybody hated on that top :biggrin:
> *


it's still a bag top. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

damn :0 :0 :cheesy: like i said before this topics just keeps getting better!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Filthy pics


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 24 2009, 03:37 PM~13376544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR CAME OUT REALLY CLEAN!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looks damn good


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that bitch lays rite


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2009, 11:46 AM~13454559
> *that bitch lays rite
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Hard


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I just want to thank Kenny and Mick for make the long trip from TX to KY to hang out for the weekend. The car is beautiful. It takes a lot of dedication to bring your car 16 hours to Kentucky for a picnic.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 24 2009, 05:44 PM~13985607
> *I just want to thank Kenny and Mick for make the long trip from TX to KY to hang out for the weekend. The car is beautiful. It takes a lot of dedication to bring your car 16 hours to Kentucky for a picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks GREAT! luv the six O's


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 24 2009, 10:20 PM~13987814
> *Looks GREAT!  luv the six O's
> *


yes you do!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 24 2009, 06:44 PM~13985607
> *I just want to thank Kenny and Mick for make the long trip from TX to KY to hang out for the weekend. The car is beautiful. It takes a lot of dedication to bring your car 16 hours to Kentucky for a picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got a frame for that 60 if u decide to go all the way...and a 61-4 frame thats still up for grabs


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Clean ride bro, glad to see you made it here.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MANNNNNNNNNN HOLD UPPP :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

The pics on here do the car no justice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 24 2009, 08:44 PM~13985607
> *I just want to thank Kenny and Mick for make the long trip from TX to KY to hang out for the weekend. The car is beautiful. It takes a lot of dedication to bring your car 16 hours to Kentucky for a picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to make the trip out So. Fla next. :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 25 2009, 10:25 AM~13989251
> *He needs to make the trip out So. Fla next.   :uh:
> *


You need to bring your ass up here and bring Betty, or Pootie Gon Be Mad.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 25 2009, 10:25 AM~13989251
> *He needs to make the trip out So. Fla next.  :uh:
> *


meet in KY 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+May 25 2009, 11:10 AM~13989436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

the car was definately on point. it was good talkin to you and mick bringin back memories of the 64


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> looks damn good
> 
> 
> > lookin good kenny


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

MAYN! 60 lookin' good!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Nice seeing ya again, NICKELBACK RULES!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

it was good meeting you and mick....hopefully you all made it home safely....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I didn't have a chance to meet you but love3d your car. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+May 25 2009, 07:23 AM~13989246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, appreciate it


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 24 2009, 07:44 PM~13985607
> *I just want to thank Kenny and Mick for make the long trip from TX to KY to hang out for the weekend. The car is beautiful. It takes a lot of dedication to bring your car 16 hours to Kentucky for a picnic.
> 
> 
> ...



Ken has a lot of dedication :wave: :420:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 27 2009, 12:13 PM~14012998
> *Ken has a lot of dedication :wave:  :420:
> *


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> > looks damn good
> >
> >
> > > lookin good kenny
> > ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man i thought my car laid in back! what are you running in the rear to let it lay so low? :dunno: 

i love your color combo and i was going to do that with my hardtop but theres already 3 local 59 hardtops like that over here...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2009, 04:17 PM~15265494
> *man i thought my car laid in back! what are you running in the rear to let it lay so low? :dunno:
> 
> i love your color combo and i was going to do that with my hardtop but theres already 3 local 59 hardtops like that over here...
> *


no shocks, wishbone, narrow rear end.....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2009, 05:41 PM~15266098
> *no shocks, wishbone, narrow rear end.....
> *


do you have coil over? i was told the car couldnt lay out with a wishbone??

ive got coil under with a narrow rear end, no shocks and it lays low but yours is lower.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 30 2008, 08:14 PM~11481110
> *:0 I like jack o lanterns  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

where the trunk emblem I got for you? details man, the details!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Oct 4 2009, 07:06 PM~15266774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still got it, its stashed away until i get a conti kit, which is gonna be a while.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2009, 08:39 AM~15269843
> *theres a bunch of different types of wishbones. this one mounts on the rear of the axle housing and it curves around the top of the axle so it will lay low.
> still got it, its stashed away until i get a conti kit, which is gonna be a while.
> *











Smashin' on through yo' topic!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 30 2009, 07:48 AM~15820044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

I like


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 1 2009, 11:53 AM~13453503
> *
> 
> looks damn good
> *


AWWW THA "LAY-N-PLAY" pic my fav


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car is on hold until 2011. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: thats amazing


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 09:07 PM~15892013
> *car is on hold until 2011.  :biggrin:
> *


2011 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 8 2009, 09:09 AM~15910452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> I think i love her!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got her number if u want it, but trust me u dont want it ..


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2009, 05:03 PM~15928679
> *i got her number if u want it, but trust me u dont want it ..
> *


shit if i ever come to TX i want it :biggrin: unless there something ajax wont take off lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 9 2009, 11:29 PM~15933782
> *shit if i ever come to TX i want it  :biggrin:  unless there something ajax wont take off lol
> *


she has a tv show but i think it might only be local. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Dec 8 2009, 10:35 PM~15919674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2009, 07:03 PM~15928679
> *i got her number if u want it, but trust me u dont want it ..
> *


????


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 26 2009, 04:20 AM~13998381
> *Nice seeing ya again, NICKELBACK RULES!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



ha ha


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 7 2008, 10:36 PM~11290185
> *my old 60
> 
> 
> ...


this was urs,,MR IMPALA :thumbsup: NICE 60 RAG..


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2008, 12:35 PM~11838199
> *your primos did a good yob
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE 60 RAG HOMIE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks. this car is on hold indefinately. im going back to school and money is going to be tight, but when i finish school ill come back with a full frame.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard+Dec 8 2009, 06:09 AM~15910452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan.  What kind of school??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 6 2010, 08:05 PM~16208072
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Sounds like a good plan.    What kind of school??
> *


im gonna take a shot at MRI.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2010, 07:36 PM~16208536
> *im gonna take a shot at MRI.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2010, 07:29 PM~16207510
> *thanks. this car is on hold indefinately. im going back to school and money is going to be tight, but when i finish school ill come back with a full frame.
> *


Lemme rent out da 60 till u finish school.........rentalowrider.com. :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 01:50 AM~16211911
> *Lemme rent out da 60 till u finish school.........rentalowrider.com. :|
> *


let me keep it at your house and you can drive it 1 hr a week....im running out of room over here


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2010, 06:01 AM~16212318
> *let me keep it at your house and you can drive it 1 hr a week....im running out of room over here
> *


OK. MY JOB IS LIKE 2 MINUTES AWAY FROM MY HOUSE SO ILL GET ENOUGH OUT OF THEM 2 HOURS. :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 04:51 PM~16217310
> *OK. MY JOB IS LIKE 2 MINUTES AWAY FROM MY HOUSE SO ILL GET ENOUGH OUT OF THEM 2 HOURS.  :happysad:
> *


u pay for the insurnace on it and u got a deal.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 8 2009, 08:09 AM~15910452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 8 2009, 06:09 AM~15910452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum  they both lookin good


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 16 2010, 11:27 PM~16636761
> *dayum    they both lookin good
> *


X2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas. topic is depressing for me cuz funds are low


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2010, 06:42 PM~16644074
> *thanks fellas. topic is depressing for me cuz funds are low
> *


shouldnt be cause shits already tight!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 17 2010, 07:25 PM~16644557
> *shouldnt be cause shits already tight!
> *


its just a cruiser. but i can think of about 15k worth of stuff id like, disc brakes all around ford 9, molded frame chromed out, sell the 348 get a small block serp kit, conti kit, chrome top rack chrome front grill, a/c man the list goes on. :happysad:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2010, 05:06 AM~16646041
> *its just a cruiser.  but i can think of about 15k worth of stuff id like, disc brakes all around ford 9, molded frame chromed out, sell the 348 get a small block serp kit, conti kit, chrome top rack chrome front grill, a/c man the list goes on.  :happysad:
> *


But its a clean 60 rag-cruiser, take your time and upgrade it piece by piece. 
You already got the most important things, and thats the car and the juice in the trunk.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2010, 09:06 PM~16646041
> *its just a cruiser.  but i can think of about 15k worth of stuff id like, disc brakes all around ford 9, molded frame chromed out, sell the 348 get a small block serp kit, conti kit, chrome top rack chrome front grill, a/c man the list goes on.  :happysad:
> *


yep you right all that would be nice,only thing i aint sure about is the cont kit it looks great with out but proble loook good with. but what happen with your other project?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 17 2010, 10:29 PM~16647553
> *yep you right all that would be nice,only thing i aint sure about is the cont kit it looks great with out but proble loook good with. but what happen with your other project?
> *


are you talking about the 62 ht? i sold that and got the luxury sport

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509814

i know sold an impala for a gbody, but i love this cari drive it all the time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646878
> *But its a clean 60 rag-cruiser, take your time and upgrade it piece by piece.
> You already got the most important things, and thats the car and the juice in the trunk.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 17 2010, 10:25 PM~16644557
> *shouldnt be cause shits already tight!
> *


x2, I never paid attention to 60's until I seen this car at back bumper bash. Looks fuckin mean just laid out. I've always loved Impalas but 58 and 60 were my least favorite years. You got a clean ride lonestar, the shit that you worry about and think about on your car doesn't seem to bother anybody else. Nothing is ever 100% and you can always find flaws or think of other shit you wanna do it, just don't sell it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks man. it will get to that level one day. i dont plan on selling it. i had fun in louisville last year, going again this year. hopefully its not 12 out of the 15 hrs rain on the way :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2010, 11:06 PM~16646041
> *its just a cruiser.  but i can think of about 15k worth of stuff id like, disc brakes all around ford 9, molded frame chromed out, sell the 348 get a small block serp kit, conti kit, chrome top rack chrome front grill, a/c man the list goes on.  :happysad:
> *


A damn good cruiser homie rag juiced on 13's, all that other shit will always be available I wish my shit was rolling even a complete car it's going to be at least another year or two for me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just a small update i scored tonight from a friend,a little dusty from sitting on the shelf, some OG campbell zenith super swept, NOS, man i love these things. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2010, 08:50 PM~16765367
> *just a small update i scored tonight from a friend,a little dusty from sitting on the shelf, some OG campbell zenith super swept, NOS, man i love these things.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


on car? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2010, 07:52 PM~16765404
> *on car? :uh:
> *


 with skirt on you only be able to see the front ones, plus car is dirty,ill wash it this weekend, should have new dump by then :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2010, 08:56 PM~16765448
> *with skirt on you only be able to see the front ones, plus car is dirty,ill wash it this weekend, should have new dump by then  :biggrin:
> *


what about just the front fender with wheel :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2010, 07:58 PM~16765472
> *what about just the front fender with wheel :wow:
> *


washer/dryer is in the way.... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2010, 08:59 PM~16765491
> *washer/dryer is in the way.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16765594
> *:uh:
> *


just come by the house,


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2010, 09:50 PM~16765367
> *just a small update i scored tonight from a friend,a little dusty from sitting on the shelf, some OG campbell zenith super swept, NOS, man i love these things.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice come up!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Mar 1 2010, 08:51 PM~16766207
> *nice come up!
> *


thanks man hows your car coming along, i read u sending it to majestics, good choice gonna look badass when done


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2010, 07:29 PM~16207510
> *thanks. this car is on hold indefinately. im going back to school and money is going to be tight, but when i finish school ill come back with a full frame.
> *


It will be worth it homie.... :cheesy:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2010, 12:57 PM~16771664
> *thanks man hows your car coming along, i read u sending it to majestics, good choice gonna look badass when done
> *


it's coming along slow motion never knew how long and how expensive this shit is, nothing like building a g body :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lovely weather out today so i washed it up and took it for a spin with the new knock offs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 06:25 PM~16814921
> *lovely weather out today so i washed it up and took it for a spin with the new knock offs
> 
> 
> ...


    one of ya boys from Tulsa decided he wanted a 60 rag and pickin up mine :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2010, 05:29 PM~16814936
> *      one of ya boys from Tulsa decided he wanted a 60 rag and pickin up mine :0
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 04:25 PM~16814921
> *lovely weather out today so i washed it up and took it for a spin with the new knock offs
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 06:25 PM~16814921
> *lovely weather out today so i washed it up and took it for a spin with the new knock offs
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 05:25 PM~16814921
> *lovely weather out today so i washed it up and took it for a spin with the new knock offs
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 04:25 PM~16814921
> *lovely weather out today so i washed it up and took it for a spin with the new knock offs
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 05:25 PM~16814921
> *lovely weather out today so i washed it up and took it for a spin with the new knock offs
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

Did u take it to the park sunday? Didn't see it...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 5 2010, 07:08 AM~17098949
> *:wow:
> 
> Did u take it to the park sunday? Didn't see it...
> *


nah didnt take it to the park, i just worked out some kinks in the trunk yesterday. so i took the mc. i saw you though


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2010, 06:03 AM~17110272
> *nah didnt take it to the park, i just worked out some kinks in the trunk yesterday. so i took the mc. i saw you though
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2010, 06:03 AM~17110272
> *nah didnt take it to the park, i just worked out some kinks in the trunk yesterday. so i took the mc. i saw you though
> *



Yea seen the monte... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2010, 02:22 PM~17114119
> *:uh:
> *


oh we back on the zzzt zzzt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 17 2010, 03:31 PM~17817718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gets up and lays down beautifully!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i took the zeniths off the 60 and put them on my lac, so right now its sitting on dummys but i got something special coming from WWK for the 60. gonna be some one of a kind wheels that NO ONE has :biggrin: 



also SKIM put me down with a 60 HT frame, so big change coming for the car soon


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

:wow: :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 9 2010, 07:39 PM~18007141
> *:wow:  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2010, 08:34 PM~18007108
> *i took the zeniths off the 60 and put them on my lac, so right now its sitting on dummys but i got something special coming from WWK for the 60. gonna be some one of a kind wheels that NO ONE has  :biggrin:
> also SKIM put me down with a 60 HT frame, so big change coming for the car soon
> 
> ...


would i no a lil sumthing bout those wheels lol??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Jul 10 2010, 08:17 AM~18009146
> *would i no a lil sumthing bout those wheels lol??????? :biggrin:
> *


Gonna be one BIG ass 3 prong. No spokes. That's what I heard :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2010, 10:34 PM~18007108
> *i took the zeniths off the 60 and put them on my lac, so right now its sitting on dummys but i got something special coming from WWK for the 60. gonna be some one of a kind wheels that NO ONE has  :biggrin:
> also SKIM put me down with a 60 HT frame, so big change coming for the car soon
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 17 2010, 04:31 PM~17817718
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 15 2010, 08:06 PM~18057072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that black dish is gonna shut it down :run: :run: :run: but the three prongs gon bring it back up :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they should be mounted next saturday, so we ridin sat night. getcho keys


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 15 2010, 07:14 PM~18057703
> *that black dish is gonna shut it down  :run:  :run:  :run: but the three prongs gon bring it back up  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i got a set of 3 prongs AND a set of 2 prongs, both sets with black and chrome eagles.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well since someone let cat out the bag these are the wheels im putting on the 60. i put the zetons on my lac so the 60 needed some new shoes. i wanted something that no one else has. i know of a few sets of "roadstars" that have been rebuilt (2 sets) but to my knowledge no one has done any powdercoated roadstars, so i want to do it first . this was a nation wide effort and included about 10 ppl to get these wheels in order, from southern cali, to kentucky, to nor cal, to arizona back down to houston i had to piece together all these parts for these wheels because no one makes parts for these wheels anymore. some might think its not that big of adeal, but to me it is. my first set of KO were roadstars so i wanted to go back to them days. heres pics of the before, ill post pics of after when i get them back from WIRE WHEEL KING


















they look like they been in a fire, rust and spray paint










2 prongs that will get chrome treatment next week also










black eagles










spinners came from ragtoppete off these wheels (the topic i found them on was about 5 yrs old )










the car the wheels came off of, in kentucky










my first set 1998










wheels have a much different spinner offset...










will post pics of complete wheels. but they are high gloss powdercoat and triple chrome plated 100% american made and not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2010, 09:14 PM~18057709
> *they should be mounted next saturday, so we ridin sat night. getcho keys
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

charlie is an A+ business man when it comes to communication , lets me know when any thing is being to my wheels, they should be shipping out tomorrow, and comng home



> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 11 2010, 07:34 PM~18019924
> *Here Are  a set of 13" roadstars that came in to restore. At first they looked
> 
> Impossible to do.  Black paint over 80% rust. The rims were repaired. Sand blasted
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2010, 09:27 PM~18057876
> *well since someone let cat out the bag these are the wheels im putting on the 60. i put the zetons on my lac so the 60 needed some new shoes.  i wanted something that no one else has. i know of a few sets of "roadstars" that have been rebuilt (2 sets) but to my knowledge no one has done any powdercoated roadstars, so i want to do it first . this was a nation wide effort and included about 10 ppl to get these wheels in order, from southern cali, to kentucky, to nor cal, to arizona back down to houston i had to piece together all these parts for these wheels because no one makes parts for these wheels anymore.  some might think its not that big of adeal, but to me it is. my first set of KO were roadstars so i wanted to go back to them days. heres pics of the before, ill post pics of after when i get them back from WIRE WHEEL KING
> 
> 
> ...


***** u gonna cut up the skirts


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

gunna look real good


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2010, 08:34 PM~18007108
> *i took the zeniths off the 60 and put them on my lac, so right now its sitting on dummys but i got something special coming from WWK for the 60. gonna be some one of a kind wheels that NO ONE has  :biggrin:
> also SKIM put me down with a 60 HT frame, so big change coming for the car soon
> 
> ...


hey ken i got the 4 extra mounts your goin to need stock and OG so if you wanna leave them on the vert frame. kinda sucks you dont cut it lol i would like an og one lol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

* OG Roadsters with the black dish is going to look hard as fuck Ken*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas im just itchin to ride it cuz its been a few weeks maybe couple months since i drove the car, but we gona be back flippin soon.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> well since someone let cat out the bag these are the wheels im putting on the 60. i put the zetons on my lac so the 60 needed some new shoes. i wanted something that no one else has. i know of a few sets of "roadstars" that have been rebuilt (2 sets) but to my knowledge no one has done any powdercoated roadstars, so i want to do it first . this was a nation wide effort and included about 10 ppl to get these wheels in order, from southern cali, to kentucky, to nor cal, to arizona back down to houston i had to piece together all these parts for these wheels because no one makes parts for these wheels anymore. some might think its not that big of adeal, but to me it is. my first set of KO were roadstars so i wanted to go back to them days. heres pics of the before, ill post pics of after when i get them back from WIRE WHEEL KING
> 
> 
> 2 prongs that will get chrome treatment next week also
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > well since someone let cat out the bag these are the wheels im putting on the 60. i put the zetons on my lac so the 60 needed some new shoes. i wanted something that no one else has. i know of a few sets of "roadstars" that have been rebuilt (2 sets) but to my knowledge no one has done any powdercoated roadstars, so i want to do it first . this was a nation wide effort and included about 10 ppl to get these wheels in order, from southern cali, to kentucky, to nor cal, to arizona back down to houston i had to piece together all these parts for these wheels because no one makes parts for these wheels anymore. some might think its not that big of adeal, but to me it is. my first set of KO were roadstars so i wanted to go back to them days. heres pics of the before, ill post pics of after when i get them back from WIRE WHEEL KING
> > 2 prongs that will get chrome treatment next week also
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

alot of the homies out here in nor cal run them and never heard anything bad bout him or his product when I can aford some thats where im going


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Mar 23 2009, 07:11 PM~13366638
> *
> Fucker looks badass  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Damn it makes me want to do mine in black  :biggrin:
> *


thats a bad ass pic right there


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jul 16 2010, 08:47 AM~18060150
> * OG Roadsters with the black dish is going to look hard as fuck Ken
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

look what i found


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2010, 07:52 AM~18073304
> *look what i found
> 
> 
> ...


man thats gonna be so bad ass. I knew u loved them roadsters but Ive never seen a set that bad ass.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2010, 09:34 PM~18007108
> *i took the zeniths off the 60 and put them on my lac, so right now its sitting on dummys but i got something special coming from WWK for the 60. gonna be some one of a kind wheels that NO ONE has  :biggrin:
> also SKIM put me down with a 60 HT frame, so big change coming for the car soon
> 
> ...


  thats a nice frame too might I add :cheesy:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 18 2010, 07:35 AM~18073433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessir. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2010, 08:45 AM~18073462
> *thanks tony
> 
> yessir.  :biggrin:
> *


Might bring it to Juans tomorrow. Im going to call him today and see if thats a possibility, I need to pick up the 61 from him


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2010, 08:52 AM~18073304
> *look what i found
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 07:46 AM~18073464
> *Might bring it to Juans tomorrow. Im going to call him today and see if thats a possibility, I need to pick up the 61 from him
> *


he should be home, hes grounded for a couple weeks...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: @ the whole topic. This car is bad ass. I cant wait to start on my impala.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Wheels turned out nice, going to set that bitch off right.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nice wheels. I remember in 2000 I had a set of double gold 80 spokes. Gold nipples , spinners.... two bar swept with black eagles. At the time up here they cost almost the same as the same D'z. I liked the idea of the locking hub when you have to park on the street at night.... chrome was so nice...american made.. NEVER had any rust EVER. i wish i could scan a pic.
nice to see these ones brought back to life!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jul 19 2010, 09:09 AM~18081564
> *nice wheels. I remember in 2000 I had a set of triple gold 80 spokes. Gold nipples , hub , spinners.... two bar swept with black eagles. At the time up here they cost almost the same as the same D'z. I liked the idea of the locking hub when you have to park on the street at night.... chrome was so nice...american made.. NEVER had any rust EVER.  i wish i could scan a pic.
> nice to see these ones brought back to life!!
> *


yep back in 98 when i bought mine i paid 1680. this was before the big china thing. american made and triple chrome. and heavy as fuck. the way it should be. IMO


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I wish I could find them again.. I sold a 86 cutlass with them on it.
I was saving them for a rainy day, but ended up putting them on a bucket to make a sale.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2010, 07:52 AM~18073304
> *look what i found
> 
> 
> ...


Damn........


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 19 2010, 12:04 PM~18082867
> *Damn........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man i love the offest of the spinners , that style is unmatched, post those pics in the 90s wheels topic in the wheels section.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2010, 09:18 AM~18073585
> *he should be home, hes grounded for a couple weeks...
> *


yeah just talked to him. im leaving in the morning


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2010, 09:40 PM~18085708
> *man i love the offest of the spinners , that style is unmatched, post those pics in the 90s wheels topic in the wheels section.
> *




ya, they stick out just a little more. I like the look. Wish I had those back!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2010, 08:18 AM~18073585
> *he should be home, hes grounded for a couple weeks...
> *


***** please....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 22 2010, 12:24 AM~18109349
> ****** please....
> *


ok


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2010, 01:36 PM~18123815
> *
> *


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheels be here tomorrow according to ups, hope them fucker dont damage my shit


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 19 2010, 12:04 PM~18082867
> *Damn........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

UPS came today, they had a delivery from 1997 :cheesy: :cheesy: 





































should have them on the car by the weekend. hope they dont fly off :uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 07:32 PM~18146997
> *UPS came today, they had a delivery from 1997  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: love them Kenny.....gonna look sweet!!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 06:32 PM~18146997
> *UPS came today, they had a delivery from 1997  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

way too cool Ken gona be tighter than fish pussy......







and thats water tight :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

can't wait to see these on the 60


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

need a larger pic of this ken.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice wheels focker


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2010, 07:27 PM~18057876
> *the car the wheels came off of, in kentucky
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT LOUD ASS CADDY


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

They look bad ass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=553718


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man the price of tires is getting out of hand. fuckin things used to be 15 each


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

And now they are double that when they are on sale! Yeah it's complete bullshit.  Wheels look good :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics. 

the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on























































got a matching key chain to complete the set :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18189192
> *i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics.
> 
> the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looks good brother....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 05:29 PM~18189192
> *i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics.
> 
> the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on
> ...


MUTHA FUCKER LOOKS SICK MAN..... I SHOULD'VE BOUGHT IT WHEN HAD THE CHANCE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18189192
> *i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics.
> 
> the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on
> ...



Man I really like it a lot. Those wheels look great... pure gangsta


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks real good man. Good job with the wheels


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18189192
> *i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics.
> 
> the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on
> ...


  JUST BASDASS HOMIE


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18189192
> *i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics.
> 
> the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on
> ...


SHE LOOKS LOVELY


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

the three prongs look great!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics.
> 
> the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18189192
> *i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics.
> 
> the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on
> ...


looks good!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks everyone. these wheels have been a big pain in the ass, the locking mechanisms werent working properly and i took the car for a test drive and about 1 mile down the road i decided to pull over to check, and 3 out of the 4 spinners/locks were hand loose. that would have been a disaster. so i idle'd all the way home and pulled over 3 more times to check them and kept coming loose. so me and the homie slim had to tear into all the locks and file and drill and grind and wd40 for about 8 hrs yesterday til we finally got it right. 

needless to say it all paid off today cuz i hit the freeway with no problems and met up with the homies










:biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2010, 06:14 PM~18201421
> *thanks everyone. these wheels have been a big pain in the ass,  the locking mechanisms werent working properly and i took the car for a test drive and about 1 mile down the road i decided to pull over to check, and 3 out of the 4 spinners/locks were hand loose. that would have been a disaster.  so i idle'd all the way home and pulled over 3 more times to check them and kept coming loose. so me and the homie slim had to tear into all the locks and file and drill and grind and wd40 for about 8 hrs yesterday til we finally got it right.
> 
> needless to say it all paid off today cuz i hit the freeway with no problems and met up with the homies
> ...


 :0 DAMMMMM HOMIE THAT WOULD OF BEEN A FUCKING MESS


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

looks good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 07:32 PM~18146997
> *UPS came today, they had a delivery from 1997  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


    one of a kind shit!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

came out pimp Kenny....I like that murdered out look


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

[/quote]

Ken that shit looks hard as fuck homie :machinegun:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18189192
> *i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics.
> 
> the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on
> ...


love the wheels


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cant get enuff :biggrin:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2010, 07:10 PM~18258607
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't even bother with the 2 prongs.. Keep the 3 on! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i like to have options :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

SICK kenny! just when you thought it couldnt get no better


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gona put these on there this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 05:18 PM~18354414
> *gona put these on there this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsdown: rock the 3 prongs!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Aug 19 2010, 08:43 PM~18357479
> *:thumbsdown: rock the 3 prongs!
> *


x60


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 prong on 1 side, 3 prong on the other :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 03:18 PM~18354414
> *gona put these on there this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You could use them as cheese graders! :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Aug 19 2010, 10:43 PM~18357479
> *:thumbsdown: rock the 2 prongs!
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2010, 09:39 AM~18360846
> *2 prong on 1 side, 3 prong on the other  :biggrin:
> *











*** ON THA PLAY......INDIVIDUAL OUT OF BOUNDS :uh:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2010, 01:28 PM~18362069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2010, 10:28 AM~18362069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


atleast the flag is gold... :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Car is hella pimp! Looks good!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

best part about those spinners...... you can change the look in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 04:36 PM~18453809
> *:0
> *


*One of my favorite 60's out there.... :biggrin: *


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

couple more pics to revive this


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18189192
> *i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics.
> 
> the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on
> ...


really nice 60


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 13 2010, 11:32 AM~18555164
> *really nice 60
> *


thank u sir


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Loan me $5??? :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2010, 06:09 PM~18567443
> *Loan me $5??? :happysad:
> *


u dont need shit :biggrin: mr i had my painter come to tha house and clear coat my garage flo wit bout 8 coats of gloss on dat hoe


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how many coats of gloss??


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2010, 07:09 PM~18567443
> *Loan me $5??? :happysad:
> *


This man is down to 4 beers a day and has to take his lunch to work twice a week and u want his $5 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2010, 03:57 PM~18577214
> *This man is down to 4 beers a day and has to take his lunch to work twice a week and u want his $5  :angry:
> *


thats right, we are rationing beer and lunch meat around here. :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2010, 05:17 PM~18577334
> *thats right, we are rationing beer and lunch meat around here.  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Well gatdayum.. lemme send YOU $5 then! :biggrin: 

Oh wait.... i just got my headliner bill. :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2010, 03:57 PM~18577214
> *This man is down to 4 beers a day and has to take his lunch to work twice a week and u want his $5  :angry:
> *


actually cutting back from 8 beers to 4 beers will save me approx. 2.88 a day....thats a few hundred over a years time :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

still 1 of the best out there!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

what up homie.......had to stop by..........hit me up bro wanted to ask you a question......i PMed you.......TTT for the homie BIG JOE


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Sep 15 2010, 10:11 PM~18578665
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I am not a big fan of sixties but god damn this car makes me want one.


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

DAMMMM that mofo is nice as hell


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas but the car has along way to go to be where i want it. probably another 15k


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2010, 09:14 PM~18586682
> *thanks fellas but the car has along way to go to be where i want it. probably another 15k
> *


 :uh: thats what a month and a half?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2010, 09:14 PM~18586682
> *thanks fellas but the car has along way to go to be where i want it. probably another 15k
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 16 2010, 10:20 PM~18586753
> *:uh:  thats what a month and a half?
> *


Exactly :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 02:18 PM~18354414
> *gona put these on there this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I remember back in the day when i was 17 i bought my 62 impala 2 door and i worked hard for about 7 months just so i could buy my first set of wheels and they were Roadstars the bolt on kind with the 2 prong spinner...man i was so exicted ...there has always been somthing about the 2 prong roadstar spinner that i liked better than others....Man i love the way these look...where did you get them cause you cant even get these anymore?????????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 17 2010, 07:46 AM~18589437
> *I remember back in the day when i was 17 i bought my 62 impala 2 door and i worked hard for about 7 months just so i could buy my first set of wheels and they were Roadstars the bolt on kind with the 2 prong spinner...man i was so exicted ...there has always been somthing about the 2 prong roadstar spinner that i liked better than others....Man i love the way these look...where did you get them cause you cant even get these anymore?????????
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 17 2010, 05:46 AM~18589437
> *I remember back in the day when i was 17 i bought my 62 impala 2 door and i worked hard for about 7 months just so i could buy my first set of wheels and they were Roadstars the bolt on kind with the 2 prong spinner...man i was so exicted ...there has always been somthing about the 2 prong roadstar spinner that i liked better than others....Man i love the way these look...where did you get them cause you cant even get these anymore?????????
> *


putting the wheels together was a journey. most ppl dont even like them, but they are one of my favorite style wheels. i got the wheels in louisville kentucky. i found the locks in central california. i found the 3 prong spinners in arizona, i found the 2 prong spinners in southern cali, i sent them to wire wheel king in campbell to rechrome and rebuild them. i got 1 set of eagles from southern cali and the other set from the midwest, i got the 2 prong chromed out of dallas, i got the tool for the wheels out of san jose. and i have an extra set of adapters i found in indiana. as you can see it took alot of leg work but the end result for ME is priceless to say im the first and only one with powdercoated black dish roadstars. its not impossbile to find a set. 
layitlow is a beautiful thing to have all these connections just a PM away :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 16 2010, 07:20 PM~18586753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who lied to yall. i work a FT job like everyone else


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2010, 09:45 AM~18590276
> *putting the wheels together was a journey. most ppl dont even like them, but they are one of my favorite style wheels.  i got the wheels in louisville kentucky.  i found the locks in central california. i found the 3 prong spinners in arizona, i found the 2 prong spinners in southern cali, i sent them to wire wheel king in campbell to rechrome and rebuild them.  i got 1 set of eagles from southern cali and the other set from the midwest, i got the 2 prong chromed out of dallas, i got the tool for the wheels out of san jose.  and i have an extra set of adapters i found in indiana. as you can see it took alot of leg work but the end result for ME is priceless to say im the first and only one with powdercoated black dish roadstars. its not impossbile to find a set.
> layitlow is a beautiful thing to have all these connections just a PM away  :biggrin:
> *


I didnt see no CHINA! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 17 2010, 09:12 AM~18590487
> *I didnt see no CHINA!  :biggrin:
> *


only thing from china is probably the replacement lug nuts i had to get at autozone to keep the adapters on :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2010, 11:40 AM~18590704
> *only thing from china is probably the replacement lug nuts i had to get at autozone to keep the adapters on  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Sep 16 2010, 05:12 AM~18581487
> *I am not a big fan of sixties but god damn this car makes me want one.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 25 2010, 07:20 PM~18661656
> *:yes:
> *


hows sin 60 treatin u??


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 07:43 PM~18661468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baaaaaadass :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 07:41 PM~18661782
> *hows sin 60 treatin u??
> *



Great thx... rolling strong


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> still 1 of the best out there!
> :wow: THATS BAD 60 RAG


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

that is a badd ass car man!!! TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks alot fellas. put it in a small local show yesterday and got 1st in convertibles :biggrin: wasnt much comp though but fuck it drove it there and back no trailers :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2010, 06:34 PM~18676480
> *thanks alot fellas.  put it in a small local show yesterday and got 1st in convertibles  :biggrin:  wasnt much comp though but fuck it drove it there and back no trailers  :biggrin:
> *



That's the best feeling. I drove sin sixty 35 miles to the supershow last year and got 1st in my class and 3rd traditional of the year. Put the wheels back on and cruised the strip on the way back home  

That black is it killin it . This car is part of the reason I went black on my 63.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> > still 1 of the best out there!
> > :wow: THATS BAD 60 RAG
> 
> 
> Fuckin Love this 60 bro............yours and Mike's "Sinsixty" make me a proud 60rag owner.........TTMFT for the homiez bad azz 6T  Big Joe


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Sep 27 2010, 09:55 PM~18678614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2010, 10:19 PM~18683420
> *hell yea it aint a car if u cant drive it on the freeway
> *


X2.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2010, 07:34 PM~18676480
> *thanks alot fellas.  put it in a small local show yesterday and got 1st in convertibles  :biggrin:  wasnt much comp though but fuck it drove it there and back no trailers  :biggrin:
> *


if it were up to me alone you woulda had a run for the big cup best overall... yours and moscas had the most and cleanest work IMO... but you know points and technicalities :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 28 2010, 03:00 PM~18683834
> *if it were up to me alone you woulda had a run for  the big cup best overall... yours and moscas had the most and cleanest work IMO... but you know points and technicalities :uh:
> *


thanks, nice. so what got best overall?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2010, 04:11 PM~18683961
> *thanks, nice. so what got best overall?
> *


red MC LS paint, guts, undies, engeine. murals, pstripe, sounds, video..had all bases covered. the red 64 4dr also took alot for the same fact.... not what i like but hey,


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 28 2010, 02:23 PM~18683442
> *X2.
> *


x3


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

:wow: fucking bad ass!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> > i got the wheels on finally and washed the car finally. heres some pics.
> >
> > the 2 prongs are at the chrome shop so i put the 3's on
> >
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

had to clean out the trunk. its been lifted about 2 years or so, and over time small oil leaks had eaten up the trunk liner, not to mention the conv top pump was leaking too. so i got a new top pump. no more leaks. ripped out the whole setup and cleaned it up all up and finished last night. still have to hit a few spots but its pretty much done


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2010, 12:03 PM~19058307
> *had to clean out the trunk. its been lifted about 2 years or so,  and over time small oil leaks had eaten up the trunk liner, not to mention the conv top pump was leaking too. so i got a new top pump. no more leaks. ripped out the whole setup and cleaned it up all up and finished last night.  still have to hit a few spots but its pretty much done
> 
> 
> ...


dude, next time you bring this car to louisville, I want a ride! this is probably my favorite car on layitlow.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 13 2010, 09:07 AM~19058319
> *dude, next time you bring this car to louisville, I want a ride! this is probably my favorite car on layitlow.
> *


 :biggrin: it was a journey taking it out there...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2010, 12:08 PM~19058325
> *:biggrin:  it was a journey taking it out there...
> *


i imagine, it was nice seeing it in person though, the pics online don't do it justice.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2010, 05:03 PM~19058307
> *had to clean out the trunk. its been lifted about 2 years or so,  and over time small oil leaks had eaten up the trunk liner, not to mention the conv top pump was leaking too. so i got a new top pump. no more leaks. ripped out the whole setup and cleaned it up all up and finished last night.  still have to hit a few spots but its pretty much done
> 
> 
> ...


Good job, came out real clean!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2010, 11:03 AM~19058307
> *had to clean out the trunk. its been lifted about 2 years or so,  and over time small oil leaks had eaten up the trunk liner, not to mention the conv top pump was leaking too. so i got a new top pump. no more leaks. ripped out the whole setup and cleaned it up all up and finished last night.  still have to hit a few spots but its pretty much done
> 
> 
> ...


came out nice looks clean


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2010, 10:03 AM~19058307
> *had to clean out the trunk. its been lifted about 2 years or so,  and over time small oil leaks had eaten up the trunk liner, not to mention the conv top pump was leaking too. so i got a new top pump. no more leaks. ripped out the whole setup and cleaned it up all up and finished last night.  still have to hit a few spots but its pretty much done
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2010, 10:08 AM~19058325
> *:biggrin:  it was a journey taking it out there...
> *


that boy roofed up in da malibu. ....mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2010, 02:45 PM~19112259
> *that boy roofed up in da malibu. ....mayne
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 06:43 PM~18661468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope mines comes out as nice as yours :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Nov 20 2010, 07:34 AM~19116598
> *hope mines comes out as nice as yours :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


its missing a conti kit...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this car has been offically placed on the back burner. i dont plan to update anything on it for atleast the next 18 months. trying to get into a bigger place. hell it might can even be bought :biggrin: :0


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

how much$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2010, 10:48 AM~19116631
> *this car has been offically placed on the back burner. i dont plan to update anything on it for atleast the next 18 months.  trying to get into a bigger place.  hell it might can even be bought  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2010, 07:48 AM~19116631
> *this car has been offically placed on the back burner. i dont plan to update anything on it for atleast the next 18 months.  trying to get into a bigger place.  hell it might can even be bought  :biggrin:  :0
> *


say what  :tears: :ugh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2010, 08:48 AM~19116631
> *this car has been offically placed on the back burner. i dont plan to update anything on it for atleast the next 18 months.  trying to get into a bigger place.  hell it might can even be bought  :biggrin:  :0
> *


Don't you talk like that


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2010, 10:48 AM~19116631
> *this car has been offically placed on the back burner. i dont plan to update anything on it for atleast the next 18 months.  trying to get into a bigger place.  hell it might can even be bought  :biggrin:  :0
> *


I thought mama said you could keep it :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 20 2010, 06:05 PM~19119851
> *I thought mama said you could keep it  :wow:
> *


if all goes well. this car will be on my own lift in my own shop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2010, 10:50 PM~19120573
> *if all goes well. this car will be on my own lift in my own shop while I take X-rays of it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2010, 03:48 PM~19116631
> *this car has been offically placed on the back burner. i dont plan to update anything on it for atleast the next 18 months.  trying to get into a bigger place.  hell it might can even be bought  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 20 2010, 09:11 PM~19121181
> *:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


maybe i can start a business of taking xrays of cars to check for rust :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2010, 10:30 AM~19123469
> *maybe i can start a business of taking xrays of  cars to check for rust  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to me whats your hours :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2010, 07:48 AM~19116631
> *this car has been offically placed on the back burner. i dont plan to update anything on it for atleast the next 18 months.  trying to get into a bigger place.  hell it might can even be bought  :biggrin:  :0
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Car is for sale 10k... its too much car for him.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2010, 11:30 AM~19123469
> *maybe i can start a business of taking xrays of  cars to check for rust  :biggrin:
> *


i knew youd figure a way to hustle xrays on the side eventually :cheesy:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 22 2010, 06:03 PM~19135884
> *Car is for sale 10k... its too much car for him.
> *


i wished it was :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well the car is sold. offer was good and timing was good, so i parted ways. good luck to the new owner im sure he will take care of the car, life goes on....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2010, 07:56 PM~19318402
> *well the car is sold.  offer was good and timing was good, so i parted ways. good luck to the new owner im sure he will take care of the car, life goes on....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Looks pretty sick on stocks :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2010, 07:56 PM~19318402
> *well the car is sold.  offer was good and timing was good, so i parted ways. good luck to the new owner im sure he will take care of the car, life goes on....
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD?
WHAT`S NEXT?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 07:23 PM~19318655
> *SOLD?
> WHAT`S NEXT?
> *


yeah sold, when it wasnt even for sale. 

next....? definately not throwing in the towel. like i said it was a good offer, and the timing was right, so i couldnt pass it up. 

as u can see i kept my cruisers, wheels and complete hyd. setup...so thinking about a 59 in the future..probably hard top? duno yet, time will tell i guess.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2010, 08:56 PM~19318402
> *well the car is sold.  offer was good and timing was good, so i parted ways. good luck to the new owner im sure he will take care of the car, life goes on....
> 
> 
> ...


money talks always


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2010, 05:56 PM~19318402
> *well the car is sold.  offer was good and timing was good, so i parted ways. good luck to the new owner im sure he will take care of the car, life goes on....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 congrats... This was a nice one 4 sho


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2010, 06:56 PM~19318402
> *well the car is sold.  offer was good and timing was good, so i parted ways. good luck to the new owner im sure he will take care of the car, life goes on....
> 
> 
> ...


MANNNN......SOMEDAY !  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Congrats on the sale. Cant wait to see the next one. :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2010, 06:56 PM~19318402
> *well the car is sold.  offer was good and timing was good, so i parted ways. good luck to the new owner im sure he will take care of the car, life goes on....
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON UR SALE U BUILT A NICE 60...


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2010, 10:51 PM~19318893
> *yeah sold, when it wasnt even for sale.
> 
> next....? definately not throwing in the towel.  like i said it was a good offer, and the timing was right, so i couldnt pass it up.
> ...



get a bigger place. swapping cars is way easier then swapping houses.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Dec 14 2010, 02:22 PM~19325184
> *get a bigger place. swapping cars is way easier then swapping houses.
> *


thats the plan. im gonna build me a low budget rider for now. something in the 5-7500 range. get settled in and be back at it again in a couple years. right now is a buyers market for houses and cash is king. the money will go alot further in another house than it would sitting in a storage unit tied up in a car. 

/end topic


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR THE CRUISERS PM ME !!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 04:37 PM~19325803
> *thats the plan. im gonna build me a low budget rider for now. something in the 5-7500 range.  get settled in and be back at it again in a couple years.  right now is a buyers market for houses and cash is king.  the money will go alot further in another house than it would sitting in a storage unit tied up in a car.
> 
> /end topic
> *


100 pecent correct!
in 5 years you`ll glad you made the move


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

nice 60 for the new owner!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 04:37 PM~19325803
> *thats the plan. im gonna build me a low budget rider for now. something in the 5-7500 range.  get settled in and be back at it again in a couple years.  right now is a buyers market for houses and cash is king.  the money will go alot further in another house than it would sitting in a storage unit tied up in a car.
> 
> /end topic
> *


:thumbsup:
The 60 was badass, but you got your priorities straight, I'll be watchin out for your next build


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Dec 15 2010, 01:17 AM~19330200
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CRUISERS PM ME !!!!!!!!
> *


Vultures already circling! :happysad:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

Wat up big cal call me up bruh lost your number


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> 100 pecent correct!
> in 5 years you`ll glad you made the move


Its only been 2yrs , and im already glad.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for bumping this, Iam go through it start to finish. Iam a newbie brotha and I want learn everything I can. Especially from a car I had admired for a long time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks. Hit me up if you run into any bumps. The guys down here at last minute customs haveanything you will need for the car.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Thanks for bumping this, Iam go through it start to finish. Iam a newbie brotha and I want learn everything I can. Especially from a car I had admired for a long time.





lone star said:


> Thanks. Hit me up if you run into any bumps. The guys down here at last minute customs haveanything you will need for the car.


Bruce is real good people...got a order commin in from him this week


----------

